#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-02-06
<dpm> good morning all
<noodles775> Hey there dpm
<dpm> morning noodles775
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-02-07
<dpm> good morning all
<noodles775> Morning dpm
<dpm> hey noodles775, good morning :)
<noodles775> mvo: hi! Is there any max length for a simple debian field (ie. single-line)? I can't see anythiing here: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html
<mvo> hey noodles775
<mvo> noodles775: a field like "Depends: ..." ?
<noodles775> In thiis case, just Package:
<noodles775> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Source has more specifics, including min length, but nothing about a max...
<noodles775> (which might be a great thing... why restrict it to a max :), it's juts for an equiv. database column.)
<mvo> noodles775: I just looked at the apt source and I don't think there are any limits enforced here (nowdays it grows if needed). let me quickly check dpkg
<noodles775> Thanks mvo. What would you recommend as a practical max for a database varchar field... we've already got a bunch in various apps, where I think we're using 64...
 * noodles775 checks
<noodles775> Yeah, we seem to use 64 in sca currently - which seems to have been safe so far, but please let us know if it's something we should update and I'll create a bug.
<mvo> noodles775: hm, that looks a bit small tbh, "grep "Package:" /var/lib/apt/lists/*Packages | cut -f3 -d: | wc -L" give me "60" for the current packages we have
<noodles775> mvo: cool, I'll create a bug. Txs!
<mvo> noodles775: I would say "2*max-of-the-current" - or do you think that is a bit much error on the safe side? how hard is the migration later? I guess not too hard, correct?
<noodles775> mvo: yeah, easy migration - better to do it now than when we hit an issue :)
 * mvo nods
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-02-09
<dpm> good morning all
<noodles775> Hey there dpm
<dpm> hey noodles775, good morning :)
<rigved> hi everyone. i am using 12.04 and quickly. i was following the quickly tutorial, but i have come across a problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/834986/
<rigved> the quickly tutorial says that i should provide only the start and the end iter for the TextView widget's TextBuffer.
<rigved> but the error tells me otherwise. can anyone help regarding this?
<dpm> hi rigved, which tutorial are you following?
<rigved> i typed the quickly tutorial on the cli
<dpm> rigved, let me try to reproduce it to see if I can help
<rigved> dpm: i was checking http://www.pygtk.org/docs/pygtk/class-gtktextbuffer.html#method-gtktextbuffer--get-text.
<rigved> there is a third attribute: include_hidden_chars
<rigved> i just now included it in the function call and it worked.
<dpm> rigved, ah, cool :)
<rigved> dpm: so, it seems like the textbuffer api has changed, right? should i file a bug?
<dpm> rigved, I think a bug to update the tutorial would be useful, yes. Which part in the quickly tutorial mentions these arguments?
<rigved> dpm: Quickly 11.12 User Guide > Getting Started > Here's the code to get pull the text out of the TextView
<rigved> dpm: it's the part where the note data is retrieved from the TextView's TextBuffer.
<rigved> dpm: also, i just now noticed that there is a grammatical mistake here: "Here's the code to get pull the text out of the TextView" should be "Here's the code to get/pull the text out of the TextView" or something like that...
<rigved> dpm: so, should i file a bug against quickly or is there a separate package for quickly tutorial?
<dpm> rigved, thanks, yeah, a bug would be really helpful. Afaik there is only one quickly project, so if you fire up a terminal and run 'ubuntu-bug quickly', it should take you to the right project
<rigved> dpm: ok. thanks!
<dpm> no worries, thank you!
<rigved> bug 929417
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 929417 in quickly "Quickly tutorial contains wrong gtk.TextBuffer.get_text function call" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929417
<rigved> bug 929420
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 929420 in quickly "Quickly tutorial contains grammatical mistake" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929420
<dpm> awesome, thanks rigved!
<rigved> dpm: np
<arslanatajanov> Hello. Are there any Python devs here?
<jo-erlend> arslanatajanov, yes, but I'm sure that's not really what you'd like to know. :)
<jo-erlend> just blurt out your question and see if someone answers. People aren't always looking at their screens. :)
<arslanatajanov> Thank you for your prompt reply....Yes, I seek advise...
<arslanatajanov> I have just finished reading couple books about Python 2.x and 3.x...And I want to start "a little project"...
<arslanatajanov> Let say I am still new to Python but can do something that is working :)
<jo-erlend> in that case, it doesn't really matter which one you begin with. Python 3 is the way forwards, but it has less libraries to play with.
<jo-erlend> they aren't radically different. If you learn Python 2 first, then you might get a few bad habits, but other than that the languages are the same. You can start to use mostly Python 3 syntax in Python 2 as well.
<jo-erlend> for instance, don't get used to writing things like: print "Test". That won't be allowed in the future, so get used to writing print("Test"), etc.
<arslanatajanov> So back to my "project"... I am a Biomedical Science student and Computer Science student....And I have noticed that people who are studying with me experience difficulties in finding short and "highly understandable" definitions for various scientific words and phrases...And I thought if it would be possible to create a piece of software which contains a set of short definitions for a large number of scientific termin
<jo-erlend> there is a collection of those... But what is it called?
<jo-erlend> oh, I misread. I don't know of anything exactly like that.
<jo-erlend> arslanatajanov, I think that sounds like a cool project. How do you intend to deliver the application, via a browser or a native desktop experience?
<arslanatajanov> Via native experience, (and If it is going to be successful I would like to add different features that will need internet connection, I've came up with a whole list of possible features, so its too long to write) :)
<arslanatajanov> I also know C# and have experience in .NET....So i dont know, what to choose, if I choose C# then i'll need to stick to Windows for a long time...but I really like Ubuntu and want to make something on this platform
<jo-erlend> You can develop in C# in Ubuntu using Mono. Or you can use Vala, which is very similar to C# but very much faster and built for Gnome.
<arslanatajanov> and I wish to use Python because it is more or less portable
<jo-erlend> Python is a beautiful language.
<arslanatajanov> Yes ive heard of it...but I like Python :)
<arslanatajanov> I would really appreciate if you will provide me with links to some resources with Python apps
<arslanatajanov> I couldn't find any descent resources on the web by myself
<jo-erlend> arslanatajanov, I would look at http://developer.ubuntu.com.
<jo-erlend> http://docs.python.org/tutorial is nice.
<jo-erlend> of course, there are plenty of apps in Ubuntu itself. Ubuntu One, for instance.
<arslanatajanov> Hmm..Ok Thank you...Hope I will get something descent in near future. :)
<arslanatajanov> But I really want to implement it..
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> http://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<arslanatajanov> Ok...Thank you again...bye..
<jo-erlend> that's a good one for Python and GTK3 apps.
<arslanatajanov> wow..that last link seems cool
<arslanatajanov> I was looking for something like this
<arslanatajanov> thanks
<jo-erlend> Quickly is the first thing you should look at.
<jo-erlend> it gets you up and running in minutes.
<arslanatajanov> ok...need to go...thanks...I've looked at it...and glade...and created couple simple programms
<arslanatajanov> bye
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-02-10
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> calling it a day here, have a nice weekend everyone
<zanfur> hello!
<zanfur> I'm looking for guidance on ubuntu/debian package development
<zanfur> is this the right place?
<JanC> I don't think it's really inappropriate here, but help with making packages might be more available in #ubuntu-motu
<zanfur> thx, I'll check there
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-02-12
<aquarius> james_w, jml, do you guys know about quickly?
<james_w> aquarius, not much
<aquarius> :0
<aquarius> any idea how one should programmatically get the current Ubuntu version number?
<aquarius> shelling out to lsb_release seems a bit clunky ;)
<aquarius> ooh, lsb_release is python!
<JanC> aquarius: calling lsb_release is the "correct" way AFAIK and I would suggest you don't depend on it being in Python
<aquarius> JanC, fair comment
<JanC> the version is also available in /etc/issue & /etc/issue.net (but again, I have no idea if this is just customary or supposed to be "standardized", while LSB *is* an industry standard)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-02-05
<shwaiil> Hi
<shwaiil> where can I get started with app development for ubuntu ? I just watched a video in the main site, it seems I can dev with js html5
<shwaiil> I want to do a simple window management like http://mizage.com/divvy/ available for osx
<shwaiil> I know about compiz grid, but I like divvy functionality better
<shwaiil> I wonder where I can get started ?
<shwaiil> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<dz0ny> shwaiil: that must be done in compiz aka compiz plugin
<shwaiil> dz0ny: tks for looking. that's the only way ?
<dz0ny> that i know of. Basically you need to access compiz api, control application can probably be written in any language
<shwaiil> divvy looks so much better :Z
<dz0ny> shwaiil: i'm pretty sure there is compiz plugin for that
<shwaiil> dz0ny: yes, there's "grid", but comparing with divvy... it's not that cool
<shwaiil> so I want to code it myself
<dz0ny> you can probably start with compiz grid plugin and build on top of it
<shwaiil> trying to figure out if I could develop differently
<shwaiil> compiz looks too complicated
<dz0ny> I believe it's the only way :/
<shwaiil> : I
<IDWMaster> Hi. I created a new project that makes it easier to create C++ projects on Ubuntu using Autotools.
<IDWMaster> It greatly simplifies the process of creating configuration scripts and such, without the need for manually creating all of the configuration files for autotools. It's basically a project-based build environment similar to Eclipse, but in the console instead
<IDWMaster> https://launchpad.net/apptoolkit
<IDWMaster> Run it in an empty directory and it will create the necessary project resources for you along with a binary configuration file
<IDWMaster> Currently only available in source format
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-02-06
<duanedesign> does anyone know if their is an irc channel for c development?
<duanedesign> Or if anyone in here can answer a rather simple question about a C program that is not compiling for me?
<jvrbanac> duanedesign, I haven't done pure C in quite a while, but I might be able to help. What is the issue?
<duanedesign> thank you let mem paste bin it i real quick
<duanedesign> I think the issue is i does not like my logical operatores || and &&
<duanedesign> http://bit.uz/Rxa
<duanedesign> it errors on all the lines like  else if (angle  >= 0 && <= 90)
<jvrbanac> Ahh I see the problem
<jvrbanac> ok, so the issue is that you missing something the evaluate on the third condition of that if
<jvrbanac> so in the case of the example you gave, it would need to be : else if (angle >= 0 && angle <= 90)
<jvrbanac> i.e you're missing "angle" after the &&
<duanedesign> ahhh
<duanedesign> awesome!
<duanedesign> it worked
<jvrbanac> :D
<duanedesign> thanks a ton
<jvrbanac> np! Glad I could help
<duanedesign> i wrestled with it for longer then I care to admit :D
<duanedesign> you earned some good karma points my friend. Thanks again
<jvrbanac> :D np. We've all been there. Sometimes you just need another set of eyes.
<duanedesign> agreeed. Someone picked up my  K&R the C Programming Language at school. Was bummed about that was a good book
<duanedesign> but cheap to replace. Used copies everywhere
<duanedesign> well i wont linger. Not to be over repetetive, but thanks again, :)
<IDWMaster> Hi
<IDWMaster> Regarding the question on CrossLibs I'd like to point out that the memory management system it uses is different than a regular C++ program. Instead of using the default "new" it uses operator new, and the memory is later freed with a call to FreeManagedObject
<IDWMaster> I don't see any memory leaks myself in the library, but if somebody sees any they should be more specific about the problem
<IDWMaster> Memory leaks in such a library can be a serious issue, but I can't fix them unless I know where they are.
<sn0w75> Hi all, I have a program that I'm interested in open-sourcing. However, I'm rather new to the process of package creation and the formatting of source code in order to easily create packages out of them.
<sn0w75> I already have a launchpad account and whatnot set up, I just can't figure out how to format my source code properly so that mh_make detects my Makefile
<sn0w75> I was following the tutorial here, had no issue going thru it with the GNU hello-world program, but in that case the source code is already in the proper format; what I don't understand is how one goes about formatting their source code properly
<sn0w75> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html
<sn0w75> In addition, if anyone has some other general tips on Ubuntu app development I'd love to hear it, as I'm fairly interested in learning the ropes (although I really don't have issues in compiling binaries for linux in general)
<nik90> ubuntu-app-devel
<nik90> anybody here familiar with GTK  Treeview? I am trying to get the row index to the currently selected row (all in python)
<nik90> I did selection = mytree.get_selection()
<nik90> model, iter = selection.get_selected()
<nik90> however it return iter to the currently pointed row..but I need the row index (integer)
<nik90> hoping someone know how to do this
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-02-07
<dudedude> bueller
<kaendfinger> Hello!
<kaendfinger> I need a team for an Application. Will you guys look at it and refer me to somebody who can help? https://bitbucket.org/pagepress/pagepress/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-02-09
<odarbelaeze> Hi, there
<odra> Hey
<odra> Can someone help me how apps work in ubuntu?
<odra> about how*
<odra> I'm a little confused about how localization and program settings work in linux :/
<JanC> if by localisation you mean translations, usually gettext is used for that
<JanC> other localisation options are usually handled by the C library and/or other libraries (e.g. the GUI libraries)
<odra> JanC: I'm using that, but I heard localization and program settings should go into their specific directories in linux, and I don't really understand it's directory structure :S
<JanC> translations get installed into /usr/share/locale/ (or probably a similar */share/locale/ location if installed under /opt or in your home)
<JanC> but usually that happens more or less automatically by the build system  ;)
<JanC> configuration files usually are under /etc/ or ~/.config/
<JanC> possibly in a subdirectory under that, especially if there is more than one config file
<odra> Build system?
<Halite> I'd like to develop an app for Ubuntu
<Halite> anyone
<commandoline> Halite: see http://developer.ubuntu.com/ .
<commandoline> odra: the automatic tools which compile your source code & put it in the right place on your system so it can be executed.
<Halite> when the package been installed, what do I do
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-03
<ppd> hi. Is there any way to set the icon theme where QML "Icon" gets its icons from? I'd like to use some icons from ubuntu-mobile on the desktop
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Carrot Cake Day! :-D
<mivoligo> hi
<mivoligo> nik90: sorry I wasn't here before to discus that bug, but somehow I couldn't connect to IRC
<nik90> mivoligo: no worries, a MP is a good place to discuss corrections as well :)
<daker> there was a DDOS attack on freenode a few hours ago
<nik90> oh yeah
<nik90> mivoligo: but nice work...you fixed one of my personal annoying bug :)
<mivoligo> nik90: thanks
<mivoligo> nik90: Jenkins Bot bothers me about commit message whereas it clearly says "optional" grrrr...
<nik90> mivoligo: ah I forgot to mention..the commit message on the MP is not optional
<nik90> mivoligo: the "Description of Change" is optional :)
<nik90> mivoligo: I reapproved..it will rerun the tests and merge
<mivoligo> nik90: nevermind, as I said in the alarm to achieve the snapping I need to change a lot more code
<mivoligo> nik90: as a start the maximumValue for dialerHands are now 60, but for snapping to work it have to be 12 or 24 for the hour hand
<mivoligo> nik90: so functions:  circlePositiontoHours and hourstoCirclePosition have to be changed
<mivoligo> nik90: are these only used in the alarm part?
<nik90> mivoligo: you should be able to change the maximumValue of the dialerHand to 12 or 24 depending on the time format used.
<nik90> mivoligo: yes those functions are only used in the alarms part.
<nik90> mivoligo: maybe in onHoursChanged: { maximumRange  = 12; }
<mivoligo> nik90: ok, that's good
<mivoligo> nik90: yes, it will be something like this, today I'm limited with time but hopefully tomorrow I'll show you the code
<nik90> mivoligo: take your time.
<mivoligo> nik90: one more think, about when you can't set an alarm if it's later than the alarm time
<nik90> mivoligo: I think you mean "earlier" than the alarm time
<mivoligo> nik90: right
<mivoligo> nik90: maybe instead of showing the error better to set the alarm for next day?
<nik90> mivoligo: But in the alarms page, the alarm day is also shown. So if the user has chosen "Monday", shouldn't the alarm be created 7 days later next monday?
<nik90> mivoligo: but I agree with your idea that instead of showing an error, we should automatically move the alarm to tomorrow or the next week monday
<mivoligo> nik90: I guess it'd need opinion from Canonical designers
<nik90> mivoligo: +1
<nik90> mivoligo: I will try finding out
<mivoligo> nik90: ok, thanks. Speaking of design, in the preset alarms, can you move the alarm name to the left and alarm time to the right before on/off switch. That way it will be consequent across the app (timer presets, world clock) and aligned nicely :)
<nik90> mivoligo: yeah I was just thinking of that now. I was just not sure on where to place the switch.. But yes I will do that
<aquarius> nik90, nice u1db g+ post. :)
<nik90> aquarius: thnx :)
<nik90> aquarius: we need to find people to review those u1db-trunk branches...they bring in some nice fixes :)
 * nik90 is annoyed that he doesn't know much c++ to help there
<aquarius> nik90, yeah, that's why I filed the bugs about them. kalikiana_ asked if I could, but I am no C++ person.
<nik90> aquarius: yeah he asked me as well :/
<aquarius> best thing would be to bridge the python u1db implementation's test suite so that it can be run against the qml implementation; it is massively comprehensive
<aquarius> but that's a lot of complicated work which requires someone with a lot of time who knows qt/c++ and python well, and I'm not sure there's anyone who knows all that stuff and has the time :(
<nik90> true
<nik90> aquarius: btw I saw your chat with kalikiana_ regarding the u1db query. Is it safe for me to use it now for the clock app?
<nik90> aquarius: I would need it to store and retrieve the timer presets using dynamic U1db document creation.
<aquarius> nik90, well. I think it's safe *if* those fixes are merged and released and in the phone...
<aquarius> I do not know what the release schedule on these things is...
<aquarius> or whether querying works now. :(
<nik90> aquarius: ah okay..so I just need to ensure that u1db is updated on phone before updating clock
<aquarius> I would experiment with it first, if I were you
<aquarius> confirm that it does what you're expecting it to do
<nik90> yeah I can do that. I am not doing complicated querying by name..just querying by type "Timer" or "Alarm" etc etc
<aquarius> I can probably cover what u1db is *supposed* to do, so if you write some code and it doesn't do what you want, I can probably say whether that's because you're doing the right thing and there's a bug or that you're not quite doing the right thing, if that would help
<aquarius> ya
<nik90> okay. I will let you know when I finish the transition
<aquarius> you can work around the problem of not indexing top-level fields by having your docs be { typedata: { type: "Alarm" }} or something, which is annoying but will at least work without the fixes.
<nik90> ok
<om26er_> boiko, hey! can you give me tests branch a review ?
<om26er_> https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/dialer-app/add_new_tests/+merge/202732
<kalikiana_> nik90: this branch includes the top-level element issues, if you'd like to test it https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/queryLog/+merge/204327
<nik90> kalikiana_: I will test it when I get home. I should also be able to review the example included in that MP :) and let you know if it helps.
<kalikiana_> that would be awesome
<shailesh> hi
<shailesh> i  need a help to devaploe
<seb128> could somebody told me what is wrong in http://paste.ubuntu.com/6868420/ ?
<WebbyIT> seb128, your column has no height, add anchors.fill: parent
<seb128> WebbyIT, columns are not supposed to have an height afaik, that code works if you comment the expanded property
<seb128> WebbyIT, or if you stack another object
<seb128> WebbyIT, e.g if you use a ListItem.Standard it works fine
<WebbyIT> mhh
<qtros> popey ping
<popey> qtros: hey
<qtros> popey hello! :) How are you?
<popey> fine thanks. am in florida at a sprint, in meetings, so my replies may be delayed
<popey> wassup?
<qtros> popey sorry for afk )
<qtros> popey I am working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1267869
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1267869 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "List view takes up too much space, split" [Undecided,New]
<qtros> popey and I found bug in sdk related with toolbars
<qtros> popey I can provide simple example to reproduce it
<qtros> popey I am writing to you because my previous bug reports were skipped, no any activity by sdk team
<qtros> popey but this bug is very old and so critical for RSS Reader
<popey> qtros: ok. the sdk team are here with me, I'll see if i can get someone to take a look
<qtros> Popey so I should file a bug and provide url to you? :)
<popey> sure, if you have one
<qtros> popey here you are https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1275877
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1275877 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Two pages in one Tabs - toolbar issue" [Undecided,New]
<qtros> popey have a good time :)
<ahayzen> elopio, ping
<elopio> ahayzen: hey, hello
<ahayzen> elopio, u said to update the copyright in Empty.qml
<ahayzen> elopio, should i change it to 2012-2014 .. or just 2014?
<ahayzen> or 2012,2014
<ahayzen> elopio, in this merge https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171
<elopio> ahayzen: the correct way according to the fsf would be 2012, 2013, 2014, if the file was touched on all of those years.
<ahayzen> elopio, hmm was it changed in 2013 lol?
 * ahayzen tries to remember when he last changed it
<ahayzen> elopio, my previous work was right at the end of 2013 start of 2014 https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/ ... wht should i put?
<elopio> ahayzen: bzr blame helps for this. Let me check.
<ahayzen> elopio, it appears to have changed in 2013 according to lp http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/changes?filter_file_id=base.qml-20120713093335-wm10clvau8hcagow-1
<elopio> ahayzen: yes, so please put 2012, 2013, 2014
<ahayzen> elopio, cool :)
<elopio> it might not be important, but copyright is a mess, and 99% of the lawyers are bad people. Maybe it's better to do it as they recommend :)
<ahayzen> elopio, hehe done it :)
<elopio> ahayzen: about the failure, is my comment understandable?
<ahayzen> elopio, i'm hoping i have fixed the issue...but i'm awaiting my trusty VM to update itself
<ahayzen> elopio, yep ur comment made sense thanks :)
<elopio> ahayzen: cool, let me check to learn a bit more about qml.
<ahayzen> elopio, i suddenly realised wht u were meaning
<ahayzen> elopio, i've changed it so tht the waitingforconfirmation flag is changed after the animation is complete
<elopio> ahayzen: it still fails here.
<ahayzen> elopio, damn :/
<elopio> ahayzen: do you know how to run the tests? It's a little tricky.
<ahayzen> elopio, i'm nearly there with the VM so if it fails on mine then i'll have a better chance at fixing
<ahayzen> elopio, do u just do $ autopilot run ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.test_emulators.SwipeToDeleteTestCase ?
<elopio> ahayzen: this is what I do to run them:
<elopio> $ qmake
<elopio> $ make
<elopio> $ source export_modules_dir.sh
<elopio> $ cd tests/autopilot/
<elopio> $ autopilot run ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.test_emulators.SwipeToDeleteTestCase.test_delete_item_moving_left
<ahayzen> elopio, ah u have to build it
<elopio> ahayzen: yes, and if you don't do the source export... you will be using the installed one.
<elopio> an alternative is to build the deb, and install it, but that's slower for me.
<ahayzen> elopio, 'Unknown module(s) in QT: organizer'
<ahayzen> elopio, wht dependencies do it need?
<elopio> ahayzen: ah, right, sorry: $ sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-ui-toolkit
 * nik90 reads intently...
<nik90> I have been meaning to also build ui-toolkit for a long time
<elopio> ahayzen: shouldn't this be the opposite?
<elopio> 35	+ if (x !== 0) { // waiting if not at 0 pos
<elopio> if x == 0, commit the drag.
<ahayzen> elopio, maybe
<ahayzen> elopio, but if u look where it was before it was after body.x = finalX
<elopio> nik90: the README file is pretty decent, there's some extra details you might find interesting.
<elopio> ahayzen: well, I really don't know what I'm talking about :)
<ahayzen> elopio, well it fails for me in the VM so at least i can work on it :)
<nik90> elopio: thnx
<elopio> nik90: about your branch in the clock, we could copy the textfield emulator there while it gets released on the toolkit. Or we could wait, your choice.
<nik90> elopio: if we wait, how long would that be?
<elopio> nik90: In the ideal case, no more than a week.
<elopio> but things can go wrong.
<nik90> elopio: I think that's fine. The emulator is already in the PPA. So I will continue my test refactor with that and test on my local machine
<nik90> elopio: we can then merge when it is released
<elopio> nik90: sounds good.
<ahayzen> nik90, o/
<nik90> ahayzen: hi :)
<ahayzen> nik90, appears u beat me to U1DB support lol :)
<nik90> ahayzen: lol
<nik90> ahayzen: although this is only 30% of all the storage needs of clock app
 * ahayzen hasn't checked if things have been patched upstream yet
<nik90> ahayzen: it hasnt
<ahayzen> :(
<nik90> ahayzen: but I am testing one of those MP for kalikiana
<nik90> ahayzen: if it passes, it might go in :)
<ahayzen> nik90, i might attempt to add sorting if no one else does as recent items would work if tht lands
<ahayzen> nik90, ooo u got a link?
<nik90> ahayzen: https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/queryLog/+merge/204327
<ahayzen> nik90, so tht would fix the issues i'm having with playlists correct?
<nik90> ahayzen: yup :D
<nik90> ahayzen: so pls test it as well
<ahayzen> nik90, awesome :) if sorting was done then tht would be awesome
<nik90> ahayzen: more testers means more probability that the MP is approved
<ahayzen> nik90, i'll take note and comment if i find any issues
<ahayzen> nik90, cool will do :)
<nik90> ok
<ahayzen> nik90, how do u test tht one? build it to replace the current then run a test app?
<nik90> ahayzen: or you could grab the deb file from the jenkins comment and install it on your system
<ahayzen> nik90, thts sounds simpler :)
<nik90> ahayzen: if you reinstall the package, it will downgrade it to the older version
<ahayzen> nik90, i'll have a crack at tht after dinner
<nik90> revert*
<nik90> ahayzen: ok
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-04
<shredder_> Hello
<nik90> kalikiana_: How do I test your u1db MP? Here are the steps I took,
<nik90> Kaleo: I branches your code, and then cmake .; make
<nik90> kalikiana_: ^^
<nik90> kalikiana_: and then sudo make install
<nik90> kalikiana_: the build and install went well, however for some reason the databases are no longer created in .local/share directory
<nik90> kalikiana_: I tried reinstalling the original package by sudo apt-get --reinstall install qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0
<nik90> kalikiana_: still I dont get the directories created .local/share...so I am wondering where the files are created :(
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Homemade Soup Day! :-D
<nik90> aquarius: ping
<aquarius> nik90, pong
<nik90> aquarius: hey my timer u1db transition is progressing well..
<nik90> aquarius: I have one small issue
<nik90> aquarius: I tried your example 2 in your blog post and did one minor modification
<nik90> aquarius: i added http://paste.ubuntu.com/6872108/ to your delegate listitem.standard
<nik90> aquarius: however when I remove an item, it spits out an error
<aquarius> interesting. what's the error?
<nik90> aquarius: QQmlVMEMetaObject: Internal error - attempted to evaluate a function in an invalid context
<nik90> file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems/Empty.qml:459:9: QML ScriptAction: <Unknown File>:
<aquarius> cor.
<nik90> cor. ?
<aquarius> that looks suspiciously like a QML problem, not a u1db problem. Let me have a play.
<nik90> it is not a critical error, since it does delete the doc. however I like to prevent as much error messages as possible :)
<aquarius> heh. Sorry. English slang. "cor (excl): expression of mild surprise (old-fashioned)"
<nik90> ah. :)
<nik90> aquarius: btw my doc looks like { timer: { name: "Timer #1", duration: 600 }}. And this works perfectly :)
<aquarius> right. I think that the problem here is that the document gets "removed" twice
<aquarius> you use removable:true
<aquarius> then you do the swipe/delete action to remove it, and QML removes the delegate from the ListView
<aquarius> then we remove the actual U1DB document
<aquarius> and the u1DB ListModel changes
<aquarius> and so the ListView notices that its model has changed and so tries to remove the delegate again
<aquarius> but that delegate has already been removed
<aquarius> thus: fail.
<nik90> aquarius: but I do something siimilar with LocalStorage..where I delete the entry and then listview model changes
<aquarius> ah.
<aquarius> so ListItem.remove actually calls listModel.remove()
<aquarius> I suspect that the U1DB ListModel doesn't map remove() to a putDoc("", docid)
<aquarius> which is a bug
 * aquarius rtfs of ListItem.Empty
<nik90> on looking through the old timer code, I noticed it does http://paste.ubuntu.com/6872152/
<nik90> where the whole thing is a ListModel{}
<aquarius> *nod*
<nik90> For now is it okay to ignore the error and continue?
<aquarius> What we want is to tell ListItem this: removable=true, but when someone says to remove the item, call our handler and *don't do anything yourself*
<nik90> and report a bug at u1db?
<nik90> +
<aquarius> annoyingly, there is a bool to say that, but it's an internal property in ListItem.Empty which we can't fiddle with
<nik90> aquarius: may be I can report a bug to UITK to make that property public?
<aquarius> I *think* there are two bugs here: Ubuntu.ListItem doesn't allow us to override their removal action, it only allows us to add our own action *after* theirs, and U1DB QML doesn't correctly treat a ListModel.remove action as deleting the document.
<aquarius> However, the U1DB stuff is debateable -- would we really want the action of "remove this document from this query" to mean "delete the document from the entire database"?
<aquarius> I think report two bugs, one against uitk and one against u1db
<aquarius> but it may be worth talking to timp first or kaleo or someone, to talk through this issue
<nik90> okay
 * nik90 makes a copy of this irc conversation to help with the discussion with timp or kaleo
<aquarius> kalikiana_ may have some thoughts on whether u1db ListModels *should* respond to .remove() with a delete-doc.
<nik90> on the thought of u1db-qt, how do I test its MP?
<nik90> I built it and installed it using cmake .; make
<nik90> and then sudo make install
<nik90> everything went well.
<aquarius> I think you have to branch it, build it, and then add it to QML2_IMPORT_PATH
<aquarius> oh. Or you could actually install it at system level, I suppose
<aquarius> I never, ever, ever do that. System level belongs to apt ;)
<nik90> okay can you show me how to do the last step alone
<nik90> I prefer not installing stuff
<aquarius> but I am quite a lot more rigorous than most people in this :)
<nik90> I know the SDK does this by,
<nik90> export QML_IMPORT_PATH=$PWD/modules
<nik90> export QML2_IMPORT_PATH=$PWD/modules
<nik90> export UBUNTU_UI_TOOLKIT_THEMES_PATH=$PWD/modules
<aquarius> *nod* that ought to work. Running, say... QML2_IMPORT_PATH=path/to/u1db-qtbranch/modules qmlscene myfile.qml
<aquarius> should include the changed version of u1db-qt
<nik90> awesome
<aquarius> be careful with export. Export puts that envar in your environment for hte whole life of that shell, so running any qml from then on (in that shell) will use the envar
<aquarius> you may want to be assiduous about unsetting the envar when you're finished
<nik90> true but if close the terminal and restart, it should be gone
<aquarius> I personally don't export things and instead just specify them on every command line I need them for, which is a lot more typing but makes me feel safer :)
<aquarius> yeah, closing that terminal will lose it, because you've ended that shell -- sounds like you're on top of this so no worries. I was just being cautious in case you didn't know :)
<m-b-o> Hi, I have problems installing the ubuntu sdk on saucy. Seems like there's dependency conflict with ubuntu-html5-sdk
<nik90> I learnt a little about this yesterday :)
<nik90> m-b-o: I noticed that my qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu has been kept back during an update
<nik90> m-b-o: are you referring to this?
<m-b-o> nik90: yes
<m-b-o> tried to remove and reinstall qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu, but with no success
<nik90> m-b-o: usually it gets sorted by the sdk devs, but I think we should let them know none the less
<nik90> m-b-o: it is not critical
<m-b-o> nik90 sort of, I can't install the sdk anymore..
<nik90> bzoltan: we are having a small issue where qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu is kept back during an update. The issue started a few days back.
<nik90> bzoltan: Seems like there's dependency conflict with ubuntu-html5-sdk
<nik90> bzoltan: on ubuntu 13.10
<nik90> mhall119: The links on http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/U1DB.overview/ are broken. Can you update them when you have some time pls. thnx
<nik90> aquarius: sry to disturb, but do you know how to add 3 documents (timers) only first time creation only using dynamic document method?
<aquarius> nik90, I'm not sure I'm following that. Why do you need to add them first-time-only but dynamically?
<nik90> aquarius: I know I can do that using static document creation, but that would mean I need to define 3 different u1db.document object with the create=true property which results in more code
<nik90> aquarius: while dynamic doc is a simple putDoc() :)
<aquarius> ya, but dynamic is less declarative and QMLish. However, I see your point :) Note that db has a getDoc method; use it to get the doc by ID, and if it doesn't exist, create it.
<nik90> aquarius: ooh yes thats the idea I was looking for..thnx
<daker> nik90: it's better to report a bug
<nik90> daker: to the u1db or sdk dependency issue?
<daker> nik90: no for the docs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-api-website
<nik90> daker: ah..sure I will report t
<nik90> s/t/it
<daker> nik90: since they are in a sprint
<nik90> true
<nik90> aquarius: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/transition-timer-u1db/+merge/204648
<nik90> aquarius: Timer transition complete
<aquarius> nik90, nice!
<nik90> aquarius: code reduction by 58% :) loving u1db
<aquarius> simpler code, too, which is what I like about it.
<aquarius> be sure and let people know ;)
<nik90> +1
<jo-erlend_> Does anyone know if the new file manager will be packaged and available in 14.04 desktop?
<nik90> jo-erlend_: I think the plan was to make it possible to easily install all core apps using their click packages
<ogra_> the branch seems to have a debian dir already
<nik90> jo-erlend_: But no idea on the progress made
<jo-erlend_> nik90, on the desktop as well?
<ogra_> jo-erlend_, not by default indeed :)
<nik90> jo-erlend_: it wont be installed by default..but easily installable from the archive I guess
<nik90> like Gnome Clocks, Contacts etc
<nik90> ogra_: True. All core apps have a debian dir, however the ongoing work should help install other touch store app as well using their click packages. A nice prerequisite when unity 8 lands on the desktop
<nik90> the debian packaging is only used for development and testing purposes through the core apps daily PPA
<nik90> kalikiana_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1276118
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276118 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "List Item onItemRemoved signal should provide the option to override its action with a custom one." [Undecided,New]
<shookees> Hey
<shookees> anybody knows why none of http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/api/12-04/ displayed apis are not found?
<shookees> some URL refactoring?
<daker> shookees: yes
<nik90> shookees: please report a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-api-website
<shookees> alright
<shookees> maybe somebody knows where they might be put atm? :D
<nik90> shookees: are you looking at the Ubuntu SDK API?
<nik90> s/at/for
<shookees> nik90, I'm looking for Application Indicator API for 12.04
<nik90> shookees: ah .. no idea .. sry.. the developer.ubuntu.com now only shows Qt and HTML5 API
<shookees> well google still links to some of the 12.04 pages, maybe they'll have some in archives
<mhall119> nik90: fixed the links
<nik90> mhall119: thnx
<nerochiaro> om26er: do you know why this MR isn't being run by CI ? https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-file-upload/+merge/195760
<nerochiaro> om26er: is it because it's marked as superseded ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, yes, ci only runs for 'needs review'
<nerochiaro> om26er: got it
<nerochiaro> fginther: om26er: i'm trying to figure out why CI keeps failing on this MR, but I can't really get to the root cause. it seems that autopilot can't find the app on dbus
<nerochiaro> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4847/console
<om26er> nerochiaro, seems the app is not starting, probably due to unity8 crashing
<om26er> yes thats due to unity8 crash, I can see the attached unity8 crash file
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, is it something i need to fix or is it a problem in the infrastructure ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, you can do a retry and hope unity wont crash
<om26er> anyways its not related to your code
<nerochiaro> fginther: om26er: i did a ton alrady on the same MR in the past and it really didn't help. and in general i believe we should move away from this attitude of "let's run it again and hope it works" and look into what is causing the crash instead ? can we file a bug about this problem ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, no, the unity8 crash is a known issue, my intent of retry here was if you really want to get the results no
<om26er> *now
<nerochiaro> om26er: i see. ok, i've restarted it one more time, but i doubt it will fare any better. is there a bug reported about the issue so at least i can keep an eye on the progress ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, bug 1236525
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1236525 in unity-mir "unity8 killed/crash then restart can result in mir unable "could not unblank display"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236525
<nerochiaro> om26er: thanks
<om26er> nerochiaro, btw its also currently being discussed on the ubuntu-phone mailing list. titled: "Landing team 31.01.2014"
<nerochiaro> om26er:great
<bzoltan> nik90:  did you try apt-get dist-upgrade?
<nik90> bzoltan: yup
<nik90> bzoltan: it just says the following package (qtcreator-ubuntu-plugin) has been kept back
<m-b-o> bzoltan, nik90: I removed qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu and tried to reinstall it. But there's a problem with ubuntu-html5-sdk
<bzoltan> m-b-o: OK, let me look after it
<alex-abreu> nik90, hey ... no extra logs or something about the issue in 13.10?
<alex-abreu> m-b-o, what does it say exactly?
<nik90> alex-abreu: I can get the toolkit version for you... In the update manager I cannot select it.
<m-b-o> alex-abreu: qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu : Hängt ab von: ubuntu-html5-sdk soll aber nicht installiert werden
<m-b-o> alex-abreu: If I try to install ubuntu-html5-sdk, it wants to install qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-webapps-api, which misses ubuntu-html5-container
<m-b-o> alex-abreu: or ubuntu-html5-sdk misses both, qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-webapps-api and ubuntu-html5-container
<bzoltan>  m-b-o: alex-abreu: I have pushed the webbrowser-app 0.23+14.04.20140122 for Precise to the SDK to work around the same problem
<bzoltan> on lastt Thursday
<alex-abreu> bzoltan, yeah ... you are missing a few deps now in 13.10 that those packages need
<bzoltan>  alex-abreu:  yes...
<alex-abreu> bzoltan, you need to add unity-webapps-qml which pulls all those
<alex-abreu> and the webbrowser-app happens to also pull this
<alex-abreu> which indeed should solve the issue
<alex-abreu> but the "root" package that should be pulled is unity-webapps-qml
<alex-abreu> (provided that you also have ubuntu-html5-container too"
<bzoltan>  alex-abreu: OK... So I Just need top backport that package to Saucy
<alex-abreu> bzoltan, well yeah just add it in the ppa
<bzoltan> alex-abreu: sir, yes sir :)
<bzoltan> nik90,  m-b-o, alex-abreu: I have dput the  webbrowser-app for Saucy to the SDK PPA
<m-b-o> bzoltan: when will it be available?
<bzoltan> m-b-o: whenever these builds are done and the packages are published in the PPA -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa/+builds?build_text=webbrowser-app&build_state=all
<m-b-o> bzoltan: ah, thanks!
<WebbyIT> Someone has news about mzanetti? He (his bnc) isn't online since last week, it's weird...
<popey> WebbyIT: probably just the stupid freenode outage
<popey> WebbyIT: he is online, just not in this channel
<WebbyIT> popey, ok, thanks :-) He has to fix a MR, I'll write him an email
<m-b-o> bzoltan: updated webbrowser-app but still can't install qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<m-b-o> bzoltan: ubuntu-html5-sdk wants to install ubuntu-html5-container, but that one removes ubuntu-html5-ui-toolkit. which is also needed by ubuntu-html5-sdk
<popey> dholbach: http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2014-02-04-134025/com.ubuntu.developer.jonobacon.sleepytime_0.4_unknown.click
<ogra_> new farting app ?
<ogra_> :)
<popey> heh
<dpm> hey nik90, look at this: http://ubuntuone.com/5gJMfCItEjcWaj1LVDPeH3
<WebbyIT> dpm wow :)
<dpm> :-)
<nik90> dpm: omg...
 * nik90 runs around the room in excitement!!!!!
 * dpm hugs nik90
<dpm> nik90, so after the teasing, here are the full details... :-)
<nik90> dpm: :)
<nik90> dpm: the timing cannot be any better. we had fixes to EDS land in trunk. so alarms are saved better now
<dpm> nik90, I know, I checked with renato this morning that this landed, which is quite cool :)
<nik90> dpm: so the details
<nik90> I am going to share this with the app dev community
<dpm> nik90, so Thomas Strehl's team is trying to get a landing slot this week
<dpm> nik90, notifications will be working, but there are two points that will still need to be addressed when that lands:
<dpm> - Playing a notification sound
<dpm> - Getting the notifications to work also in the Welcome screen
<nik90> okay
<nik90> the alarms API by default uses the default ringtone unless I (user) specifies it
<balloons> nik90: so I noticed you didn't want to review the cmake changes :-) Can you confirm at least that they work for you?
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/add-cmake/+merge/204326
<nik90> balloons: if you can tell me how to test them sure
<dpm> nik90, balloons, once that lands, can we enable the alarm tests? (or are they already enabled for the alarm storage part?)
<nik90> dpm: erm I will have to review and correct the alarms tests :-) since the UI changes since balloons wrote them
<nik90> dpm, balloons: But I can make it a high priority over other things
<dpm> nik90, cool, thanks. Yeah, I think that'd be good
<nik90> dholbach: hey, I am not sure if you read the email from the dutch loco, but do you know how long a app dev school event is supposed to take?
<balloons> nik90: so you should be able to use click buddy now, and do a cmake build
<balloons> click-buddy --dir .
<nik90> balloons: so I run click-buddy --dir inside the clock app root folder?
<balloons> nik90: yep.. it should work, and you should get a nice click pacakge
<nik90> balloons: I guess it builds the clock app. Does it install on my system somewhere?
<nik90> balloons: ah okay
<balloons> if you run with --provision it should provision a device with the tests as well
<dholbach> nik90, if you do the hands-on workshop part as well, I'd guess "an afternoon"? like 3-4h?
<balloons> nik90: it won't install on the local system
<nik90> dholbach: shall I reply to them with such details?
<nik90> balloons:ok ... trying it now
<nik90> balloons: btw the tests are failing in that MP
<dholbach> nik90, sure, that'd  be great
<dholbach> nik90, sorry for not replying earlier, I got a bit busy with things
 * dholbach hugs nik90
<nik90> dholbach: no worries, I figure you are busy with the sprint
<nik90> s/figure/figured
<dholbach> keep up the great work! :)
<nik90> thnx :)
<balloons> nik90: yes.. they are not actually failing.. they are failing to run
<nik90> balloons: btw I am not sure if you saw the tests code refactor by elopio... it looks awesome..but I will tackle during the alarms AP
<balloons> nik90: I just added my review. +1 from me
<nik90> balloons: cool
<nik90> balloons: so on running click-buddy (nice name :)) it generated a click package
<nik90> balloons: so if I have the phone connected and run it with --provision it will run the tests on the phone?
<balloons> nik90: that was the idea, but looking at the tool and code it only provisions, not run it
<nik90> balloons: yeah I got the following output,
<nik90> 8 files pushed. 0 files skipped.
<nik90> 129 KB/s (42986 bytes in 0.325s)
<nik90> Allowing autopilot to play well with apparmor
<nik90> Ready to run autopilot
<balloons> nik90: also working on making this happen from QtCreator this week
<balloons> after it's done I'll probably ping you for some feedback
<labsin> Hi all, I'm trying out a HTML5 app on trusty. Now it seems ubuntu-html5-container is i386 and i'm using amd64. Now I get "error while loading shared libraries: libQt5Core.so.5" when executing the sdk template.
<nik90> balloons: wow this cmake makes it easy to install the latest clock on phone :)
<balloons> nik90: yes.. that is the point
<balloons> so you should be able to iterate on code easier
<nik90> balloons: although when I run it on phone, it shows a white screen
<nik90> the app doesnt launch
<balloons> odd.. I don't have my cable on me to try on my device
<om26er> bfiller, ping
<bfiller> om26er: pong
<om26er> bfiller, can you release a new messaging-app ?
<om26er> bfiller, including https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/messaging-app/fix_introspection/+merge/203392
<bfiller> om26er: yes, just send me a list of MR's that you need
<bfiller> ok
<om26er> popey, ping
<popey> om26er: pong
<om26er> popey, did you find any new bug with today's testing ?
<popey> om26er: not tested
<popey> am at a sprint
<om26er> popey, good, i saw that picture of yours, enjoy ;)
<om26er> popey, btw did you report a bug for "Pairs but no audio from headphones during calls." ?
<popey> om26er: i think it's already filed, but will check
<nik90> need someone to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-overflowing-column-labels/+merge/204487 pls
<WebbyIT> nik90, I'm testing it. Could you suggest me a long city name to test in clock page? :-P
<WebbyIT> Longest I can think it's "Vigarano Mainarda" :-P
<nik90> WebbyIT: I couldnt test that..but it uses the same logic so I figured it has to be okay
<nik90> WebbyIT: actually I did test it
<nik90> WebbyIT: just reduce the clock app width :)
<nik90> WebbyIT: and see if it elides at the right
<WebbyIT> nik90, I found a italian city that is too long \o/ "Pino sulla Sponda del Lago Maggiore" litteraly Pine Tree on the Shore of Major Lake
<WebbyIT> Approved and top-approved ;-)
<nik90> WebbyIT: omg...you know why I implemented it in the clock tab as well..."Just in case" and you just fulfilled that :P
<nik90> thnx
<nik90> ahayzen: btw, since you worked me on u1db, I am dumping all related MP to you :P
<nik90> ahayzen: feel free to return the favour
<ahayzen> nik90, i noticed :)
<ahayzen> nik90, will do when my works
<ahayzen> nik90, i tried tht branch to fix the issue with multiple levels
<ahayzen> nik90, but either my build didn't work as i saw no change in the examples
<ahayzen> nik90, u said there is a .deb tht jenkins produces?
<ahayzen> nik90, ping
<nik90> ahayzen: sorry I was eating
<nik90> I read
<nik90> Your messages
<ahayzen> nik90, no worries... i'm just testing ur branch
<ahayzen> nik90, and was wondering if it was expected for *nothing* to happen when trying to delete a timer preset?
<nik90> ahayzen: I could try that
<ahayzen> nik90, u stated a warning occurs
<ahayzen> nik90, but for me nothing happens
<nik90> Really you do not see an error when you delete a preset?
<ahayzen> nik90, no :/ but i created a preset with no name beforehand not sure if tht has caused this to occur?
<nik90> Can you create a new one and then delete it
<ahayzen> nik90, i can create but not delete
<ahayzen> nik90, note this is on 13.10 desktop
<nik90> ahayzen: I am on 13.10 as well
<ahayzen> nik90, hmm shall i try wiping the db and see if it was tht blank timer name?
<ahayzen> nik90, ...and if so where is ur db stored?
<nik90> It is .local/share
<nik90> In com.Ubuntu.com
<ahayzen> nik90, ok so on a blank database i tried to delete one of the existing timers and nothing happened?
<nik90> As in did it delete the timer?
<nik90> Or you did not get the error?
<ahayzen> nik90, it didn't delete the timer and there was no output in the console :/
<ahayzen> nik90, the toolbar appears to think tht i'm editing the timer as it shows the option 'Save'
<nik90> Can you press add a new timer and create one like that
<nik90> Save is also for saving a new timer
<ahayzen> nik90, looking at the code i would at least expect 'Deleting timer preset' to appear
<nik90> I have no idea why you don't get it
<nik90> How is that you are getting no console output
<ahayzen> magic :)
<ahayzen> nik90, ah where does Utils.log() go?
<nik90> It just outputs to console
<ahayzen> nik90, ah
<ahayzen> nik90, i'm running a badly patched UITK :P
<nik90> Lol
<ahayzen> nik90, there we go! ... i was playing about with swipeDelete last night a forgot to revert back .. sorry for about tht
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah i get the expected error panic over
<nik90> Finally :)
<ahayzen> nik90, approved :)
<nik90> ahayzen: thnx
<iBelieve> popey, ping
<popey> iBelieve: yo
<iBelieve> popey, do you want to review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/remove-header-verse/+merge/204777
<popey> iBelieve: done. Thank you
<iBelieve> popey, thanks
<dpm> balloons, dholbach bug 1237992
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1237992 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Need to load translations from .desktop files for click apps" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237992
<ahayzen> elopio, if ur around could u retry the merge, it appears to be passing tests for me now :) https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171
<elopio> ahayzen: I can't approve your branch, as I
<elopio> 'm not a member of the team. We need timp to review it again.
<ahayzen> elopio, ... does it pass for u though?
<ahayzen> elopio, i used the fact resetDrag() sets __mouseArea.drag.target = null to detect when waitingForConfirmation=true/false do u think tht is ok?
<elopio> I really have no idea about that. If they use it in resetDrag, I'd say it's ok, but I'm totally new to this code.
<elopio> ahayzen: I'll try the tests. But I need to reboot first as I'm having weird qt5.2 issues. I'll be bak soon.
<ahayzen> elopio, haha thanks :)
<ahayzen> elopio, just wanted someone else to test as well as mine was done from a VM
<nik90> ahayzen: btw regarding the u1db-qt MP, it can be installed by,
<nik90> cmake .; make
<ahayzen> nik90, i think i tried tht ...followed the instructions in HACKING ?
<nik90> ayup
<nik90> ahayzen: then you need to do one more thing
<nik90> export QML2_IMPORT_PATH=$PWD/modules
<nik90> very similar to the ui-toolkit build
<ahayzen> ah
<nik90> you dont need to sudo make install :)
<ahayzen> nik90, i was running a copy of ur QML file via... qmltestrunner -import ./modules
<nik90> ahayzen: btw, I have one last u1db migration which is the world clocks. and then the clock app is completely u1db :)
<nik90> ahayzen: ah ok
<ahayzen> nik90, oh no this one i think ... qmlscene -I ./modules examples/u1db-qt-example-1.qml
<nik90> the export command is better since it is then available for the shell
<nik90> until you exit it
<ahayzen> nik90, this example still has the undefined issue for me https://launchpadlibrarian.net/161718542/u1db2.qml
<nik90> ahayzen: actually I do notice some improvement over trunk..
<nik90> ahayzen: for instance the query now returns all the fields
<nik90> however when sometimes it does not return all the results
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah i see tht too
<nik90> but you are right
<nik90> I want to do some more testing before commenting on MP
<ahayzen> agreed
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-05
<dupingping> how to contigure window reponse timeout?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Digital Learning Day! :-D
<mzanetti_> WebbyIT: o/
<WebbyIT> mzanetti_, welcome back o/
<mzanetti_> WebbyIT: hey. thanks
<nik90> aquarius: Would you have an idea on how to remove duplicate entries in a u1db listview?
<nik90> aquarius: or even better, when I use putDoc() I like to first check if a duplicate entry first exists.
<aquarius> nik90, that depends on why you're getting duplicate entries
<nik90> aquarius: let me explain the use case :)
<nik90> aquarius: a user adds a world location. I need to detect if the user has already added it before. If he has, then it shouldn't be saved to u1db again
<nik90> aquarius: that said, I may have found a solution. Can I run it by you quick?
<aquarius> nik90, for that, I'd specify the docId as being the location.
<aquarius> if you *have* a genuinely unique key for your data, and you want to not have dupes, then use the unique key as the docId.
<nik90> aquarius: ah, so you want to set the docId during the putDoc() functio
<aquarius> *nod*
<nik90> aquarius: and then how do I check for duplicates in that case?
<aquarius> if you do not care about uniqueness, or you don't have a way of ensuring it, then let u1db choose docids for you.
<nik90> aquarius: or does u1db automatically prevent duplicate docId by showing an error
<aquarius> checking for dupes: if you try and putDoc with a docId that's already in the DB, it'll throw an error.
<ahayzen> nik90, can u not just check how many results are returned from a query?
<aquarius> If you want to *overwrite* that old doc with the new one, then trap that error, fetch the old doc again, and call putDoc with the new contents and the revision.
<nik90> ahayzen: I could, but I got to create a query just for that. I was wondering if there was a easier way.
<aquarius> ahayzen, you could do that, but that means that every putDoc has to have a getDoc before it, which is inefficient :)
<nik90> exactly
<aquarius> let U1DB take the strain.
<ahayzen> ah i see it errors :)
 * ahayzen takes note for his prototypes
<nik90> aquarius: thanks a lot.. that makes more sense
 * nik90 is delighted...finally got rid of LocalStorage throughout the clock app :)
<ahayzen> \o/
<aquarius> er!!
<aquarius> putDoc doesn't take a revision id
<aquarius> that's not right.
<aquarius> kalikiana_, ping. Why doesn't putDoc take a revision? That's critical to making it work.
<aquarius> kalikiana_, I should not be able to putDoc to an existing docId without knowing the existing doc's revision
<aquarius> otherwise I'll blithely overwrite changes, conflicts can't happen, and syncs won't work.
<nik90> but then http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/U1DB.Database/#putDoc says it will return -1 if there is a failure
<nik90> aquarius: on testing your solution, it works. On trying to add a duplicate entry (docId) it doesn't add it to U1db.
<nik90> aquarius: I did isDuplicateCheck = db.putDoc({ "worldlocation": { "rawOffSet": diff, "longitude": longitude, "latitude": latitude }}, cityName)
<nik90>         console.log(isDuplicateCheck)
<aquarius> nik90, yeah, but you should be able to overwrite a document *if* you know its revision ID
<aquarius> but u1db-qt doesn't seem to expose that, nor does it allow you to supply it to putDoc
<aquarius> that's a pretty serious bug :(
<nik90> aquarius: ok, for now I can do getDoc() and then manually update it. correct?
<nik90> as a workaround
<aquarius> at the moment you can work around it by doing things the inefficient ahayzen way, yeah :)
<aquarius> but this will be terrible when syncing works, because without revision IDs you will lose data when writing after a sync
<nik90> ahayzen: what errors do you see when you added a duplicate entry?
<nik90> ahayzen: for me I dont see errors but u1db nonetheless does not allow duplicate entries
<nik90> ahayzen: but I still like to detect the error and display a useful console message then
<kalikiana_> aquarius: nik90: I tend to think putDoc really is for new documents, if you want to read changes or edit you'd have a Document
<kalikiana_> this is QML, you're not expected to call tons of javascript
<mzanetti_> WebbyIT: hey, you approved this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~bobo-324/reminders-app/fix-1273110/+merge/204383
<mzanetti_> WebbyIT: 2 things: it doesn't follow the coding style and doesn't listen to the signal properly
<mzanetti_> WebbyIT: it doesn't check if the noteChanged signal is actually from the note we're expecting it to be
<mzanetti_> WebbyIT: I've fixed stuff in here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/prefetch-notes/+merge/204905
<mzanetti_> please review when you have some time
<aquarius> kalikiana_, that means that if I want to add a document and I do not know whether it's already in the database, I *have* to getDoc first. Always. For every single putDoc I ever do.
<aquarius> kalikiana_, otherwise I may unknowingly overwrite data in the DB.
<mzanetti_> dpm: hey. is the reminders meeting happening today?
<dpm> hey mzanetti_, I'm sitting next to popey in Orlando, let us have a look at the calendar...
<mzanetti_> popey: o/
 * popey waves
<dpm> mzanetti_, let's do the meeting, but on IRC
<mzanetti_> ok
<nik90> kalikiana_: I concur with aquarius that it is difficult to know while using putDoc() if the document is new or an existing one.
<nik90> kalikiana_: in which case, we will have to use getDoc() everytime we use putDoc() just to check if it is an actual new document
<ybon> popey: I've pushed a new version of POI management, if you have some time to test :) (ref: https://bugs.launchpad.net/osmtouch/+bug/1272789 )
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1272789 in OSMTouch "Use bbox instead of "radius around center" for POIs" [Undecided,New]
<aquarius> kalikiana_, this is what revision IDs are *for*. And they are critical when syncs happen; you may putDoc thinking "I'm sure nothing has changed about that document" when actually it has changed on another machine and been synced. The U1DB putdoc API requires a revision ID for a reason :)
<ybon> Basically, we are using bbox now, and automatically fetch new POIs when you zoom or pan the map
<popey> ybon: nice
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, done. I'll be more careful next time!
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: thanks :)
<m-b-o> hi dpm, any news on twc?
<dpm> hi m-b-o, not yet, TWC are reviewing our proposal to publish the docs for the API calls that we need, but believe me you'll be the first one to know when we get an answer from them
<dpm> m-b-o, and then I'll be dancing on the table :)
<m-b-o> dpm: :)
 * dpm hugs m-b-o :)
<m-b-o> dpm: no problem, but Ill start add new features branches on top of the twc branch
<dpm> m-b-o, I'd like to keep that branch clean in case we need to do any changes after twc comes back to us. Do you think it'd be possible to base the new features on trunk instead?
<dpm> mzanetti, do you want to join #ubuntu-touch-meeting for a quick meeting on Reminders?
<m-b-o> dpm: ok, should work too. You know that we're using only one specific api method for twc?
<m-b-o> dpm: the one with aggregated data for mobile (if it's possible)
<dpm> m-b-o, yeah, I looked at the code and the docs.
<m-b-o> dpm: fine :)
<dpm> m-b-o, I like the way you abstracted the backends, very neat job :)
<m-b-o> dpm: thanks :) Somewhere on my hard drive there is some (not finished) code for yr.no, btw...
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: may I ask you to do another review for me?
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, yes, sure. I've just finished a lesson on coursera and I'm going to review all reminders-app MR :-)
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: awesome :) what lessons are you taking?
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, Cryptography I by Dan Boneh
<nik90> Requesting review of https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/transition-worldclock-u1db/+merge/204967
<kalikiana_> aquarius: I'm not disagreeing with that. just I would use putDoc for new documents, and later set its id on a Document which handles the revisioning transparently
<aquarius> kalikiana_, then you provide no way to add a doc which *might* exist, without checking first.
<kalikiana_> aquarius: it cannot exist if I just do putDoc({contents})
<aquarius> kalikiana_, ya, but then you get duplicates.
<kalikiana_> if I have say "new recipe"
<aquarius> kalikiana_, see nik90's use case
<kalikiana_> well, it's up to me anyway to know what the same recipe is
<kalikiana_> aquarius: nik90 so what's the specific use case here?
<nik90> kalikiana_: Alright so the clock app allows users to add world locations. I need to prevent them from adding the same one again.
<kalikiana_> nik90: how do you know it's the same if it's custom locations?
<nik90> kalikiana_, aquarius: As of now, I do not check if there is a duplicate or not since putDoc() automatically does not allowing adding documents with the same docId
<nik90> kalikiana_: by the city name
<kalikiana_> nik90: so the user types "berlin" and that becomes the docId?
<nik90> kalikiana_: I compare the city name the user entered with their list of saved city names
<nik90> kalikiana_: yup that's what I did now
<nik90> kalikiana_: I used docId to store the type "berlin" to avoid duplicate documents (cities)
<kalikiana_> nik90: that sounds wrong to me. I wouldn't expect you to specify a docId at all for arbitrary user input
<kalikiana_> nik90: though to clarify, does the user define the timezone?
<nik90> kalikiana_: at the begining, I didnt do that. I allowed u1db to choose its own docId. However I couldnt find a way to detect duplicates then
<nik90> kalikiana_: no they just choose the city, the rest (timezone, latitude and longitude) is done by the clock app
<kalikiana_> nik90: so if the data is all constant, why not just save a list of cities?
<nik90> kalikiana_: because each city has its own lat, long and timezoneID
<kalikiana_> you might not want to store documents since they will get out of date
<aquarius> kalikiana_, the user adds a doc for each city they enter. They shouldn't add the same city twice. The best way to model this in U1DB is to use the unique data (here, the city) *as* the docId. However, u1db-qt doesn't properly support that proper way of doing it because putDoc doesn't take revisions. This is what revisions are for.
<nik90> kalikiana_: so right now I have each document of the strcuture { worldclock: { lat: 200, lng: 200, timezoneID: "something" } }
<kalikiana_> nik90: I mean: if the user merely picks from a list of preset data, and they cannot edit it, you probably shouldn't store that
<kalikiana_> on the ther hand if they could edit the data, it would no longer be trivial what a dupe actually is
<kalikiana_> to me those are very different use cases
<nik90> kalikiana_: I use u1db to store the cities that the user has saved (chosen) and not the preset list. The preset list is in itself a xml model
<nik90> kalikiana_: the user cannot change/edit the data (lat, lng) but they can delete the cities they saved
<nik90> kalikiana_: here is the MP which does the transition -> https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/transition-worldclock-u1db/+merge/204967
<nik90> kalikiana_: try it out for yourself to see what I mean
<kalikiana_> so there is no risk of conflict, it doesn't even matter if putDoc were to ignore a duplicate document
<nik90> kalikiana_: yup
<nik90> kalikiana_: my aim is to avoid users adding berlin twice or thrice
<aquarius> no. If the document exists, putDoc should require you to provide its revision ID and barf if you get it wrong.
<kalikiana_> aquarius: I'm saying the data is constant, there is no revision - the only thing can be updated data, but the xml won't have revision numbers, only new data
<aquarius> kalikiana_, in this specific use case, yes.
<kalikiana_> yes. I'd like to get this before hopping to another :-)
<kalikiana_> nik90: so do you handle new xml coming in at all currently?
<kalikiana_> would GeoIPModel notify you in some way?
<aquarius> kalikiana_, so, there is a list of cities with associated data. How do *you* propose that nik90 stores the list of "cities that I have added to my personal list"?
<nik90> kalikiana_: the xml list model will not change since well citie's lat and lng dont change. That's the only data that the xml file provides.
<nik90> kalikiana_: the timezone info on the other hand is grabbed from the online API and then appended to the data saved in u1db
<kalikiana_> borders do change from time to time. there was a woman who had to move her house entrance to stay in her home country ;-)
<kalikiana_> anyway
<kalikiana_> nik90: so I see now why you save the data, it's constant but from the different apis and perhaps online sources. that makes sense
<nik90> kalikiana_: I havent taken that consideration to account yet ;)
<nik90> kalikiana_: this whole world clock thing is still messy until qt 5.2 lands providing native timezone ID infos.
<nik90> kalikiana_: but I have to use the tools that I have in my disposal to implement something
<aquarius> doesn't matter whether that data is saved or whether we just save a list of cities they've tagged. We either save that they've tagged Berlin and London, or we save that they tagged Berlin (which has long=15,lat=48) and London (which has long=0,lat=52). We still have to save that list.
<kalikiana_> nik90: so right now, encodeURIComponent(cityName) is unique, and the name comes from the list, so it should just work?
<nik90> kalikiana_: yup
<kalikiana_> aquarius: yes, though I might have considered a list in another document if the data was constant and not pulled from elsewhere
<aquarius> I propose having one u1db document per city (for ease of display in a listview, for avoiding sync conflicts, and ease of expansion). Having one doc per city makes the best way to do that to create a doc with docId of <unique city info>. (That might be cityName, or it might be cityName+cityLong+cityLat).
<aquarius> kalikiana_, if you have a list in one doc then you massively increase your potential rate of sync conflicts, once there's syncing.
<aquarius> kalikiana_, because *any* two changes on different devices will create a conflict. That doesn't happen if you use separate docs.
<kalikiana_> aquarius: hmm good point in fact
<nik90> kalikiana_, aquarius: I had to use encodeURIComponent(cityname) as docId since there were cities with space like "Abu Dhabi" and u1db started complaining about that :)
<aquarius> I've done a fair amount of thinking about how to model data in u1db; I'm not just recommending this approach to annoy you :)
<kalikiana_> I suppose one thing we could do is allow a third argument on putDoc which is the revision
<aquarius> nik90, yeah. Might wanna throw long and lat or countryName on the end there, to avoid there being two Birminghams.
<kalikiana_> if you have it, use it, otherwise you get the first-wins as now
<aquarius> kalikiana_, look at the Python API for putdoc and see how it works.
<aquarius> kalikiana_, if you putdoc to a docid that doesn't exist, no problem. If you putdoc to a docid that does exist, you must specify its existing revision, to prove that you've looked at the latest revision and are happy to overwrite it.
<nik90> aquarius: why would there be two Birminghams? since they would have the same docid which is restricted by putDoc()
<aquarius> nik90, there's one in the UK and one in Alabama, USA, for a start :)
<kalikiana_> aquarius: yeah so it would work the same way
<nik90> aquarius: oh
<nik90> how hard is it for people to come up with dfifferent names across the world!
<aquarius> kalikiana_, seriously, I'd look at the python code before implementing, here. Getting revision IDs correct is critical for syncing, and you have to do revision IDs the same way other u1db implementations do
<kalikiana_> nik90: I'm afraid to mention that this is not a unique instance of a city name being re-used
<aquarius> nik90, there are loads of Londons, too. :)
<kalikiana_> you definitely need the state or country
<nik90> kalikiana_: +1
<nik90> kalikiana_: I will append that to the docId
<aquarius> nik90, so you want more than just cityname. State/Country would be fine, but if you *have* lat and lon, they'll also be unique.
<aquarius> and lat and lon are definitely unique (because of physics). It is not impossible that there are two towns with the same name in the UK, for example :)
<nik90> aquarius: agreed
<nik90> aquarius: I will do encodeURIComponent(cityname)+lat+lng as the docId
<nik90> and then decodeURIComponent(model.docId).split etc etc to retrieve the cityname in the listview
<aquarius> no no no
<aquarius> don't decode the docid
<aquarius> store the cityname in the doc
<aquarius> docids are an opaque cookie, once you've created them
<nik90> that makes the listview more easier
<nik90> okay
<kalikiana_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1276680 ^^
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276680 in U1DB Qt/ QML "putDoc should optionally take a revision" [High,Confirmed]
<aquarius> so docid: "London,51,0", doc contents: { city: "London", latitude: 51, longitude: 0 }
<nik90> yup
<aquarius> may still want a country in there, and optionally a sub-country (state/county/etc)
<aquarius> but that's up to you and your data :0
<kalikiana_> what about localized city names?
<kalikiana_> nik90: btw I saw the onItemRemoved bug mentioned in your code, I didn't have time to investigate that yet. is your work-around okay for now?
<nik90> kalikiana_: the online API does not provide localized city names in all languages. as a result I haven't added it
<nik90> kalikiana_: yeah its fine..it just spits a console error when one deletes the listitem
<nik90> kalikiana_: I reported it at UITK
<kalikiana_> yeah I saw the bug. just pondering how urgent that is
 * kalikiana_ currently on a sprint with plenty new tasks :-P
<nik90> kalikiana_: btw I might propose a small MP for u1db-qt to add an easier way of testing u1db MPs :)
<nik90> using the export QML2 path option
<nik90> this way I dont need to install your MP everytime to test it
<nik90> kalikiana_: yup noticed the new bug reports from the sprint..excited!
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, about https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/reminders/+merge/203522
<WebbyIT> I'm not able to change reminders time
<kalikiana_> nik90: I tend to have miscellanous variables in my command history to make that work… I would be open to making that a little easier
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: did you read the description of the merge?
<kalikiana_> (and if you're one step closer to becoming a u1db-qt dev all the better *muhahaha*)
<nik90> kalikiana_: lol
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, yap, I had open the note before
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: hmm, ok. then its a bug.
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: please paste the output along with a description how to reproduce it at the merge and mark it as needs fixing
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, maybe I don't understand how modify it: I have a note, I open it, I set is as reminder, go back, go to reminder tab and then? Where I have to click to modify it?
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: ah... the clock icon at the right
 * WebbyIT going to hide in a corner crying lol
<mzanetti> :D
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, ops, it works :D
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: so maybe you should file a bug for the design :D
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: also, I'm not sure what should happen if you tap the title
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, ahahaha yeah, I think to press on reminder title, to expand it, but I not think to press the clock
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: so the thing is, a reminder is actually a standard note
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: so it probably would make sense to open the note when pressing on the title, and keep the time changes when pressing on the alarm clock
<mzanetti> additionally, providing a way to edit the timer in the edit note page
<mzanetti> I'll ask Dani on his opinion on that
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, yes, sounds good. BTW, you have to fix something for Jenkins in this branch!
<mzanetti> hmpf
<mzanetti> hmm. not sure what went wrong
<nik90> aquarius: suprisingly u1db: Invalid docID Abu%20Dhabi,54.36667,24.46667 is an invalid doc ID
<aquarius> bah, might not like the commas.
<kalikiana_> nik90: ^[a-zA-Z0-9.%_-]+$
<nik90> nevermind I got it to work
<aquarius> encodeuricomponent the whole lot
<aquarius> better, docid = (cityname + lat + long).replace(/[^A-Za-z0-9./g,'_') so it'll be "Abu_Dhabi_54.36667_24.46667" which is nice and readable in debug output :)
<nik90> aquarius: instead of the encode, I should use replace?
<aquarius> nik90, encodeuricomponent is easier, but your docids will be less clear in debug output (mine look like "Abu_Dhabi_54.36667_24.46667" and yours will look like "Abu%20Dhabi%2C54.3666%2C24.46667"). It is not a big deal :0
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: jenkins passed. seems it just had a bad day when it first tested this branch
<kalikiana_> +1000 on readable debug output
<WebbyIT> nice to hear
<WebbyIT> Someone has same issue of bug 1276711? I haven't it...
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276711 in Ubuntu Calculator App "contrast/optical illusions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276711
<ogra_> you probably take the wrong drugs then :)
<ogra_> (funny bugtitle)
<WebbyIT> lol
<Laney> hey
<Laney> We have a design which involves 'highlighting' when clicking on some elements
<Laney> is there a standard appearance for such a thing?
<ahayzen> Hi, who is best to talk to about the header component in the SDK?
<popey> ahayzen: do you have specific questions?
<ahayzen> popey, trying to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1239106
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1239106 in Ubuntu Music App "Empty tab header obscures the queue's close button" [Medium,Triaged]
<ahayzen> popey, although i think via a hacky route i have just solved it
<ahayzen> popey, basically i listen to the header movements and force it to be offscreen if the queue is visible...
<ahayzen> popey, but we call header.hide() upon showing the queue but for some reason certain chains of events cause it to be visible again, causing tht bug :/
<popey> ahayzen: brb, someone is borrowing my laptop
<ahayzen> popey, no worries
<ahayzen> popey, i may try and land my slightly hacky route so at least it is fixed for MWC
<WebbyIT> There is a way to modify a property of a dynamically created component?
<nik90> WebbyIT: you mean a loader?
<WebbyIT> nik90, I create a component with Qt.createComponent, in this component I create an object with component.createObject, this object as a proprerty. When I push this component on pagestack I want to modify the proprety of the objct
<WebbyIT> *object
<nik90> wow no idea
<WebbyIT> nik90, only way I found is to destory the component everytime I need to change it, but it uses too resources IMO
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, mhh, I'm working on change account after the login for reminders-app, but I'm not able to find a way to disconnet from actual account. Do you know if there is way?
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: just unset the token in NotesStore
<WebbyIT> wow, so simple! Thanks!
<ahayzen> popey, damn it solves 2 of the 3 use cases for causing tht bug :( so close lol
<popey> ahayzen: i just triggered it via playlists on #161
<popey> ahayzen: do you need more data or a video or something?
<ahayzen> popey, basically there are two different things happening.... one of the cases header.hide() doesn't move the header...and another is that it decides to move the header.y on its own (this is the one i fixed by listening)
<ahayzen> popey, i'm not sure, i think it is something in the SDK going wrong, but because the app is quite complex i haven't been able to create a small test app that causes the issue
 * popey waves his phone at an sdk person
<ahayzen> popey, do we know who is responsible for this component/someone with more insight to how it works - that could help me investigate further?
<ahayzen> popey, FYI this branch has some tweaks which solves some of the cases and extra debugging trying to figure out the others lp:~andrew-hayzen/+junk/music-app-header-fix
<popey> ahayzen: just spoke to tim, he asked if you could make a small reproducible code snippet and file a bug against ubuntu-ui-toolkit ?
<ahayzen> popey, i've tried before with no success :/ but i'll try again as i've got more knowledge of the issue now
 * ahayzen waves at tim
<popey> heh
 * ahayzen pokes tim with https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171
<ahayzen> popey, also on the desktop if the window loses and regains focus the header reappears, it is like we need a way of locking the header to be hidden
<kalikiana_> WebbyIT: PageStack.push(page,properties) does take properties
<ahayzen> popey, no luck as of yet creating an example :/, just going to shops brb
<dpm> mzanetti, it seems that that bug whereby on editing a note the cursor was offset has been fixed somewhere else :)
<aquarius> How can I programmatically find what's currently on my Launcher? dpm or mhall119, you might know this :)
<mzanetti> dpm: huh?
<mzanetti> its working now?
<dpm> yeah, just tested it. I wanted to show it to Zoltan, and I've just realised it works now
<mhall119> aquarius: I think it's stored in dconf
<mzanetti> aquarius: on the phone?
<mhall119> aquarius: pinned ones anyway
<mhall119> running ones you might need to query something like BAMF
<aquarius> mzanetti, well, I am assuming that right now I can't do this on the phone because app confinement will prevent me from doing it.
<dpm> aquarius, no idea, I've just forwarded the question to Mike sitting next to me :)
<aquarius> mhall119, ah, cool, dconf sounds OK. Is it exposed at a higher level? I can't find anything in libunity which looks at it.
<mzanetti> yeah, its in dconf for unity7
<mzanetti> for unity8 it's in accounts-service
<mzanetti> gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.Accounts --object-path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 --method org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Get com.canonical.unity.AccountsService launcher-items
<mhall119> aquarius: I doubt it
<mhall119> it's not exactly something we've had a want or need to promote the use of
<aquarius> mzanetti, ah, nice. That'd be useful if app confinement would let me call it. Looks like I'll hit dconf for now and then talk about how to do this from a confined app later. :)
<aquarius> mhall119, yeah, understandable, I suppose :)
<aquarius> hm, interacting with desktop features, which means that I get to write a gtk app, since I can't do C++ :(
<kalikiana_> you can do QML on the desktop :-]
<aquarius> kalikiana_, sure, but I can't, for example, resolve the URL "application://nautilus.desktop" into the contents of the corresponding desktop file from QML. I'd need to write proper Qt for that, which means C++.
<kalikiana_> aquarius: what do you do with those contents?
<aquarius> kalikiana_, I want to get a list of all the apps pinned to my launcher, and look them up to get the name, icon, and package name for each app
<aquarius> without writing any C++.
<aquarius> That, I think, means a python+gtk app.
<kalikiana_> hmm I think there was api for that, trying to recall
<aquarius> really? do tell!
<aquarius> if there is some I'd love to use it and write an SDK app
<kalikiana_> I don't find it, maybe it was just a branch that wasn't ready - but there were qml bindings for it
<kalikiana_> I'd say write a short email and somebody surely would remember it
<aquarius> kalikiana_, qml bindings for all that? gsettings and desktop file lookup and icon theme lookup?
<kalikiana_> bindings for gsettings exist, as does image://theme/ICONNAME
<kalikiana_> so the thing missing here is getting launchers from the shell
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, mhh, I have some problems with change account. So, I modify the token, EvernoteConnection::setToken emits a signal, tokenChanged(), and NotesStore::refreshNotes is evoked, but in the ListView there are old notes, so when I change account I have all notes, both  from old and new account.  I don't understand how to modify code to remove old notes...
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: hmm... right... let me look at the code for a minute
<balloons> ping nik90
<nik90> balloons: pong
<balloons> nik90: how's alarm tests going?
<balloons> nik90: do you think it's going to require you to have a look, or ?
<nik90> balloons: the tests *definitely* require a look since the UI changed quite a bit
<nik90> balloons: I was busy with u1db stuff today
<balloons> nik90: I was going to ask if you think someone else can make the changes or not.
<nik90> balloons: I will have a look at it tomorrow since I need to first install the latest EDS packages first
<nik90> balloons: that is also possible
<nik90> renato: ping
<renato> nik90, pong
<nik90> balloons: do you mind if I have a go at it tomorrow
<nik90> renato: the latest qtorganizer5-eds package is only updated on trusty. anyway to push it to the core apps PPA for 13.10 and earlier?
<nik90> renato: or should I go about manually installing the .deb file on my 13.10?
<balloons> nik90: not at all.. I was just checking :-) You are probably the correct person to have at it
 * balloons excitied about it landing
<renato> nik90, I am not sure, maybe popey nows about that
<nik90> balloons: awesome :-)
<nik90> renato: alrite I will check with him
<nik90> popey: ^^
<nik90> balloons: one question..
<nik90> balloons: so the alarm tests, do I assert them by checking with EDS or just check with alarm manager if adding an alarm worked?
<nik90> balloons: also it takes few seconds for the alarm to be saved. Would wait_single_select() be alright for that?
<popey> nik90: upgrade to 14.04 ☻
<nik90> popey: hehe
<nik90> popey: but are the jenkins machines running 14.04? since the autopilot tests require them as well :)
<popey> ap tests are run on 14.04
<nik90> popey: but should I seriously upgrade to 14.04 though? since there are so many new contributors who made their bug patches from 12.04-13.10
<popey> up to you. 13.10 is supported, and sure, we can look at putting things in PPAs of they're not going to get backported formally
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/clear-on-logout/+merge/205043
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, thanks, I test it now
<nik90> popey: hmm okay. I think I will stay in 13.10 for a bit more time. On checking the core apps ppa, I noticed that an older version of EDS is already there in the PPA. So I assume that adding the newer build shouldn't be difficult. Does dpm usually do the package push into the PPA? It would be nice if this can be done.
<nik90> popey: its not urgent, since I will just manually install the package for now.
<nik90> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily?field.series_filter=saucy
<popey> dpm: i think that package is manually pushed by anyone with access
<dpm> nik90, I push some external dependency packages when we need them to the PPA every now and then, but I don't know much about how backportable the EDS plugin is
<dpm> I'll ask renato
<nik90> dpm: thnx
<dpm> renato, if we wanted to copy or backport the latest EDS plugin package to 13.10, is there a PPA that we could get the EDS plugin from?
<nik90> dpm: renato asked me to ask popey :)
<dpm> nik90, we'll all have a chat when we've finished this meeting, we happen to be in the same room now
<dpm> :)
<dpm> sorry for the ping-ponging
<nik90> dpm: ok
<aquarius> gnaaaah. How do I get the actual icon for Nautilus, given only its name (system-file-manager)? Gtk.IconTheme().choose_icon("system-file-manager") doesn't find it, but clearly it's findable otherwise Unity wouldn't be able to display it either :(
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: does it work?
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, mhh, I'm not sure, it seems not, but I don't want to have done a wrong implementation
<mzanetti> hmm... you just need to call EvernoteConnection.token = "";
<mzanetti> the rest should happen automagically
<aquarius> ahaha! I need the *default* icon theme. How very unclear. :)
<kalikiana_> aquarius: why do you use such low-level apin instead of ie Gtk.Image?
<aquarius> kalikiana_, because I have a list of desktop files, which I use Gio.DesktopAppInfo to read, and that gives me only icon names; I want to get the data for those icon names. That means looking them up in the theme, I think
<kalikiana_> aquarius: what data is that other than displaying them?
<aquarius> kalikiana_, getting the data from them and bundling that up into an HTTP POST.
<kalikiana_> oh
<kalikiana_> that makes sense then. you'll need to serialize the pixbuf
 * kalikiana_ should've known aquarius would not do anything boring normal :-]
<aquarius> ya. :)
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, my error, works as expected! Now I have only to find a way to save favourite account...
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: right... let me see
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: I'd say you create a Settings class, just like the CameraHelper and set that into the context in main.cpp. same as cameraHelper
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: in the Settings class use QSettings
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, right, I look at your code and try to implement it, thanks :-)
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: here's an example: https://github.com/mzanetti/shine/blob/master/apps/ubuntu/keystore.cpp
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: actually the KeyStore class here does *exactly* what you want: https://github.com/mzanetti/shine/tree/master/apps/ubuntu
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, wow, thanks \o/
<dpm> mzanetti, still around?
<mzanetti> dpm: sort of, yeah
<dpm> mzanetti, quick question: can we create a new click package and upload it to the store, or after the account plugin merges do we need to land a new account plugin in the image first?
<dpm> for Reminders, that is
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah. I'd say we need to drop the other plugin from the image and seed this one
<mzanetti> but I'm not exactly sure what needs to be done
<mzanetti> I think sergio set that up
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, we'll get a landing slot for the account plugin first and then we'll upload a new .click to the store after the plugin has landed in the image
<dpm> thanks!
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, mmh, after a fight with C++ and CMake I add all files to save credentials: I save account userName, but I don't know how to do the login with accountservice. I red the documentation and some codes, but I don't understand what use, if username is ok or if I have to save another credential...
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: you need to get to the Account you need and call authenticate() on it.
<mzanetti> that will return you the new token which you then set to EvernoteConnection.token and store to the config
<mzanetti> brb
<WebbyIT> ok, I look at the code
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-06
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, at the end \o/ https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/multiple-accounts/+merge/205066
<WebbyIT> Hope it works as expected and code isn't to bad, I'm a bit tired at this hour :-P
<WebbyIT> Good night to all o/
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Busby Babes Day! :-)
<nik90> WebbyIT: when you got can you quickly check https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/transition-worldclock-u1db/+merge/204967
<nik90> WebbyIT: I just need you to check the autopilot code and test on your desktop if things work as expected
<Laney> who maintains http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/list-items ?
<Laney> "Implement list items using the API" is dead
<ybon> popey: when you're around, are you able to install OSMTouch from the latest code to test https://bugs.launchpad.net/osmtouch/+bug/1276986 for me?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276986 in OSMTouch "StateSaver doesn't work on mobile" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ybon> it's a blocker for releasing a 0.1.2 version, and I wonder if it's not just me, given that StateSaver works with the 0.1.1 version, and also when I just run the app from QtCreator
<ybon> it also works on desktop
<ybon> atm, it "just" don't work with latest code when installed on the device from QtCreator
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: hey ya
<mzanetti> reviewed your branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/multiple-accounts/+merge/205066/comments/479604
<WebbyIT> hi mzanetti, thanks for the review :-)
<WebbyIT> nik90, I have an error: paste.ubuntu.com/6884667
<nik90> WebbyIT: but I did not change the stopwatch test or code
<WebbyIT> nik90, I know, it's strange, I try to run them again
<nik90> WebbyIT: yes, it could be a random failure, or perhaps your locale is different?
<WebbyIT> nik90, no, I have en on computer
<nik90> WebbyIT: ah okay
<WebbyIT> nik90, mhh, same error. I'll try to investigate on it. If I don't find nothing I'll approve your branch, because is not related, and fill a new bug
<nik90> WebbyIT: I will run the test on my end as well
<ybon> I've this kind of error when running OSMTouch, does that can be linked to StateSaver not working: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:715) ?
<daker> ybon: it's not an error
<ybon> ah, good to know (as it starts with "Error") :)
<daker> ybon: if i remember correctly http://lttng.org/ is use to mesure apps startup time
<ybon> I'm trying to understand why StateSaver doesn't work with my app installed from QtCreator on the device, while it does work when running on the device from QtCreator
<ybon> ok, thanks :)
<om26er> davmor2, hey
<davmor2> om26er: hey dude :)
<om26er> davmor2, received your email, I am now working full time today, will attend 2 upcoming meetings. I am currently testing maguro, and then will test mako after that
<om26er> s/now/not
<davmor2> om26er: awesome if you need anything confirming give me a ping, and I'll make a start on the qt stuff thanks for the update
<om26er> davmor2, i was in the daily standup 'landing task force'
<om26er> davmor2, sure
<nik90> WebbyIT: the tests pass on my end
<nik90> WebbyIT: I ran it a couple of times
<ahayzen> elopio, ping
<elopio> ahayzen: pong.
<ahayzen> elopio, could u explain wht u mean by 'I still think that this is missing qmltests, as the autopilot tests for the emulator shouldn't be the place where problems with the animations and properties are failing.'
<WebbyIT> nik90, I test it on 13.04, bah, probabily a misconfiguration on my pc...
<WebbyIT> *14.04
<nik90> WebbyIT: really weird
<nik90> WebbyIT: since jenkins also runnign 14.04 doesnt get your error
<WebbyIT> nik90, I approved your MR
<nik90> thnx
<WebbyIT> What is the best book to study QT5?
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/multiple-accounts/+merge/205066/comments/479763
<ybon> is there an equivalent of "git bisect" in bazaar?
<ybon> ah http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/plugins/en/bisect-plugin.html :)
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: cool, thanks!
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: will re-review in a bit
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, good, thanks to you :-)
<mzanetti> ybon: heh, tried this once... had somewhat limited success, but it was mostly working
<ybon> ok, thanks for the feedback :)
 * ybon a little bit git-addict :s
<WebbyIT> boiko, dpm, popey hey guys :-) What do you think about bug #1276711 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276711 in Ubuntu Calculator App "contrast/optical illusions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276711
<aquarius> beuno, ping? who runs apps.ubuntu.com?
<aquarius> mhall119, you might know that...
<mhall119> aquarius: your former team I think
<sarnold> argh! my eyes are going nuts looking at that contrast.png
<aquarius> mhall119, that's what I thought, hence pinging beuno :)
<aquarius> mhall119, simple question: given the name of a package (say, chromium-browser), can I construct a link which will end up on its apps.ubuntu.com page?
<beuno> aquarius, maybe, maybe
<aquarius> beuno, see question to mhall119 :)
<beuno> aquarius, so apps.u.c is for deb packages only, yes?
<WebbyIT> sarnold, yes, me too, but calc is betther than that, I think...
<mhall119> aquarius: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/<app-package-name>/
<aquarius> beuno, yep. This is, currently, about desktop packages only, not click packages for phone
<mhall119> not all packages will be listedon apps.u.c though
<beuno> k
<aquarius> mhall119, can I guarantee that anything which is pinnable to the launcher and installed through the software centre and from the Ubuntu archives will be at /cat/applications/<package> ?
<beuno> aquarius, not sure, the source for that should be open
<beuno> let me check
<mhall119> aquarius: with reasonable confidence, I would think so
<aquarius> mhall119, cool. (I don't mind if occasionally it breaks)
<mhall119> IIRC, it uses the same data as software-center does
<beuno> the code will tell us
<beuno> one sec
<beuno> aquarius, it may be the source name instead of the binary name
<beuno> which may not matter if it's a 1-1 in your app
<aquarius> beuno, is one to one for pinnable applications, pretty much, I think
<aquarius> beuno, mhall119, thank you!
<mhall119> np
<beuno> aquarius, code is here, btw: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-webcatalog
<popey> WebbyIT: thats not the calculator app..
<popey> WebbyIT: is that sample code that someone built and tested out?
<WebbyIT> popey, don't know, IMO is only a screen to evidence the effect, I don't think some one fills bug for wrong app...
<WebbyIT> ...mhh, well, probabily you're right, I mark it as invalid
<WebbyIT> popey, do you have time to do calculator app meeting? I think Mihir is nearby...
<popey> WebbyIT: hey
<popey> Mihir: about?
<Mihir> popey: joining
<elopio> oSoMoN, alex-abreu: I have a couple of branches for review:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/webbrowser-app/test_add_bookmark/+merge/205080
<elopio> that one, and it's prerequisite.
<alex-abreu> got it
<elopio> thanks.
<qtros> Someone from SDK team please take a look at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1275877
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1275877 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Two pages in one Tabs - toolbar issue" [Undecided,New]
<samer> Mihir: hey! :D
<samer> I replied to comment, does my patch look okay?
<Mihir> samer: hey
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-07
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Wave All Your Fingers At Your Neighbours Day! :-D
<aquarius> does Nautilus in 13.10 deliberately not execute Python scripts by clicking any more? I've marked a script as executable, but I can't find a way of making a Python file such that Nautilus will run it when clicked, rather than opening in my editor. This used to work (you got the annoying 'do you want to run this or edit it?' dialog) but now it doesn't and you can only edit... unless I'm doing something weird?
<WebbyIT> aquarius, File -> Preference -> Behavior "Executable text files" choose Ask each time
<dpm> mzanetti, o/
<mzanetti> hi
<dpm> hey
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm testing Reminders trunk, and I'm having some trouble getting the notes content, have you seen something like that as well?
<mzanetti> no
<dpm> mzanetti, it loads the list of my notes, but when I click on a note it won't download the content. Here's what I see on the terminal http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6891520/
<dpm> on a N4
<dpm> the automatic login if there is a single account works great, though!
<mzanetti> huh... interesting
<dpm> that's using this click package: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.1.latest_armhf.click
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> I wonder how that broke
<dpm> and the accounts plugin package from https://launchpad.net/~dpm/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=trusty
<mzanetti> uh... found the issue
<mzanetti> dafuq
<mzanetti> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-fetching-notes/+merge/205372
<mzanetti> meh... I know what happened :D
<mzanetti> I just removed the ! before pushing to do the negative test... apparently I committed that
 * dpm hugs mzanetti :)
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, I'll test that one straight away
<mzanetti> kk
<mzanetti> dpm: so are we ok with the reminders state for mwc? or something that needs to happen before that?
<dpm> mzanetti, I wanted to talk a bit about it during the meeting the other day, but I was away for a bit and I didn't manage. So I was thinking:
<dpm> 1) Getting the app to be rock solid. It works very well for me so far, but it'd be good to do some more testing and polish it if there are any bugs that needs fixing
<dpm> 2) Getting the accounts login changes done with the trusted helper (it seems mardy is working on this) and the initial screen prompting to create an account and using the trusted helper if there isn't any
<dpm> 3) We're talking to Dani to give us some tablet designs. We probably won't manage to do a full tablet design, but it'd be good to have a couple of views that expand to tablet mode if possible. But let's talk about it next week, or as soon as we get the designs
<dpm> mzanetti, that's what I was thinking, does it make sense to you. I also talked to Lucas Romero, who's interested in doing visual designs, but I don't think visuals are that important as long as the app works and the wireframes are implemented
<mzanetti> dpm: 1) can you do a call for people to test it? I'm not using evernote so it won't get much real life testing from me
<dpm> ack
<mzanetti> dpm: 2) yeah, mardy has started on that. shouldn't be much to finish it off
<dpm> rather than ack, yes
<dpm> ok
<mzanetti> dpm: 3) ok. let me know when you have some designs... should be fairly easy to implement as there isn't any logic in our qml files
<dpm> awesome
<dpm> hm, I wonder why Jenkins is not running on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-fetching-notes/+merge/205372
<mzanetti> dpm: seems it is, no?
<dpm> I don't see it
<dpm> asking on -ci-eng
<dpm> mzanetti, it seems adding images via the content hub is not working right now. It definitely was last week (I don't know the revision, though), and I think the app has had no changes in that area lately, so perhaps it's something that's changed in the platform? bug 1277557
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1277557 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Adding images with the content hub does not work" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277557
<kazak1377> Hello everybody. I need help to integrate my player into volume menu. (player wrote in qt5)
<kazak1377> Or just create an tray icon.
<kazak1377> Cause QTrayIcon broke in unity(((
<nik90> gatox: hey, I was told by elopio that you are the developer of Ninja IDE. I just started using Ninja IDE since yesterday after being recommended by him and it made my python life so much easier. Thanks a lot!
<gatox> nik90, awesome!!! thanks :D
 * elopio collects comission.
<elopio> gatox: I want a shirt :)
<nik90> lol
<gatox> elopio, jeje next sprint you are going to get one! :P
<elopio> \o/
<nik90> elopio: In for index, day_element in enumerate(daylist):
<nik90>     if(day_element.text == day):
<nik90>         day_index = index
<nik90>         break
<nik90> does index and day_element both get incremented at every loop?
<gatox> yes
<nik90> also shouldn't the if loop be daylist[0].text == day
<nik90> gatox: thnx
<gatox> nik90, and no to the second question
<nik90> gatox: hmm..daylist is an array and I am trying to compare if the daylist[index] is equal to the day. Or does day_element get assigned to daylist[index]?
<gatox> nik90, day_element gets assigned with daylist[index] in each iteration
<nik90> gatox: ah okay. now I understand
<dpm> balloons, for the reminders app: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-fetching-notes/+merge/205372
<gatox> nik90, also, you can do:  day_index = daylist.index(day) (and avoid the for and the if)
<nik90> gatox: ooh that's a one liner..awesome!
<elopio> oh, that's cool.
<nik90> elopio, gatox: hmm I get an error that ValueError: 'Saturday' is not in list
<nik90> despite it working before with the for loop
<elopio> gatox: but how do you tell the index to use the text property for the check?
<gatox> ah sorry.... i thought it was a list of strings
<gatox> elopio, well if the comparison is always by text..... you could implement the __eq__ method in that object... i don't know what that object is
<elopio> gatox: it's an autopilot introspection element.
<nik90> no no let's not go too deep into python with __eq__ .. I have no idea how that works nor am I comfortable :P
<elopio> yeah, I wouldn't recommend it in this case :)
<balloons> dpm: the quick fix regardless is to push the version to be higher than your manual upload, make sense?
<nik90> elopio: one more question
<nik90> In day_element = self.wait_select_single(
<nik90>         toolkit_emulators.CheckBox, objectName='repeatDaysSwitch{}'.format(index))
<nik90> is there a difference between toolkit_emulators.CheckBox and just CheckBox?
<elopio> nik90: next(day_element for day_element in daylist if day_element.text == day)
<elopio> there's your one liner :)
<balloons> dpm: do note though, that you will replace what's in the ppa with the merge
<elopio> but I prefer the for.
<dpm> balloons, it shouldn't be difficult, would you recommend us to do that rather than waiting for a proper fix? I don't mind replacing what's in the PPA, that's fine
<nik90> elopio: I will stick with the for now
<elopio> nik90: no, autopilot has emulators.CheckBox in a cache so it will return the same object.
<elopio> but it's clearer with emulators.CheckBox
<elopio> then you know where the new methods come from.
<nik90> ok
<elopio> nik90: I forgot to mention that you should raise an exception if you don't find the day on the list.
<nik90> elopio: hmm how do I do that?
<nik90> elopio: also will the toolkit_emulators thing work for other stuff like Button, MultiValue, Label etc etc?
<elopio> elopio:
<elopio> for index, day_element in enumerate(daylist):
<elopio>     if(day_element.text == day):
<elopio>         day_index = index
<elopio>         break
<elopio> else:
<elopio>      raise ClockEmulatorException('Unknown day: {}'.format(day))
<elopio> nik90: it will execute the else statement if the for ends normally, without finding a break.
<elopio> nik90: we don't have emulators for Button, MultiValue or Label, so calling toolkit_emulators.Button will fail.
<elopio> when there's no emulator, you need to pass 'Button'
<nik90> elopio: ah okay makes sense.
<nik90> elopio: I need to first import the ClockEmulatorException class from your branch
<nik90> for the exception
<elopio> nik90: you could raise any exception, like ValueError. But I prefer when we throw our own exceptions. It could make easier an hypothetical handling of that exception
<nik90> elopio: yeah yeah I agree. I will just copy paste that code from your MP
<nik90> elopio: addressed all your comments in the MP :-)
<dpm> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/content-exchange-permission/+merge/205420
<mzanetti> dpm: hey, could we have your opinion on the very last point here? https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/multiple-accounts/+merge/205066/comments/479604
<dpm> mzanetti, on it
<mzanetti> dpm: thanks for this: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/content-exchange-permission/+merge/205420
<mzanetti> totally missed that
<dpm> np :)
<dpm> balloons, can you retrigger Jenkins for https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/content-exchange-permission/+merge/205420 ? The prerequisite branch has been now merged
<dpm> balloons, and approve the branch along the way?
<balloons> dpm, I already sent it along again
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-08
<m-b-o> does anybody know, how to detect if a Sheet is displayed or not?
<WebbyIT> dpm, sorry, I don't understand your comment here. mzanetti and I are speaking about a button to choose with wich account do the login in reminder app, why it be should part of Online Accounts? After a login with an account, user maybe wants to switch  account, and IMO is non-sense to go to online account to change actual user....
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/multiple-accounts/+merge/205066/comments/480650
<WebbyIT> and dpm is not online :/ lol, I need more coffee on morning
<nik90> WebbyIT: don't you use the autofill nick feature?
<WebbyIT> nik90, normally yes, but "dpm" is so short that I write it
<mivoligo> hi
<mivoligo> nik90: around?
<nik90> mivoligo: hey
<mivoligo> nik90: hey! just submitted my branch for a review
<nik90> mivoligo: oh. will take a look
<mivoligo> nik90: but I noticed changed in the trunk since the moment I started working on that and I didn't pull from it, so might be some problems
<nik90> mivoligo: were you able to also fix the issue where the hours wouldn't increment when minutes goes past 59?
<nik90> mivoligo: that you mentioned in your g+ post?
<mivoligo> nik90: yes
<nik90> mivoligo: the only commit in trunk (that might affect your MP) is the one of mine where I fixed the overflowing alarm label text in the alarm page.
<mivoligo> nik90: but I had to remove previous code for that and write a new based on it
<nik90> mivoligo: dont' worry if there are any code conflicts. I will help you fix them
<nik90> mivoligo: I will review the code over the weekend and leave my comments in the MP. does that sound good
<mivoligo> nik90: also I fixed #1274077
<mivoligo> bug #1274077
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1274077 in Ubuntu Clock App "Add alarm page should switch between AM/PM hour mode automatically when going past 12 hour mark" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274077
<mivoligo> nik90: yes, sure, take your time :)
<nik90> mivoligo: yup I saw that in the MP. Impressive that you fixed 4 bug in the clock app 1.6 milestone!
<nik90> mivoligo: thnx
<mivoligo> nik90: I'll put a new video on G+ to get some +1 :P
<nik90> mivoligo: hehe :P
<mivoligo> nik90: BTW I've noticed a bug in the alarms list
<nik90> mivoligo: what is the bug?
<mivoligo> nik90: the “next alarm” is actually not really the next but just first in the list
<nik90> mivoligo: actually I learnt from the SDK developer that the Alarms API automatically tries to return results in the order of execution. So the first alarm on the list will be the next closest active alarm
<mivoligo> nik90: ah, OK then
<nik90> mivoligo: the "next alarm" function was written a long time ago. i need to revisit that and improve it.
<nik90> mivoligo: I am just a little busy these past few days writing autopilot tests for the alarms feature to get these bug fixes all landed on the phone for the upcoming MWC at Barcelona
<nik90> mivoligo: so your bug fixes are coming at the best possible time :-)
<mivoligo> :D
<mivoligo> nik90: are you going to Barcelona?
<nik90> mivoligo: no no ...I am not going... I am busy with University :)
<nik90> mivoligo: but dpm and other canonical employees will be there showcasing the apps
<mivoligo> nik90: who's dpm?
<nik90> mivoligo: david planella from the canonical community team
 * mivoligo need to be more often on IRC
<nik90> lol
<nik90> I think I have lingered on IRC too long that I know their nick names more than their real names :P
<mivoligo> nik90: so tell me who is responsible for SDK on 12.04 :P
<nik90> mivoligo: I think that would be bzoltan
<mivoligo> :)
<nik90> mivoligo: haven't your SDK 12.04 issues been fixed yet?
<mivoligo> nik90: no, still the old stuff
<nik90> mivoligo: damn! I will talk to bzoltan and popey on monday to find out about this.
<mivoligo> nik90: thanks
<mivoligo> nik90: for the reference: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa/+build/5564812
<mivoligo> “Missing build dependencies: libthumbnailer-dev”
<nik90> yup was on that page just now
<nik90> seems like they only build properly on 13.10 and 14.04
<mivoligo> nik90: I even installed 14.04 on my old laptop but it's to sloooow to develop on it, useful just for testing
<nik90> mivoligo: you mean on a VM? or an actual install?
<mivoligo> nik90: actual install
<nik90> mivoligo: why is it slow?
<mivoligo> nik90: don't know, it was faster on 12.04
<nik90> mivoligo: are you running unity 2D on 12.04?
<mivoligo> nik90: no
<nik90> mivoligo: hmm okay..that's really weird..because my experience on 13.10 has been very postive where unity has improved a lot since 12.04. I would expect it to improve further on 14.04.
<mivoligo> nik90: actually my daughter has 13.10 and it feels faster than 14.04
<nik90> ah
<mivoligo> nik90: oh, one more thing I've changed is the default time shown when creating new alarm as I mentioned on G+. I hope it'd be OK with the design team?
<nik90> mivoligo: I will need to check with Lucas, Andrea and Alan about this.
<mivoligo> nik90: ok
<mivoligo> nik90: I will not bother you any more today/tonight ;) Have a great one!
<nik90> mivoligo: you too .. gud nite
<[Ethos]> Good Day!
<mhall119> nik90: everyone in canonical tends to know our co-workers more by their IRC nick than real name
<mhall119> all week at our sprint,nobody called popey "Alan"
<nik90> mhall119: yup it seems a little strange calling them by their nick..but I guess you get so used to it
<popey> fun fact.. before I was known as popey, before I even had the popey.com domain, some people used to call me "popey dot com"
<popey> which is why I registered the domain
<nik90> mhall119: I think it also depends if your nick is pronounceable...because I guess no one called you mhall
<nik90> popey: nice trivia
<mhall119> nik90: only some people, but yea, if your nick can be said as a name it works better
<popey> nik90: when you were mentioned at ths sprint it was maybe 33% nik90, 33% Nekhelesh, and 33% "the clock guy"
<nik90> popey: lol
 * nik90 is amused at "the clock guy"
<WebbyIT> lol :D
<mhall119> "nik90" and "nekhelesh" are equally hard to pronounce for enclish speakers
<popey> well, it's a common thing really, Agostino Russo was always known as "the wubi guy"
<popey> pffft
<popey> https://secure.flickr.com/photos/26705667@N06/2525601685/
<popey> see
<WebbyIT> not bad, there may be the worst nicknames
<nik90> mhall119: yup "Nekhelesh" is indeed hard..which is why I always ask people here (in the netherlands) to call me nik instead...makes their life so much easier
<popey> that gallery is good
<popey> haha, found one of me https://secure.flickr.com/photos/26705667@N06/2527001867/in/photostream/
<nik90> ah, the good old physical UDS events..
<nik90> lol look at popey's expression...I think he is whistling :P
<WebbyIT> did you have some sticker, popey? https://secure.flickr.com/photos/26705667@N06/2502102042/in/photostream/
<nik90> Check this one of jono https://secure.flickr.com/photos/26705667@N06/2501257671/in/photostream/
<popey> https://secure.flickr.com/photos/26705667@N06/2502102042/ me being evil at jonos laptop
<popey> heh, not my laptop
<WebbyIT> ah, ok, so Jono <3 stickers :P
<popey> https://secure.flickr.com/photos/26705667@N06/2502161684/
<popey> that was us trying to fix jonos laptop
<popey> he had the audacity to press the "Dell Smart Media" button which overwrote grub, instantly, with no confirmation
<popey> it was like an instant "Screw my laptop" button
<WebbyIT> I always dreamed of a self-destruct button
<WebbyIT> Can be useful
<popey> useful to prevent jono giving a presentation about vegetables
<nik90> popey: ooh I have that destruct button on my older dell inspiron 1525 laptop :P
<popey> ☻
<popey> right, time for bed, jet lag is with me.. nn
<nik90> gud nite popey
<WebbyIT> o/
<mivoligo> clock video online: https://plus.google.com/101489925843882654647/posts/Dy7e3PYytUU
<[Ethos]> how can I create an app on gnome
<[Ethos]> what language do I need to learn?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-09
<IJustWannaCode> hello all
<IJustWannaCode> I am new too the Ubuntu development world, and I've found this, hopfully helpful resource, to help me develop applications for Ubuntu.
<IJustWannaCode> I've read the developer website and they use QML for native apps. They mention it is like javascript. They give some examples, but is there a great book, video, etc for me to learn from?
<bzoltan> nik90:  why to wait for tomorrow :)
<bzoltan> mivoligo: I see you realized the thumbnailer issue ... it is a known problem since the thumbnailer was introduced as build dependency ... I will check around if I could remove it
<nik90> bzoltan: I thought you were off for the weekend :)
<nik90> bzoltan: thnx for checking on it
<bzoltan> nok90: I am off from working :) but weekend is hobby time ... I do some hobby work with sync tools ... so I am online
<bzoltan> nik90, mivoligo: actually the libthumbnailer is just the top of the iceberg ... there are several other issues there. Simple the UITK development focus was Saucy and Trusty... also there are several qt5 packages what are not backported to Precise
<nik90> bzoltan: oh
<nik90> bzoltan: can we expect 14.04 to be supported better in the future? I expect lot of developers to stick a release rather than upgrade every 6 months.
<nik90> bzoltan: I understand it can get difficult with major transistions like qt 5.0 to qt 5.2 etc
<bzoltan> nik90:  one big question of the last week was that how far should we go with supporting 12.04 with the phablet development. Week by week it gets harder and harder ... and soon we are at the point that the SDK PPA holds the backported Trusty
<bzoltan> nok90:  The LTS and the last stable release must be and will be properly supported...
<nik90> ogra_ or popey: I got a small design question to ask about alarms. When you create a new alarm, would you expect the hands to point at the current time or rather at 00:00 ?
<nik90> ogra_: I am including you as well, since in the past, you have taken the time to chime in sometimes :-)
<nik90> I personally would have the hands point at 00:00 since I always create an alarm before I sleep to ring in the morning.
<nik90> anybody else in this room is also free to share their opinions :)
<WebbyIT> nik90, I prefer actual time :-)
<nik90> WebbyIT: so if you press the create alarm button, you expect it to indicate 17:54 instead of 00:00?
<ahayzen> nik90, my android phone takes the current time
<WebbyIT> nik90, yap
<WebbyIT> Cyano 11 indicates 00:00
<nik90> ahayzen: as WebbyIT said the CyanogenMod clock app shows 00:00.
<nik90> ahayzen: but what is your personal preference?
<ahayzen> nik90, i'm on a Sony Xperia so not stock android
<ahayzen> nik90, hmm it is difficult choice either is probably fine, setting it to the current time i guess is more useful if u are using the alarm as a timer...but u already have a timer so maybe setting to 00:00 is best?
<ahayzen> nik90, maybe something to ask the design clinic
<nik90> ahayzen, WebbyIT: Do you happen to know if there is a design clinic this week?
<WebbyIT> dunno, sorry
<nik90> I ask because I want these patches to land by the coming friday
<nik90> this way we will have plenty for time for the MWC to test the clock app thoroughly
<ahayzen> nik90, no i don't :/ i'd ask popey
<nik90> no worries, will do
<ahayzen> nik90, the calendar seems to suggest there is http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/
<nik90> ah awesome. I will send in an email nonetheless
<mivoligo> nik90: hi, should I really revert manifest.json if it is the same as it should be?
<nik90> mivoligo: oh, I didn't notice properly that it was the same
<nik90> mivoligo: I sort of assumed that it changed .. sry
<mivoligo> nik90: is there any way to tell QtCreator to not modify that file in the future?
<nik90> mivoligo: but next time, it would better if you did "bzr revert -r revno manifest.json". The manifest.json is rather important for the execution of the clock app on the phone.
<nik90> mivoligo: it is a known bug that has been fixed upstream. Just waiting on the update to land.
<nik90> mivoligo: btw bzoltan updated me on the 12.04 SDK issue
<mivoligo> nik90: I do revert it every time
<nik90> bzoltan> mivoligo: I see you realized the thumbnailer issue ... it is a known problem since the thumbnailer was introduced as build dependency ... I will check around if I could remove it
<nik90>  <bzoltan> nik90, mivoligo: actually the libthumbnailer is just the top of the iceberg ... there are several other issues there. Simple the UITK development focus was Saucy and Trusty... also there are several qt5 packages what are not backported to Precise
<nik90> bzoltan> nik90: one big question of the last week was that how far should we go with supporting 12.04 with the phablet development. Week by week it gets harder and harder ... and soon we are at the point that the SDK PPA holds the backported Trusty
<nik90> mivoligo: oh it might result in precise not being updated with the latest SDK packages since backporting Qt is not that easy. sry :(
<WebbyIT> nik90, tomorrow I'll ping balloons for autopilot :/
<nik90> s/oh/so
<mivoligo> nik90: I'll move to 14.04 eventually
<nik90> WebbyIT: it may be my fault..
<nik90> WebbyIT: I have a lot to discuss with elopio and balloons about autopilot :)
<WebbyIT> nik90, ok, ping me if I can be helpful ;-)
<nik90> mivoligo: I am also a LTS kind of guy, so I am hoping that I can stay in 14.04 for as long as possible
<nik90> WebbyIT: will do
<mivoligo> BTW can I update 32bit version of 12.04 to 64bit of 14.04?
<nik90> mivoligo: I doubt it
<mivoligo> I've got separate /home partition, so what about the new install and leaving that partition? Or would there be some conflicts?
<nik90> I think that should be fine since only configuration data is stored by apps in the home folder
<nik90> looking through my home, I dont notice any x64 folder created by any app
<nik90> WebbyIT: the tests on my MP at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-autopilot-environment-cleanup/+merge/205503
<nik90> WebbyIT: can you merge that MP into your MP and let jenkins run the tests?
<nik90> WebbyIT: since your branch does nothing to cause the tests to fail
<WebbyIT> nik90, done
<nik90> WebbyIT: did you push it? I dont see the new commit yet
<WebbyIT> OMG BZR IS SO BUGGY
<nik90> why what happended
<nik90> s/happended/happened
<WebbyIT> Well, this is so strange: it's second time today that I push to this branch using bzr push, as usal
<WebbyIT> but bzr instead to push to /~rpadovani/ubuntu-clock-app/1203649 pushes to ~rpadovani/ubuntu-clock-app/1249630/
<WebbyIT> that is an anagram
<WebbyIT> and it's a old branch
<nik90> oh
<WebbyIT> it's funny, isn't it?
<nik90> lol
<nik90> I am always of that which is why I always try to keep my branch name unique...in your case 1249630 is unique as well..so weird
<nik90> Now we wait for the jenkins bot
<mivoligo> what is considered to be the smallest size of a clickable rectangle in units.gu?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-02
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut-work> dholbach: Good morning
<dholbach> hi sturmflut-work
<justCarakas> mzanetti: who was the designer again of machines vs machines ?
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach, hey :)
<mzanetti> justCarakas: mivoligo
<justCarakas> mzanetti: thx :) I found the last visual thing he hid :D
<mzanetti> justCarakas: what did you find?
<justCarakas> the ubuntu logo :)
<justCarakas> mzanetti: it was hidden in plain sight :p
<mzanetti> justCarakas: hmm... ok, I guess I don't know about it :D
<mzanetti> justCarakas: there's something else too :D
<justCarakas> its the third one I found :)
<justCarakas> I you are talking bout tux ?
<mzanetti> geez, I really need to look closer to those levels :D
<justCarakas> mzanetti:  or something else ? :p
<mzanetti> yeah
<justCarakas> I spoted tux on my nexus 4, and that wasn't easy :p
<justCarakas> I had a question about the avil tower btw mzanetti should it be possible for the bad guys sometimes not to be hit when they walk by it ?
<mzanetti> which tower?
<justCarakas> mzanetti: I especially notice it when I'm on x2, on x1 I pass the round but on x2 they all have just a tiny bit left
<justCarakas> the hammer smashing thing
<justCarakas> I also noticed that sometimes they wouldn't get hit what caused me to lose a leven :p
<justCarakas> level
<mzanetti> justCarakas: yeah, if the tower is not upgraded, it's range isn't big enough to catch them when they're in the corners
<mzanetti> which is on purpose
<justCarakas> hehe, you meany
<brendand> mzanetti, you know the volume indicator keeps appearing randomly?
<sturmflut-work> dholbach: The only comment I have about ubuntu-devices-help is that I was a bit confused as to why the filename extension for the markup files is ".html" and not ".markup"
<sturmflut-work> dholbach: But that's just minor details
<dholbach> sturmflut-work, let me add something to the HACKING doc
<dholbach> balloons, the beekeeping workshop - absolutely amazing!
<ogra_> there is an "r" missing
<dholbach> ogra_, no :)
<ogra_> :)
<dholbach> mhall119, do you know when/how we can update the html bits on the api website? iirc there was a fix which made it into trunk already, but didn't get on to the website yet
<rickspencer3> arg, can anyone remind me where the docs are for Ubuntu.Components.Extras?
<rickspencer3> I recall a very nice wiki page, but can't find it :/
<dpm> I'm not sure where they are, mhall119, do you perhaps know where the Ubuntu.Components.Extras live? They might we outside of d.u.c ^
<balloons> dholbach, excellent! I have my own fun this week. I have 111 trees to plant!
<dholbach> what?!
<dholbach> 111?
<dholbach> holy cow - what kind of trees do you have?
<dpm> are you trying to re-forest your state?
<dholbach> balloons for Florida!
<balloons> dpm, dholbach that's just the start, lol.. I have more to order but my wife told me to get these planted first, hehe. These are all native trees, so :-)
<dholbach> yeah, starting with the 111 might be a good start already :-P
<balloons> I also wanted to order some orchard non-native stuff so they'll be next; apples, pears, figs, that sort of thing.
<dholbach> woah, nice :)
<dholbach> sounds like you could do with a beehive too :)
<balloons> dholbach, indeed I could! Going to have lots of blossoms soon enough
<dholbach> beautiful :)
<balloons> I'll have to tap your new foud knowledge for that
<dholbach> take some pictures of your 111 trees! :)
<bzoltan> https://www.adjust.com/assets/downloads/the-undead-app-store.pdf
<dpm> balloons, is this MP still needed? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/sudoku-app/autopilot-workaround_dialog/+merge/246255
<balloons> I don't think elopio is going to get around to finishing that
<rickspencer3> nik90, PageWithBottomEdge is not quite working for me, for some reason I seem to recall you wrote this component, right?
<ahayzen> Hey, does anyone know how to use pt for font size in a Label, i've tried using font.pointSize: but that doesn't seem to have any affect?
<josharenson> ahayzen: is there a reason you need points? I'm not sure its possible to use points, and even if you could, it would be highly discouraged. See the bottom of https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-12.04/qml/ui-toolkit/resolution-independence.html
<ahayzen> josharenson, we have a pt size from design ... its too large to use fontSize: "x-large" ... maybe i can ask them for a GU size instead
 * ahayzen would prefer GU as well :)
<josharenson> ahayzen: Thanks a good reason I suppose, even though its resolution dependent... I know there exist approximate conversions between font point and pixels....
<ahayzen> josharenson, yeah but you are right we should be using GU instead ... i'll see if i can get design to give me the size in GU or figure it out myself ;)
<josharenson> ahayzen: :-p good luck
<kalikiana> timp: are you still around? I have an API addition to i18n here, to allow for tagging of translations that will be localized by a library later https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/i18nctag/+merge/248260 and I also added it to https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1qDcfbu9aAj7uU9qzjXCOJn8zGexBnXwZCgO8pLDsO5M/edit#
<timp> kalikiana: yes I'm here
<timp> kalikiana: uhhm.. yeah I'll need to figure out the use cases for noop
<timp> kalikiana: since it is not immediately clear to me from the docs you added to the code, maybe the docs can be extended a bit?
<kalikiana> timp: so, the use case for Pete for instance is this: UserMetrics look somewhat like this: Metric { format: "Read %1 book"; emptyFormat: "No books today"; domain: "foobar" }
<kalikiana> the problem with the above is that nothing will pick up the strings as translatable
<kalikiana> so you would need to add something like i18n.tag("Read %1 book") to make things work
<kalikiana> even though that won't be translated right there
<kalikiana> timp: do you think it would make sense to add a proper QML example such as the above to the docs in the code?
<timp> kalikiana: why don't you use dtr() in that case?
<timp> hmm I'm not sure how to use singular/plural translations for 0/1/more
<kalikiana> timp: forget plural here, long story short, Metric can't use plurals because gettext doesn't support floating point numbers
<kalikiana> the %1 is just a number, and format is just gettext
<kalikiana> timp: why not dtr - because the translation must be done by UserMetrics, using the domain, NOT in the app itself
<timp> kalikiana: again, why not use dtr()?
<timp> my irc client is a bit weird. I sent a question, then you answered it, then I see my question appearing..
<timp> kalikiana: isn't that the whole reason for having dtr? So that translations can be part of libraries, not of the app itself?
<kalikiana> timp: UserMetrics uses dtr here
<kalikiana> in its implementation
<kalikiana> so it will do i18n.tr('foobar','Read %1 book'.arg(count))
<kalikiana> however
<kalikiana> the app itself must pass the original string
<timp> kalikiana: yes, I think a proper qml example in the docs may help:)
<timp> kalikiana: so UserMetric has some logic inside to decide between 0/singular/plural/.... depending on the string it gets, that's why you don't use dtr() directly
<kalikiana> timp: no it doesn't. it simply pass in a number as I showed above :-)
<kalikiana> there's no support for floating point numbers in gettext
<kalikiana> that's an issue beyond this particular API, though
<kalikiana> timp: more obvious example to reflect this "Ran %c miles" could be rendered as "Ran 0.5 miles" but gettext isn't aware of decimals
<kalikiana> sorry "Ran %f miles"
<kalikiana> timp: we might generally want a plural version of i18n.tag such as i18n.tag(singular, plural, count), I didn't add it here because there's no known use case for now
<kalikiana> and if no app uses it… it's hard to be sure it works
<kalikiana> maybe I should add it for completeness?
<timp> kalikiana: yeah probably. Since tr() can accept one or three (singular, plural, n) parameters, maybe tag should also
<kalikiana> true
<timp> kalikiana: still the use of tag() is not clear to me. I understand the problem that gettext doesn't support floats, but not how tag() solves that issue
<timp> kalikiana: probably a full code example helps with making it clear to me
<ahayzen> kalikiana, we had to change "<b>%1</b> " + i18n.tr("songs played today") to i18n.noop("Songs played today: <b>%1</b>") because we couldn't have the singluar case ... would your above solution allow us to have a singular case and plural case working with inforgraphics?
<kalikiana> timp, ahayzen: i18n.tag does not solve the issue of plural here, it's fundamentally impossible to use floating point plurals with gettext because they don't exist in the .po file structure
<kalikiana> I pointed it out to clarify the use case of the example code
<kalikiana> timp: ahayzen: what i18n.tag *does* is let you make it known that strings must be localized even if you will not do it yourself
<kalikiana> the one displaying the strings is not the app
<kalikiana> they show up in the lockscreen
<ahayzen> kalikiana, ah ok ... so we are just using the infographic count like an int (even though it is actually a float) as all we do is increment it ... sorry i understand now :)
<kalikiana> ahayzen: yes. it would be good enough for the case of music. but it'll cause funny results in cases like "Walked 0.5km" or "Ate 2.5kg chocolates"
<ahayzen> kalikiana, yeah i see the issue now
<kalikiana> ahayzen: it does vex me that there's no viable work-around :-D enhancing gettext isn't easily done, though
<timp> ahayzen: what you did is exactly what the gettext docs recommend, at the bottom of https://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/html_node/Plural-forms.html
<timp> ahayzen: you could of course do something like: str = n > 0 ? dtr("1 song played", "%n songs played", n) : tr("No songs played")
<ahayzen> heh...there was still a minor 'discussion' whether that was grammatically right and whether it 'read' right ;)
<timp> ahayzen: maybe dpm knows how your translation in this case should be done
<ahayzen> timp, surely that would not work ... isn't that what kalikiana was saying? they are floats...and we need it to be done by usermetrics
<timp> ahayzen: ah.. I thought your variable was a float, but you will display only its integer part?
<timp> ahayzen: true, if you want to show "songs played: 2.5" then my solution doesn't work
<ahayzen> timp, idk its the Metric thing? this is the mp with the change https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/music-app/infographics-translations/+merge/248251
<ahayzen> timp, all we do is go metrics.increment() to increase it....and then do %1 in the string
<davmor2> ahayzen: hey dude https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1416373 the click app in there is much easier to tap the continue button however it looks like if you tap it four times and go back a page you can't tap on it again. :)  off by one error maybe :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1416373 in Ubuntu Music App "Minor issue on the initial start up screen" [Medium,Fix committed]
<timp> this is the first time I see the metrics
<timp> ahayzen, kalikiana I have to leave now, I will have a look at it later
<ahayzen> davmor2, we were confused what you meant, and i couldn't reproduce with the landed code.... the continue button should disappear when you get to the 3rd slide?
<davmor2> ahayzen: so on the click package it doesn't disappear just sits there  :(
<ahayzen> davmor2, i'm half convinced that victor added that change after the click he built ;)
<davmor2> ahayzen: might be
<davmor2> ahayzen: other than that it looks good to me I can now tap roughly in the area of the arrow and it continues nicely
<kalikiana> timp: I'll expand the docs to show an example
<davmor2> ahayzen: also swiping works fine but isn't as obvious when there is a button, those shiny shiny button demand pressing :)
<ahayzen> davmor2, cool :) ... also would you have any time in the short term todo another round of music-app QA as we have a sortof half critical bug we need to land into the store at some point soon :) ..and possibly this infographic fix
<davmor2> ahayzen: well I guess it can't land till popey is back anyway :)   but that shouldn't be an issue but I'm not sure how it will land now as we are only targetting monthly ota's aiui, so I guess it will land in the store be added to the monthly ota when that happens :)
<ahayzen> davmor2, yeah i guess we'll target ww07?
<rickspencer3> balloons, is there current AutoPilot documentation available on d.u.c now?
<balloons> rickspencer3, not quite yet. mhall119 and I are working on getting it integrated to the site, in the same way the other API docs are, but it's requiring some work. mhall119 could give more details. http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot/ has the slightly older documentation
<rickspencer3> thanks balloons
<balloons> I threw up http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/autopilot/, which is the latest and greatest
<rickspencer3> balloons, fyi, 404 ;)
<balloons> 404? with my people link?
<balloons> perhaps your browser needs http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/autopilot/index.html
<rickspencer3> balloons, any idea how to AP to do a bottom edge swipe?
<balloons> rickspencer3, yes. bottom edge swipe was a contested helper. The issue is the bottom edge can be done different ways. for that reason I believe it's been left as something done by app devs in each app, as a specific implementation. Anyways, to answer your question, use the drag method on pointer
<balloons> so for example, here's how the clock does it. Albeit, it uses an object on the bottom you swipe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10021543/
<balloons> more or less self.pointing_device.drag(start_x, start_y, stop_x, stop_y, rate=2) is what you need to know
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I thought there might be a convenience function for it
<balloons> right, since swiping the bottom edge is implemented many ways, it's a bit hard to have a common method
<mhall119> rickspencer3: the tl;dr on getting Autopilot docs into the API website is that they require changes to data models and CSS, so it's going to take more work to get that first import going
<rickspencer3> balloons, is there a "sleep" function in AP?
<brendand> rickspencer3, why not use the system sleep?
<rickspencer3> brendand, I dunno, I thought there might be something built in :)
<brendand> time.sleep(<time in milliseconds>)
<brendand> rickspencer3, any reason you need to sleep the test for? sleeping is usually best avoided in favour of using Eventually
<rickspencer3> brendand, well, AP goes so fast
<rickspencer3> that it can sometimes get certain signals in my app going in the wrong direction
<rickspencer3> also, there is this bouncing effect when a bottom edge page gets pushed onto the stack
<rickspencer3> and that sometimes makes the mouse click the wrong thing
<brendand> rickspencer3, right - just as long as you're aware Eventually exists and what it does, there are times when sleep can be useful
<rickspencer3> thanks brendand
<balloons> rickspencer3, ideally you would have properties to check, like wait for animation to complete
<balloons> http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/autopilot/guides/good_tests.html#prefer-wait-for-and-eventually-to-sleep
<rickspencer3> meh
<rickspencer3> sounds complicated
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-03
<diego7319> hi
<diego7319> developer tools are not installed.
<diego7319> i cant run touch emulator because that
<dholbach> good morning
<AkivaAvraham> dholbach, o/
<dholbach> hi AkivaAvraham
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Eileen Collins Day! :-D
<bzoltan> nik90: hello there. How much are you involved with the clock app development?
<nik90> bzoltan: hi...pretty much the only maintainer of clock app :)
<nik90> bzoltan: although I am on a personal hols to india
<bzoltan> nik90:  all right :) than you are trhe right man... so there is a little problem with the autopilot tests. The app asks for permission to acces the lovation... what is not necessaryly granted by default. So the automatic tests can fail on that.
<nik90> bzoltan: yes that's why the clock app tests are failing in the qa dashboard as well
<nik90> bzoltan: I can only take a look at it when I get back on the Feb 10th I am afraif
<nik90> Although there is currently a mp under review to fix that issue by brendand
<nik90> bzoltan: may be you can use that ^^
<kalikiana> timp: up for another look? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/i18nctag/+merge/248260
<bzoltan> nik90:  okey, for the UITK landings I can not use patched/fixed autopilot tests, so i wait for the fix to lan
<dholbach> hey jdstrand, do you have an opinion on https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/click-reviewers-tools/fix-local-url-patterns-override-rule/+merge/248273?
<AkivaAvraham> \o/ woo hoo!
<AkivaAvraham> finished big hurdle in autopilot plugin!
<renatu> seb128, hi about this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu/vivid/syncevolution/default-syncInterval/+merge/247768
<seb128> renatu, hey
<renatu> seb128, your last question was about the desktop
<renatu> seb128, well on desktop the sync of a full calendar is faster than the device
<renatu> seb128, do you think that is possible to apply this patch only on the device?
<seb128> renatu, well, the package is not specific to phone and we want convergence
<seb128> renatu, so we shouldn't change a default because it makes sense on the phone
<renatu> seb128, how we can solve that?
<seb128> renatu, what's the issue with the full sync? data download? cpu use? did we quantify that somewhere?
<renatu> seb128, it takes about 40 min on the device
<renatu> seb128, up to 5 min on desktop
<renatu> seb128, the time is to big, consume a lot of cpu and battery
<seb128> renatu, is that cpu bounded? how many events are we talking about?
<renatu> seb128, my calendar is very small, but bfiller and pmcgowan has the problem while syncing his calendars
<renatu> seb128, I believe they have about 5 events every day, for about 5 years
<seb128> renatu, are we talking about past events?
<seb128> why do we even sync those at all?
<renatu> seb128, yes
<renatu> seb128, this is how syncevolution works
<renatu> seb128, with this patch we create a limit to sync only the last 90 days
<dpm> hi davidcalle, we haven't caught up this week yet - how's the porting guide coming along?
<seb128> renatu, ok, sounds good then, for desktop as well
<seb128> renatu, seems still worth forwarding upstream, it doesn't make sense to sync years of old events
<renatu> seb128, ok nice. boiko is requesting a silo for it.
<davidcalle> dpm, ogra_ directed me to rsalveti for help. I'm currently working on the mir section, trying to write something that makes sense. So all good, afaict. Can't hangout right now as I don't have my headphones, but tomorrow if you want ?
<renatu> We will test it a bit more
<dpm> davidcalle, sounds good. Are we still on track for having it ready for the UGJ?
<renatu> seb128, thanks
<seb128> renatu, yw!
<davidcalle> dpm, My plan is to be ready for friday, still on track :)
<davidcalle> dpm, when is going to be the UGJ (or dev event) after this one?
<davidcalle> dpm, because we should really do something with snappy and the new raspi, there is still time to think about it of course, but I'd love to plan that.
<karni> Hi folks o/ What would be the attached property in OptionSelectorDelegate indicating a value from model: [0, 1, 2, 3] (just a sample), if I'm not using a custom ListModel?
<karni> I know 'index' is a delegate attached property, but is the value accessible right away, without puttling from the model based on index?
<AkivaAvraham> karni, indix?
<AkivaAvraham> index*
<karni> AkivaAvraham: right, but ↑  :)
<karni> say, model: [0, 23, 345, 567]
<AkivaAvraham> karni, I believe it is. Its been awhile though.
<karni> if I have OptionSelectorDelegate, how do I tell the value is 345 (without using index)
<AkivaAvraham> karni, good question...
 * karni blindly tests 'value' property
<karni> I'll live with modelName[index], thanks anyway, AkivaAvraham
<AkivaAvraham> karni, :/ its been like 2 months since I touched qml ; SORRY!
<karni> AkivaAvraham: no prob at all ^_^
<AkivaAvraham> karni, btw; what are you developing?
<karni> AkivaAvraham: let's say one of preloaded Ubuntu apps ;)
<AkivaAvraham> karni, so its secret? Otherwise I was going to ask for a favour.
<AkivaAvraham> I was hoping you'd post what you are working on at http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappdev
<AkivaAvraham> karni, oh btw; ubuntu on air happens in 10 minutes
<karni> oh, that's cool
<karni> it's semi secret, but we can put it up there in a week or two :)
<AkivaAvraham> Hey all: Live Ask Ubuntu Anything live in 10 minutes: http://ubuntuonair.com | #ubuntu-on-air
<mixailflash> I am here.
<AkivaAvraham> mixailflash, o/
<AkivaAvraham> in an hour though; first the session
<mixailflash> ok
<mixailflash> hi
<AkivaAvraham> mixailflash, hello
<mixailflash> hello
<AkivaAvraham> mixailflash, after the video :)
<mixailflash> can you give me some links for tutorials, like create application for desktop step by step?
<AkivaAvraham> mixailflash, I will but I need to iron some things out; A desktop app... may not be what you think it is.
<mixailflash> AkivaAvraham I mean desktop gui applications
<AkivaAvraham> mixailflash, I know; but there is two types
<mixailflash> ok, but somebody create applications, for 386 and 64. and it work. If I right understand you,
<mixailflash> AkivaAvraham ok, but somebody create applications, for 386 and 64. and it work. If I right understand you
<AkivaAvraham> mixailflash, no not that.
<AkivaAvraham> mixailflash, Basically its pure qt vs qml/qt
<AkivaAvraham> pure qt won't converge.
<mixailflash> AkivaAvraham ok, but wath about links?
<AkivaAvraham> mixailflash, in 30 minutes; i'm watching ubuntu-on-air
<AkivaAvraham> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY5InoyLeao#t=477
<mixailflash> AkivaAvraham ok
<mixailflash> AkivaAvraham I have to go. But after one hour I am back, ok. If you want I can leave my email.
<AkivaAvraham> mixailflash, come back to this irc channel
<AkivaAvraham> and when you see me on; just ping me
<AkivaAvraham> mixailflash, short answer though; http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappdev may be a good start
<mixailflash> thanks
<mixailflash> AkivaAvraham thanks
<AkivaAvraham> np
<maqbool> hello
<balloons> popey, mhall119 when you play machine vs machines does your device turn off while playing?
<popey> yes
<popey> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/machines-vs-machines :)
<maqbool> where to get code samples i am new to the community how do i get started?
<balloons> popey, I don't see it in there.. I was going to file it assuming I'm not alone
<AkivaAvraham> maqbool, ah hey
<AkivaAvraham> maqbool, what kind of development do you want to do?
<maqbool> Ubuntu phone dev
<AkivaAvraham> maqbool, do you want to build your own app, contribute to ubuntu (A good idea), or some more internal complicated stuff?
<maqbool> i want build my own app
<AkivaAvraham> maqbool, if you contribute to the ubuntu core apps; you will learn a lot on proper coding practices for QML
<AkivaAvraham> maqbool, okay cool. What version of ubuntu do you have?
<maqbool> 14.04
<AkivaAvraham> okay doke. one sec
<AkivaAvraham> maqbool, do you know any programming languages?
<AkivaAvraham> or are you starting somewhat fresh?
<maqbool> javascript and python
<maqbool> kind of fresh
<maqbool> i am student
<AkivaAvraham> maqbool, okay cool. Well first you want the updated version of the SDK. You can find it here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<AkivaAvraham> Alternatively you could install 14.10 or 15.04
<AkivaAvraham> erm
<AkivaAvraham> popey, are you using 15.04?
<popey> on my desktop, no, on 14.10 right now
<popey> will go to 15.04 at some point
<AkivaAvraham> popey, okay thanks.
<AkivaAvraham> maqbool, yah 14.10 then. Although 14.04 should work fine.
<maqbool> 14.04 pretty unstable on my machine
<AkivaAvraham> maqbool, it is ubuntu, right?
<AkivaAvraham> not kubuntu, or xubuntu
<AkivaAvraham> or lubuntu
<maqbool> yep
<AkivaAvraham> okay
<AkivaAvraham> Well you can choose to upgrade or stay.
<AkivaAvraham> 14.10 works good for me.
<AkivaAvraham> maqbool, because you know javascript, you will feel right at home with qml. Very similar.
<AkivaAvraham> maqbool, are you planning to learn c++?
<maqbool> i am learning right now in school
<AkivaAvraham> maqbool, c++?
<maqbool> c++ yep
<AkivaAvraham> okay well I was going to suggest a manual that teaches you c++ with Qt in mind. Interested?
<maqbool> alright
<AkivaAvraham> maqbool, and you might as well switch to ubuntu sdk as your c++ development environment. I assume they have you using eclipse or something.
<AkivaAvraham> maqbool, here: http://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppDev/comments/2qy5ko/guide_for_new_ubuntu_developers/ link at the bottom.
<maqbool> codeblocks
<AkivaAvraham> maqbool, ah yah definitely switch then :)
<AkivaAvraham> maqbool, okay i'm going to head off; any other questions?
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, zbenjamin http://i.imgur.com/6eJt30x.png :) I'm getting closer. I just need to add a widget in the run config now with a list of tests.
<timp> kalikiana: I assume the motivation for adding the tag() function is correct, but I'm still trying to understand it better
<timp> kalikiana: in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/music-app/infographics-translations/+merge/248251 why not use the string i18n.tr("Songs played today: ") + "<b>%1</b>"
<timp> ahayzen, pete-woods: ^
<ahayzen> timp, RTL and LTR languages
<timp> ah. good point :)
<timp> ahayzen: and with an i18n.tag() function all the problems are solved?
<timp> ahayzen: tag() is the name proposed for noop()
<ahayzen> timp, apparently :) ... assuming the singular debate is a separate debate/issue ;)
<timp> ahayzen: I'm just reading all the comments now. It appears that dpm disapproved a similar change before
<ahayzen> yup
<dpm> timp, kalikiana, as per the bug, could we call the function i18n.noop() instead of i18n.tag()?
<kalikiana> timp: never ever do string manipulation in context of localization, this is unrelated to tag, tr or plurals
<kalikiana> dpm: we could. though it looks like everyone prefers tag
<dpm> kalikiana, I didn't see any discussion
<timp> dpm: why? when we discussed the API for i18n (see https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1qDcfbu9aAj7uU9qzjXCOJn8zGexBnXwZCgO8pLDsO5M/edit# ) we decided not to stick with the gettext function names
<timp> dpm: see the "Votes" at the top.. because we couldn't get everyone to agree in the end we just voted
<timp> dpm: it was i18n.tr() vs i18n.gettext() and we ended up using tr()
<kalikiana> dpm: tag was originally proposed and including me and pete 3 people consider it more intuitive than noop - noop isn't even used in C
<dpm> timp, that was many months ago, I'm talking about .tag
<kalikiana> dpm: that's what I mean by "everyone prefers"
<kalikiana> where that means, everyone who is involved
<dpm> nevermind, I don't feel strongly enough to argue on that one
<timp> dpm: yes, I know. Just saying that back then we kind of decided that we don't have to stick with the gettext naming that people know if we can come up with a clearer or more convenient function name
<dpm> timp, as per the question:  i18n.tr("Songs played today: ") + "<b>%1</b>" would for example break for RTL languages
<timp> why would i18n.dtr("metric", "Songs played today: %1") instead of i18n.tag("Songs played today: %1") not work?
<timp> dpm, ahayzen, kalikiana: ^
<popey> Elleo: i listened to podcasts in your app all the way back from fosdem on the eurostar, thank you for making it. It's very stable.
<kalikiana> timp: because the string is displayed in the lockscreen and the language can be changed when the app isn't running
<timp> kalikiana: ah, so the string does not even exist in the list of translateable strings for the metrics?
<Elleo> popey: cool, glad you found it handy :)
<kalikiana> timp: the string is in the app's .mo files, and the domain is set in the metrics API
<kalikiana> timp: merged ctag into tag https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/i18nctag/+merge/248260
<timp> kalikiana: so the metrics somewhere call i18n.dtr("music-app", "Songs played today: %1")?
<kalikiana> timp: yes
<sverzegnassi> I'd need some help with setting "read_path" in docviewer-app, which should be authorized to read file stored in "@{HOME}/Documents". However I don't know how to convince ContentHub to read files from user's folder.
<timp> kalikiana: I have a lot of questions for this MR ;)
<timp> kalikiana: here is the next one https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/i18nctag/+merge/248260
<kalikiana> timp: true. they need to be added as needed like any other function
<kalikiana> timp: I have wondered at one point why we don't have a re-usable script for this because for apps it's kinda stupid
<kalikiana> in the uitk we have even 3 separate places where that may be considered
<timp> kalikiana: so each app duplicates our update-pot.sh ?
<timp> ahayzen: how do you generate the .pot files for apps?
<kalikiana> timp: either that or they make up their own or they hope QtC performs some magic
<kalikiana> need to run, will be back later
<dpm> timp, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/remix/view/head:/README.translations and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/remix/view/head:/po/CMakeLists.txt
<ahayzen> timp, its in the readme.translations
<timp> dpm, ahayzen that explains what launchpad does with the pot files, but not how the pot files are generated
<ahayzen> timp, i just do the click-buddy thing and then cp the generated .pot over :)
<timp> ahayzen: ah I see in your po/CMakeLists you use xgettext
<timp> it has this line,         --keyword=tr --keyword=tr:1,2 --keyword=N_
<ahayzen> yup
<timp> ahayzen: so I think you will need to add i18n.tag there as well
<ahayzen> timp, is that not what the mp did?
<dpm> timp, it's explained both in the readme and you can see it in the cmake rules
<timp> ahayzen: yes, true. I was only looking at the UITK MR now
<timp> dpm: okay, thanks. It is clear now
<dpm> timp, pete-woods already sent a MP for music-app to add .tag
<ahayzen> timp, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/music-app/infographics-translations/+merge/248251 ... L23 in the diff
<dpm> that one :)
<timp> ok, clear.
<timp> ahayzen: didn't everybody vote to use tag() not noop()? ;)
<ahayzen> the mp hasn't been updated
<timp> ok
<ahayzen> it is pending on the sdk work
<timp> kalikiana: do you want to update update-pot.sh? Or we leave it like this since we are not using tag() anyway?
<timp> kalikiana: so we do have that script. I think it is best to update it with tag() in case apps copy it from us.
 * timp bbl
<josharenson> Did something recently change WRT location and permissions? I have a simple app that uses a PositionSource, and it used to work fine (still works on desktop), but it recently returns no coordinates. I have "location" in my app armor.
<sverzegnassi> popey: document history -> https://imgur.com/lsYzc3D,6OlTRkL
<popey> sverzegnassi: oh man, that is so awesome!
<popey> rickspencer3: check that out ^^ :D
 * rickspencer3 looks
<rickspencer3> nice!
<popey> this is gonna make the doc viewer so much more appealing
<sverzegnassi> I'd like to merge it for tomorrow. Still need to finish some work on ResponsiveGridView and SortFilterModel (for some reason, it's not sorting)
<popey> oh, someone else had problems with lists not sorting correctly
<popey> sverzegnassi: if you ask rpadovani for a review, and he has time, I'm sure he'd love to take a look.
<popey> (he told me he likes your code, it's easy to read)
<sverzegnassi> He already knows that, if he wants, there's always a new MP waiting for him :P
<sverzegnassi> About SortFilterModel, I had the same problem in quick-memo because of U1DB but this time I'm using a standard QML ListModel
<rpadovani> popey, sverzegnassi just finished dinner, I'm on the zoom branch already :_)
<rpadovani> :-)
<popey> \o/
<rickspencer3> does anyone know if there are helper functions for writing AP tests for OptionSelector?
<rpadovani> rickspencer3, I think you maybe could start from here - not the same thing, but better than nothing :-)
<rpadovani> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/address_book_app/pages/_contact_editor.py#L63
<rickspencer3> hi rpadovani
<rickspencer3> I kinda faked it by clicking on the selector, finding the item and clicking on the item, then sleeping a bit
<rickspencer3> worked ok
<rpadovani> rickspencer3, did you consider the case where the value you want isn't in the view after the option selector has been expanded? :-)
<rickspencer3> rpadovani, no
<rickspencer3> I just chose something near the top :)
<rpadovani> rickspencer3, atm I don't find the documentation, but there is an helper named 'swipe_into_view()' to have it in view, so you could select the element, and then do element.swipe_into_view().. Just for your information :-)
<rickspencer3> oh cool
<rickspencer3> rpadovani, that sounds perfect, hopefully I'll be able to find out later
<rickspencer3> I am finding it very strange to be developing with Autopilot
<rpadovani> rickspencer3, it works for every element in a flickable, so I suppose works also for option selector
<rickspencer3> I write a few lines of qml, then a few lines of test code
<rpadovani> well, tbh I think it's very useful, but I don't like to write tests. Luckly, there is the QA team :D
<rickspencer3> I already wrapped my u1db in unit tests, so now it's just autopilot
<rpadovani> great!
<rickspencer3> rpadovani, I think all developers should develop tests along with their code
<rickspencer3> no t hat we have such a developed CI system for Ubuntu, the tests are a critical consumer to keep us moving forward quickly without regressions
<rickspencer3> also, if you have tests, then if someone underneath breaks you, the tests catch it, and it's their problem, not yours ;)
<rickspencer3> in the end, I actually don't think it's more work
<rickspencer3> I think that ultimately, if you have a good test suite, you can go faster
<rickspencer3> </soapbox>
<rpadovani> I completely agree with you, just, I don't like to write them. But since they are necessary, I just do them :-)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rpadovani> rickspencer3, will you be in London for the launch event?
<rickspencer3> rpadovani, planning on it!
<rpadovani> \o/
<sverzegnassi> now i am happy! \o/ https://imgur.com/mJQtDtO
<popey> oh man sverzegnassi !
<balloons> sverzegnassi, excellent!
<sverzegnassi> ty! just a quick check about performance, and document history is ready to land (as soon as the poppler plugin MP is merged) :D
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-04
<ahoneybun> do you all use just Ubuntu to develop or are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu GNOME?
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> balloons, so for the weather branch, we might have to ask somebody from the landing team or anyone who's helping with build system stuff in apps - I can't help - I just noticed that this branch had been lying around for a while
<dholbach> popey, did you see docviewer fail to build on LP too somewhere?
<popey> dholbach: re-branching.
<popey> bah, now it's building!
<dholbach> yeeehaw!
<popey> aha!
<popey> E: ubuntu-docviewer-app source: build-depends-on-metapackage build-depends: qt5-default
<dholbach> I'm not sure that would cause a build failure, but I can take a look at fixing the lintian stuff if you want
<popey> yeah, I get a deb out
<dholbach> popey, do you know how we tell the docviewer which file to open?
<dholbach> in the .desktop file in the Exec key, we just use the app binary, but don't use a parameter like %f, %F or something like that (http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html#exec-variables)
<dholbach> ^ that was one of lintian's complaints
<dholbach> popey, in pbuilder something bizarre happens
<popey> it uses content hub
<popey> also, its failing in jenkins
<popey> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/981/consoleFull
<dholbach> some files are installed to some bizarre places
<dholbach> -- Installing: /tmp/buildd/ubuntu-docviewer-app-0.1.1/debian/tmp/com/ubuntu/fileqmlplugin/libfileqmlplugin.so
<dholbach> whereas other files go into:
<dholbach> -- Installing: /tmp/buildd/ubuntu-docviewer-app-0.1.1/debian/tmp/usr/share/ubuntu-docviewer-app/qml/TextView.qml
<popey> erk
<dholbach> not sure why this doesn't happen in a normal, local build
<dholbach> but I'm taking a look
<popey> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> popey, this whole cmake infrastructure isn't really plug-and-play
<popey> dholbach: haha!
<dholbach> I'm just comparing it with filemanager, which also builds a plugin and seems to be fine
<dholbach> maybe I'll find something
<popey> did anyone else on the ubuntu-phone list get this mail https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg10972.html ?
<popey> I didn't
<dholbach> I did
<popey> hmmm
<popey> bzoltan: zbenjamin maybe you can help Phil? https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg10972.html ?
<bzoltan> popey:  wow.. that is a massive one.
<zbenjamin> popey: seems for the me mail got into the junk folder
<popey> oh, look at that, it's in my spam too!
<dholbach> popey, isn't it great that instead of typing "dynamic duo", you can just "bz<tab> zb<tab>"?
<popey> haha
<popey> WHOOOOSH!
<popey> They appear.
<popey> I like to think of zbenjamin wearing a cape
<zbenjamin> lol
<dholbach> right, I'll leave you to it! :)
<timp> zbenjamin: ARE you wearing a cape?
<zbenjamin> timp: only :D
<timp> Ok I shouldn't have asked ;)
<timp> Now I wonder what color is the cape ;)
<zbenjamin> timp: camouflage of course
<timp> Desert it jungle?
<timp> *or
<zbenjamin> timp: it has both, i can turn it around :D
<zbenjamin> so i can quickly adapt
<timp> hahaha. That sounds like an awesome cape :)
<dholbach> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-docviewer-app/packaging-fixes2/+merge/248517
<dholbach> that makes it build for me in pbuilder and locally
<dholbach> and "no idea why"
<popey> hah
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * popey tests
<popey> dholbach: should I still expect to get a bunch of lintian warnings and an error?
<dholbach> yes, I didn't fix all of them
<popey> ok
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thank A Mailman Day! :-D
<bzoltan> dholbach: I hired zbenjamin mostly because of his name :)
<dholbach> popey, if you want to file bugs or give the developers more context, this might help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10050802/
<bzoltan> dholbach: by the way .. the new Ubuntu SDK is out ... I wrote an exceptional long mail about it
<dholbach> popey, ^I guess we should promote that a bit, or maybe get it on the blog?
<dholbach> hum, where did you send it again?
<dholbach> it's not https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg10782.html - right?
<bzoltan> dholbach:  no, it is not that
<bzoltan> dholbach: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg10973.html
<dholbach> ah now
<dholbach> bzoltan, nice!
<dholbach> bzoltan, yesterday in the Q&A somebody asked about multi arch
<dholbach> I haven't followed that part of the story... has that gotten any easier in the last time?
<bzoltan> dholbach:  do you mean the fat package topic? That did not move anywhere yet. It is a big issue with lots of questionmarks.
<dholbach> bzoltan, who would we need to remove some of the question marks? :)
<bzoltan> dholbach: click folks, foundation  folks .. me, zbenjamin
<dholbach> maybe we could have a hangout-on-air session about it?
<bzoltan> dholbach:  I need to recollect my thoughts about this... we talked about fat packages about a half a year ago
<dholbach> ok
<mihir> hey popey
<popey> bzoltan: I was talking to Stephen Webb at the weekend about this. He is very keen for people to be able to install desktop apps from the store on Ubuntu Desktop Next
<popey> mihir: heya
<mihir> popey: did you ask UX people to test calendar ?
<mihir> I meant at design prospective ?
<popey> mihir: yeah, will see what feedback they have.
<popey> mihir: will let you know
<mihir> Okay great  :)
<popey> bzoltan: the sdk not supporting making fat packages is a problem for that because many apps in the store are armhf only
<bzoltan> popey: I know it is a valid use case and I know it is something what lots of people want.
<popey> :)
<bzoltan> popey:  it is about how we should implement that feature ... not an easy one.
<bzoltan> popey:  do we expect click to merge armhf/x86 packages?
<bzoltan> popey: The QtCreator has no feature to execute two builds for a single request ... it would be a massive hack to work it around in the IDE
<popey> The way I'd see it is that qtc should know what arch kits I have, and at the time of building clicks, should offer me the option of whether to build fat or not
<bzoltan> popey: that part is easy ... but what after. Yes we want a fat package.. what then?
<popey> well, you already have the ability to update each kit sequentially
<popey> hey, that's your job :)
<bzoltan> popey: updating kits and using the QtC's very-very own Build/Run configs are not the same
<popey> I don't doubt it's not "easy", but if we don't do it, we're never going to really deliver convergence
<bzoltan> popey: I know.. that is why I would be happy to see click developers being involved too. Because I think this problem should be solved on the click level and not on the UI level
<popey> sure, an option in click to do this would be great.
<bzoltan> popey:  for example we could/should have multiarch click chroots. Like twin chroots... and click should use both or either
<popey> but I dont want this to fall in the gap between sdk and click
<popey> which it currently is
<bzoltan> popey:  the current situation is that no tool under the IDE supports it ... click does not even guarantee that the armhf and the i386 chroots are in sync
<dholbach> popey, can I approve https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-docviewer-app/packaging-fixes2/+merge/248517 now, or does something else need to be done to it? will that auto-land the change?
<bzoltan> popey:  but this feature is on my plate ... I just say that it is a massive one
<popey> dholbach: i top approved it
<popey> it will land, thanks :)(
<dholbach> popey, thanks
<dholbach> popey, also... I ran into http://paste.ubuntu.com/10051228/
<popey> ugh
<dholbach> could it be that some package is missing in the ppa or somewhere?
<popey> the weather app builds that
<dholbach> bizarre
<popey> well, i think it does...
<dholbach> it should at least
<popey> ah, this is the new weather app
<dholbach> which branch is that?
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-weather-dev/ubuntu-weather-app/reboot
<dholbach> I was just looking at https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-weather-dev/ubuntu-weather-app/trunk/view/head:/debian/control
<dholbach> which seemed to build that package :)
<popey> i am confused
<dholbach> the one I linked to is the old branch I guess
<popey> yes
<dholbach> ah yes
<dholbach> I can see the issue
<dholbach> let me look at it for a bit longer to see if there's anything else that needs fixing
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> popey, right, so it looks like none of the files are installed anywhere
<dholbach> apart from the dependency issue
<popey> :(
<bzoltan> popey: dholbach: Okey ... we had a quick brainstorming with zbenjamin.. do not bother with details :) the sum is that we will just do it.
<dholbach> bzoltan, go go go!
<bzoltan> popey: dholbach: the schedule comes later, but for sure it will land on 15.04
<dholbach> great :)
<popey> bzoltan: \o/
<popey> The Dynamic Duo strike again!
 * zbenjamin imagines bzoltan as Robin :D
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: have a break dude :D
<zbenjamin> rofl
<dholbach> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-weather-app/reboot-packaging-fixes/+merge/248528 - I don't know if that fixes everything or if that's the way things were intended, but at least the package can be installed and the app can be launched (doesn't do much yet)
<popey> thanks!
<bzoltan> dholbach:  popey: how is a fat package called. Arch specific packages have the arch in the .click file name. How it goes with fat packages?
<popey> _multi.click
<dholbach> yep
<popey> e.g. http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2015/02/2015-02-04-050001/com.ubuntu.checkbox_1.0.2_multi.click
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/graph_clicks.png vs http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/graph_snaps.png
<popey> :)
<popey> (ignore the alarming dips in the click one)
<bzoltan> popey:  Okey, that is easy
<bzoltan> popey:  I am writing up the feature specs and will send it out to me ML today
<popey> nice one!
<kalikiana> timp: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/i18nctag/+merge/248260
<zsombi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1415973
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1415973 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "./build_paths.inc: No such file or directory" [Critical,New]
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> mivoligo: pong
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi, seen the tutorial thing?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: not really looked at it yet
<mivoligo> ok
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I'm at a sprint atm
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ack, getting ready for that bq phone show I guess :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: heh, maybe, maybe not
<mzanetti> :P
<mivoligo> :D
<popey> haha
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, so I won't be bothering you now :)
<mzanetti> no worries
<mzanetti> I do have time for a chat, but can't really *work* on the game this week
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I was trying to check the authenticator app you told me, unfortunately it complained about missing things
<mzanetti> right...
<mivoligo> mzanetti: let me check what was that
<mzanetti> mivoligo: today I looked at it again and actually it's not *that* bad...
<mzanetti> it probably is libzbar
<mzanetti> popey: what's your opinion on the authenticator visuals?
<mzanetti> does it suck? or is it okayish, or do you even like it?
<popey> i dont use it much as I am usually near my laptop
<mivoligo> mzanetti: oath.h: no such file or directory
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> apt-get install liboath-dev
<renatu> seb128, hey, are you around?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: now "zbar.h"
<mzanetti> libzbar-dev
<mivoligo> mzanetti: now "cannot find -lv4l2"
<mzanetti> libv4l-dev :P
<mzanetti> see the pattern?
<mivoligo> :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: now it started :)
<mzanetti> \o/
<mzanetti> so there is a bug in the SDK that the header's separator is black on black
<mzanetti> I've reported that, I think timp will fix it at some point as he agrees with it
<mzanetti> mivoligo: you can manually add a new account, just enter 16 random hex characters for the key
<t1mp> mzanetti: which bug was it?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: make sure to test a time based and a counter based account
<mzanetti> t1mp: lemme look it up
<mzanetti> t1mp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1408643
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408643 in Ubuntu UX "Header divider is invisible on very dark backgrounds" [High,Triaged]
<t1mp> mzanetti: ok. I set its importance so the time I'm picking a bug from my list the chances are higher that I notice this one
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> thanks
<mzanetti> I didn't mean to be pushy about it. just told mivoligo that this is the reason why there isn't any header separator visible in authenticator atm
<mivoligo> mzanetti: the app does not look that bad for what it does :)
<mzanetti> yeah... not sure why I disliked it so much when I looked at it last week
<mzanetti> today I don't think it's that bad any more :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: anyway I'd wait with modifications until Canonical designer show us new design guidelines
<mzanetti> oh, new design guidelines?
<mzanetti> yeah, if that's the case, sounds sensible
<mivoligo> mzanetti: https://plus.google.com/111433112841080263317/posts/2viht7w9CZ1
<mivoligo> mzanetti: it suppose to be ready "in early March"
<mzanetti> i c
<mivoligo> mzanetti: are you going to that bq phone premiere?
<mzanetti> I didn't get an invitation to go to london for the weekend like some others apparently did, if it's that what you mean
<mivoligo> too bad, you could steal one phone for me ;)
<pflint> nick flint_
<sverzegnassi> popey: docviewer MP still doesn't work. it's surely related to qt-private imports
<popey> Hmm. dholbach are you able to help sverzegnassi with the docviewer packaging?
<dholbach> I don't know
<dholbach> but I'm sort of running out of time on another thing
<dholbach> which branch - is there bug open? build logs?
<dholbach> I can try to solve it quickly
<popey> sverzegnassi: ^
<sverzegnassi> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10053511/
<sverzegnassi> branch is: https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/20-enable-zoom/+merge/248161
<dholbach> sverzegnassi, so building and installing the package from that branch doesn't work?
<sverzegnassi> yeah, it seems like
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> sverzegnassi, it works for me
<dholbach> sudo dpkg -i ubuntu-docviewer*.deb
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> maybe pitti or jibel in #ubuntu-quality can find out what's happening on jenkins?
<dholbach> I see that the issue is on http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/988/console
<dholbach> but I can't reproduce it
<dholbach> maybe some missing ppa?!
<dholbach> *shrug*
<sverzegnassi> dholbach: on my pc (utopic-desktop, used for docviewer development) the package doesn't work
<dholbach> I'm on vivid - there it works
<dholbach> hm
<sverzegnassi> if i'm not wrong, utopic still uses qt 5.2
<dholbach> popey, can somebody of the SDK guys maybe help there? ^
<dholbach> I really don't know - it works for me on vivid
<popey> ok
<dholbach> thanks
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, o/
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, oh hey hows it going?
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Good thank, and you? I have been away recently with an illness but I am back now :)
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, good. made a big step towards the autopilot plugin.
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I did see that, awesome work! :D
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, thanks :-)
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I have been trying my hardest to get my app working on Ubuntu touch and it doens't work. It passes the automatic tests and gets uploaded to the store but it doesn't get past the loading screen. It really sucks.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, interesting. What app is it?
<DS-McGuire> A golf score card app, it is nothing fancy at all. http://i.imgur.com/LfPBhBa.png
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, very nice :) havn't seen it on the subreddit yet though :P
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Well, I would have posted it to it if it worked, I don't see any point otherwise. I suppose I could ask for help on their and upload the code to GitHub.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, if its not booting; you definitely want to bring it up with those doing automatic tests
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, if they can find the problem, they can either do a new test or fix whatever bug that is there.
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, That's a very good point. I will do that. Any idea who I need to be talking to? popey, any idea?
<DS-McGuire> popey, Very sorry didn't know you are on air.
<sverzegnassi> popey: it seems that the issue is fixed. just missing some fix for autopilot and the MP is ready
<popey> sverzegnassi: yay!
<sverzegnassi> Updated the branches... waiting for Jenkins response
<mivoligo> how to add emulator in SDK in 14.04?
<mivoligo> when I click the "+" button in "Devices" I get: QQmlComponent: Component is not ready PopupUtils.open(): Failed to create the popup object.
<mivoligo> nevermind, terminal to the rescue :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-05
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach, salut ! :)
<JoeyChan> Morning Geeks,   Pls tell me where can I find    #include <ubuntu/connectivity/networking-status.h>   ??
<DanChapman> JoeyChan: it's in the libconnectivity-qt1-dev package
<JoeyChan> DanChapman: how should I add it to cmake ?
<DanChapman> JoeyChan: it has a pkgconfing so in cmake include(FindPkgConfig) then you can pkg_search_module(connectivity-qt1) or something along those lines you should probably check if CONNECTIVITY_FOUND etc aswell
<JoeyChan> DanChapman:   thx  :)
<DanChapman> JoeyChan: take a look in FindPkgConfig.cmake IIRC it was well documented in there on the variables it outputs
<DanChapman> JoeyChan: yw :-)
<dpm> morning popey, can you join us in the Reminders meeting today if you're already around? Sory for the short notice, but if you can, it's starting now
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, around for the call?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Weatherman’s Day! :-D
<popey> dpm: sorry, was afk, can we do later today?
<dpm> popey, yeah, of course, as I said, it was short notice, just in case you were around
<dholbach> balloons, popey, dpm, davidcalle, mhall119: did one of you guys (or somebody else) fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1413642?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413642 in Canonical System Image "phablet-tools ppa install instructions are incorrect" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> because I can't find the piece of text pmcgowan is quoting
 * dpm looks
<popey> wasn't me
<dpm> dholbach, I didn't change that page, no
<dholbach> hum, I think we added Pat to the team too
<dholbach> so maybe he fixed it?
<dholbach> ah, John just replied on the page
<mzanetti> dpm: hey
<mzanetti> at the sprint
<mzanetti> are there any news?
<dpm> hey mzanetti, no news, I've not gotten in touch with Joe yet, sorry, so no updates on that front. I'll get in touch with Riccardo for the scope code
<davidcalle> dholbach, wasn't me, probably Pat indeed
<popey> riccardo is en route to london
<dpm> dholbach, looking at the history of the page, the last change was done by you on 22nd Jan, so no one did further edits
<dpm> popey, that's what I meant, I'll see him tomorrow :)
<popey> heh
<popey> \o/
<dholbach> dpm, davidcalle, popey: Ah, the text Pat quoted is on https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<dholbach> I'll fix it
<dpm> cool, thanks dholbach
<JoeyChan> DanChapman: new problem, I can't install libconnectivity-qt1-dev in my sdk14.10 chroot
<DanChapman> JoeyChan: ahh is it still having dependency issues? I think i filed a bug about that a while back, let me see.
<JoeyChan> DanChapman:  yep, dependency issue:   The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<JoeyChan>  libconnectivity-qt1-dev : Depends: qtbase5-dev
<DanChapman> JoeyChan: yeah that's the what i was hitting. I can't seem to find the bug... maybe i didn't file it.. oops! (Sure i did though)
<DanChapman> bzoltan: is there is a reason libconnectivity-qt1-dev isn't included in the click chroots? I would have thought it would be as it's part of the sdk
<DanChapman> JoeyChan: might be worth filing a new bug for it.
<JoeyChan> DanChapman:  so where should I file it ?
<JoeyChan> ui-toolkit?
<DanChapman> JoeyChan: Yeah i would file it in ui-toolkit
<JoeyChan> DanChapman:  thx,  pls do.     The Shorts-app needs the connectivity feature   :)
<DanChapman> JoeyChan: bug 1418460
<ubot5> bug 1418460 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "libconnectivity-qt1-dev un-installable in click chroot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418460
<popey> bzoltan: zbenjamin  I am getting a load of errors when loading up qtc on 14.10 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10070783/ see line 12...
<popey> bzoltan: zbenjamin I have a horrid feeling this is because I'm running a non-ubuntu upstream kernel (because my gpu keeps locking up)
<zbenjamin> popey: hm looks like click is failing for you
<popey> the chroot isn't mounted
<zbenjamin> popey: can you try click chroot -a i386 -f ubuntu-sdk-14.10 run
<popey> E: click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-i386-379754c6-92c3-468a-b37f-3b05fee1d691: Chroot setup failed: stage=setup-start
<popey> ok
<popey> E: 10mount: mount: unknown filesystem type 'overlayfs'
<zbenjamin> aaa
<zbenjamin> yep its the kernel
<popey> yeah, i guess this is the missing kernel option in upstream
<popey> balls
<zbenjamin> you need to add overlayfs support
<zbenjamin> and overlayfs is not upstream afaik
<popey> or reboot into a broken kernel :(
<zbenjamin> popey: the joy of using chroots instead of sysroots :)
<popey> heh
<zbenjamin> popey: if we want to aim for more compatibility we have to change that.
<ogra_> overlayfs is in vivid by default (since it was added upstream)
<ogra_> not in the former LTSes though
<zbenjamin> hmmm "overlayfs written by Miklos Szeredi has been used in OpenWRT and considered by Ubuntu and has been merged into the mainline Linux kernel on 26 October 2014"
<zbenjamin> it should be available
<popey> i am using 3.18.4-031804-generic
<ogra_> yes, but only in vivid by default
<popey> from the kernel mainline ppa
<ogra_> the vivid livecds use it by default now
<ahayzen> popey, thats the problem i've been having :) use 3.16 which is busted for intel or use 3.19 but then can't build apps :/
<popey> you didnt mention this yesterday! :D
<ahayzen> sorry ;)
<zbenjamin> upgrade to vivid :D
<ogra_> popey, try the hew kernel perhaps ?
<ogra_> *hwe
<ogra_> i think mainline ises the mainline config too ... not sure it is switched on there
<ogra_> *udses
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> ask apw :)
<popey> right, screw it, vivid here I come
 * popey puts the kettle on and dons his "upgrade pants"
<popey> You have to download a total of 1,544 M. This download will take
<popey> about 3 hours 16 minutes with a 1Mbit DSL connection and about 2 days
<popey> 11 hours with a 56k modem.
<popey> glad dialup isn't a think round here anymore!
<dholbach> :)
<t1mp> popey: and 56k was a *fast* modem :)
<popey> \o/
 * popey reboots into vivid
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  Miklos Szeredi... I might know him ... a hun like me and zsombi
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: wut?
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: ah the guy who wrote overlayfs
<popey> [B[B[B[B[B[B\o/
<kalikiana> t1mp: one-liner fix to make errors in popover creation visible https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/popupUtilsOpenError/+merge/248738
<t1mp> kalikiana: happroved
<kalikiana> t1mp: thanks!!!
<mivoligo> hi all, how do I create up to date emulator? Currently when I go to "about this phone", I have "last updated 04/12/2014". When I click "Check for updates", nothing happen after few minutes of Ubuntu logo spinning
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach, popey, mhall119, balloons : I have a problem and I feel very sorry about it. My SSD just died on me and doesn't boot, most of the porting guide is on it. I have a local backup (HDD on same laptop, I can get it with a live usb) but it's not recent and not publishable by tomorrow. I'm open to suggestions :/
<dholbach> ARGH
<dholbach> shit
<dholbach> poor you!
<popey> Eek!
<dholbach> davidcalle, my suggestion would be... go for a long walk and try to forget about it for an hour
<popey> +3
<popey> also, smash the drive up into tiny pieces, to teach it a lesson!
<davidcalle> dholbach, popey, yeah, second SSD in a year...
<dholbach> what?!
<dholbach> I don't think I've ever had a an SSD fail on me? :-/
<popey> I do worry about that.
<popey> religiously backup these days because of that worry
<dpm> davidcalle, ah, bummer, sorry to hear that. Can you get to the SSD data from a live USB?
<mhall119> davidcalle: can you boot from a DVD/USB and read from the SSD at all?
<m-b-o> popey: heyho
<m-b-o> popey: is today weather meeting, at 17utc?
<davidcalle> dpm, mhall119, I'm trying from a live USB but I can't see the drive at all. I'll try tonight on my previous laptop to see if I can see it and if I'm lucky getting it to mount (I'm on an old desktop right now with the wrong interface for the drive). I sort of hope it's an interface failure, but my previous failing SSD was not recoverable (not by me at least).
<popey> m-b-o: good question. Let me ping everyone and see if they're around.
<popey> m-b-o: it's 19:00 UTC in my calendar but I'll ask on mail.
<m-b-o> popey: okay, thanks
<mhall119> davidcalle: thanks for the reminder that I could be committing my current work to bzr and pushing to launchpad :)
<m-b-o> popey: so when weather meeting, at 19utc?
<popey> m-b-o: no other replies but yours so far.
<popey> Lets meet at 17:00 utc this week
<m-b-o> popey: fine!
<popey> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-06
<ahoneybun> mhall119: big day tomorrow
<dholbach> good morning
<mflow> Why there are so few Ubuntu App Developers?
<JoeyChan> somebody asked the same question when ios/android was announced
<DanChapman> popey: i know you'll like this one http://i.imgur.com/azp2A8S.png text/plain quoting :-)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Doodle Day! :-D
<popey> DanChapman: I do indeed!
<bordermart> hi everybody
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi, I deployed MvM to the emulator but it just says "Please rotate your device" although I've rotated the emulator :)
<mzanetti> hmmm
<mzanetti> mivoligo: tbh I've never used the emulator so far
<mivoligo> mzanetti: no problem, I was just curious :)
<kenvandine> dekko is looking nice!
<DanChapman> kenvandine: yes it's coming along quite nicely now. :-)
<seb128> kenvandine, nice to read, I need to try the new version
<seb128> does it store pwd now? ;-)
<kenvandine> yes, not sure how though :)
<DanChapman> seb128: at the moment it stores it in the conf file, it is encrypted using simplecrypt. Which isn't ideal tbh but stops prying eyes. It will be changing to something alot stronger in the near future, and should come at the same time as support for signed and encrypted messages
<ahayzen> dholbach, hey, do you mind putting an empty commit on this branch so that jenkins is run on it? https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-weather-app/reboot-packaging-fixes/+merge/248528
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> ah hang on, there's a merge conflict
<dholbach> probably because trunk moved ahead already
<ahayzen> ah yeah ... may as well merge with trunk then hehe :)
<ahayzen> or should i say 'reboot'
<dholbach> ok, done
<dholbach> I hope jenkins is happy now
<ahayzen> thanks :)
<dholbach> anytime
<dholbach> balloons, so it looks like hyde might not have been the best option
<dholbach> balloons, there's a branch for hyde which adds translations capabilities but it hasn't been merged yet, it's outdated in Ubuntu/Debian and no upstream changes since 2013 or something
<seb128> DanChapman, great :-)
<dholbach> balloons, it looks like pelican has a similar concept, but is very active and maintained, so I'm looking at that now
<seb128> does anyone know if there is a ppa for the telegram app?
<dholbach> seb128, not sure if it's been debianized
<dholbach> seb128, on the desktop using web.telegram.org in the browser might be easier ;-)
<seb128> dholbach, that's less cool that running the native app
<dholbach> right, I was just listing options :)
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<renatu> Kaleo, mzanetti, Saviq, zsombi. guys do you know if is possible to run "qmltestrunner" on the device
<renatu> it does not accept the "--desktop_file_hint" arg
<zubozrout> Hello everybody. I wanted to ask you for your help. My app cannot start on my device although it runs just fine on my PC. Here is the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10096054/ Does anyone know what the problem may be? Thank you very much.
<SturmFlut> Are sites running in a webapp-container allowed to download content? I set the "content_exchange" and "content_exchange_source" apparmor policies, but doesn't seem to be enough.
<zubozrout> SturmFlut: Thanks. It is probably it, I'll try.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-07
<Ian> hello?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-08
<tgm4883> According to the scope tutorial (I'm loooking at the sound cloud one) I should be able to run the scope at any time. Does that include immediatly after creating a new scope?
<iloverivi> [ASK] can i update kit (ubuntu-sdk-14.04) from terminal? how? thanks
 * iloverivi [ASK] can i update kit (ubuntu-sdk-14.04) from terminal? how? thanks
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> Can you please tell me how can I detect if an HTML5 app is running on Ubuntu Touch?
<PaoloRotolo> mhall119, :)?
<mhall119> PabloRubianes: what do you mean?
<mhall119> like, check if the process exists? or that it's active and not suspended?
<popey> mhall119: i think he means self awareness "Am I running on Ubuntu or FFOS or something else"
<popey> (I guess if you had a common code base this may be useful)
<mzanetti> hey. I have this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10131771/
<mzanetti>  in my app's content-hub hook. Yet it doesn't show up as a destination for images. Anyone has a hint on what I'm missing?
<mzanetti> ah... found it... it's "share", not "destination".
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-08
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Monday, and happy Chinese New Year! 😃
<mweimann> Hello there, I have a question about unity js scopes. Maybe it's a bug or simply a not yet implemented functionality: When creating a scope, I pass "perform_action" in "runtime_config". According to the docs this should be a callback for preview actions. For me this is not working.
<davidcalle> marcustomlinson ^ ?
<nik90> zbenjamin_, ping
<popey> balloons: is the jenkins build bot chroot busted again? (samba) https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-1543058/+merge/285327
<popey> balloons: it builds fine locally on my shoddy chroot, but seems to have borked in jenkins chroot
<nik90> !ping
<ubot5`> pong!
<nik90> zbenjamin, ping
<zbenjamin> nik90: \o/
<nik90> zbenjamin, hey, how is it going?
<zbenjamin> nik90: all good, lots of work :D
<nik90> I am having some trouble with chroots in a fresh 14.04 setup. Need some help with that
<zbenjamin> nik90: right, its not creatable right
<nik90> <nik90> appdevs ping (need help setting up qtcreator)
<nik90> <nik90> I have a new 14.04 setup, I added the sdk release ppa and installed ubuntu-sdk. I couldn't create a armhf chroot due to dependency errors.
<nik90> <nik90> So I created a amd64 chroot. But when I try to compile a project, it doesn't seem to run on my 14.04 desktop
<nik90> <nik90> I thought https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/11/19/here-comes-brand-new-ubuntu-sdk-ide-tools/ should make this process easier for LTS users.
<nik90> I created a amd64 chroot which is creatable
<nik90> but I cannot use it to build and run apps on my 14.04
<nik90> I get /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-amd64/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene: symbol lookup error: /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-amd64/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgobject-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_option_group_unref
<zbenjamin> nik90: well the new SDK ships a extra Qt with the ubuntu-sdk-dev package. But it is really only good for the basic QML modules + UITK.
<nik90> zbenjamin, ah ... strange..installing ubuntu-sdk did not install ubuntu-sdk-dev
<nik90> or may be that's intentional?
<zbenjamin> nik90: i think its suggested ...
<nik90> zbenjamin, If I install ubuntu-sdk-dev will that resolve the symbol error I get?
<zbenjamin> nik90: you can try to run your app with the ubuntu desktop kit then, but you maybe will miss qml modules
<zbenjamin> nik90: how do you execute the app now? do you log into the chroot and execute it in there?
<nik90> zbenjamin, I just created a default cmake template app and then used the ubuntu-sdk-amd64 kit to build and run it.
<nik90> all using the gui (green triangle)
<zbenjamin> nik90: running against a chroot is what we are working on right now. We want to get completely rid of supporting to run on the host system libraries
<zbenjamin> nik90: its just broken and confusing to app devs
<nik90> agree
<zbenjamin> nik90: for now you'd need to use a emulator if you want to use the amd64 chroot kit
<nik90> zbenjamin, oh, I cannot use amd64 chroot kit against the desktop?
<nik90> http://imgur.com/SLO2ciC
<zbenjamin> nik90: no, it would try to use the system libraries :/
<zbenjamin> nik90: except you set LD_LIBRARY_PATH correctly
<zbenjamin> nik90: but thats probably more painful than anything else
<zbenjamin> nik90: you can create a chroot for armhf,   add the -k switch (keep broken chroot) then ping me when its done
<nik90> zbenjamin, I'm in a place where I have a very low internet cap.
<nik90> chroots eat up so much bandwidth
 * popey waves to nik90 
<nik90> hi popey :)
<popey> want me to post you a usb stick full of chroots? :)
 * nik90 waves frantically
<nik90> popey, lol...nah I just need to wait until feb 18th (getting back to netherlands)
<popey> Oh!
<zbenjamin> popey: i think i got a workaround if you really want to create a chroot dynamically
<popey> zbenjamin: go on...?
<zbenjamin> popey: let me quicky verify
<zbenjamin> popey: ok, create the chroot with: "click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04 create -k"     <<< -k == keep broken chroot
<popey> thanks zbenjamin will try that
<zbenjamin> popey: after its done edit the file /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf/finish.sh and add the following packages to the apt-get:   liboxideqt-qmlplugin:armhf libandroid-properties1:armhf libhybris:armhf libmedia-hub-client4:armhf liboxideqtquick0:armhf
<zbenjamin> popey: last step:  log in the chroot with: schroot -u root -c source:click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf   and run /finish.sh
<popey> ok.
 * popey makes notes
<zbenjamin> popey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14993738/
<popey> ta
<nik90> zbenjamin, installed ubuntu-sdk-dev..and I now see Ubuntu Desktop Kit :D
<zbenjamin> popey: just wait a sec, dbarth said that workaround has some issues :D
<nik90> on building though, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/14993751/
<zbenjamin> nik90: cool , try to add it to your project and hit run, if you are lucky all modules you need are there :D
<zbenjamin> nik90: meh :D
<nik90> :P
<popey> balloons: did you see my earlier ping about file manager?
<balloons> popey, feel free to repeat it; I don't remember it, it might be in the scrollback
<popey> balloons: looks like the chroot is busted, I don't think repeating will fix it
<balloons> ouch, let's fix it together then if so
<popey> balloons: i think it's the usual thing where it can't install samba due to the dependencies
<popey> balloons: so maybe it needs your magic script running against it ? (twice)  😃
<balloons> popey, I wonder if it broke because of the upgrades that run on the chroot
<balloons> otherwise there's no reason it should have changed eh
<popey> almost certainly
<popey> i re-ran it and it failed the same way unsurprisingly
<balloons> but if indeed that's the reason it broke, how can we fix it permnanently, heh
<balloons> besides you know, fixing the package :-)
<popey> balloons: can you run your magic script to un-break the chroot for now?
<balloons> I'm doing so indeed
<popey> balloons: medium term we could run that regularly (like, after updates)
<balloons> just thinking aloud
<popey> Longer term, yeah, I completely agree, fix that package
<balloons> yea, I'll just schedule it to run right after
<popey> (or the other option is not use debs at all)
<popey> and just yank the libs and put them somewhere - which is a horrid solution
<balloons> snappy solves everything
<popey> (C) Ogra 2014-2016
<popey> too lazy to dig out the unicode (c)
<popey> balloons: I'll dig out the debian bug on samba, and see if we can poke that with a stick
<balloons> not necessarily. most devs use static depends
<balloons> only updating when they need to
<popey> true
<popey> could patch samba, and put it in our ppa
<popey> which is what we do for libreoffice effectively
<balloons> ahh, actually that's a good medium term solution
<balloons> put it in the overlay ppa
<popey> nah, overlay ppa would surely need to be sane packagin
<popey> this needs to be a bit insane
<ogra_> sanity is the ine eye of the beholder :P
<balloons> mmm
<balloons> fyi, magic script is struggling.. I'm playing with it
<popey> actually this highlights an issue
<popey> that if there was a samba update, we'd not notice
<popey> (in the archive)
<popey> (not that there likely will be in vivid or the overlay)
<popey> but I do think we should move the to the community team ppa (or somewhere else sane)
<balloons> well, sitting in vivid is a problem actually
<balloons> it's past EOL and the archive will go away at some point
<popey> balloons: so I'll take a look at building samba in the community team ppa without the odd python parts that it doesn't seem to really need.
<popey> balloons: and if that works we can use that instead of the archive version for now
<balloons> it should be as simple as repackaging, but changing the depends
<balloons> heck, even moving the depends to recommended instead of required would save us
<zbenjamin> popey: fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1543215
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1543215 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "oxide breaks 15.04 chroot installs?" [Undecided,New]
<popey> balloons: ok, will do that
<popey> and test
<popey> zbenjamin: ta
<elijah> hola, "That’s it, you can go to the store page, and upload your scope.".. where is this store page?
<elijah> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/prepare-your-scope-for-publication/
<elijah> Is it this => https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/ ?
<mcphail> elijah: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/ is where you publish apps. I haven't published a scope, though. I don't know if it is the same place
<elijah> mcphail: Thanks, I wonder if it is only accessible on phones right now?
<mcphail> elijah: don't think so. Seems to be working here
<elijah> mcphail: I can access that link. But I can't search submitted scopes.
<mcphail> elijah: aah. That link is just for publishing
<elijah> mcphail: yeah, do you know where I can find a store of the published apps, scopes.
<mcphail> https://uappexplorer.com/apps?type=scope
<elijah> mcphail: thank you!
<mcphail> elijah: enjoy ;)
<popey> balloons: did you manage to fix the chroot? shall I re-run?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-09
<balloons> popey, not yet. But I will re-run once fixed
<Guest4112> where can i find help with developing a quickfixj applicaiton on ubuntu does anyone know?
<Guest4112> I'm trying to debug a quickfixj connection issue
<nipuna> Hello there, I'm a new developer hoping to take part in the scopes showdown, right now I'm having trouble with setting up the emulator
<nipuna> Could someone please tell me why the devices tab says, "The device is currently booting..." Even when the emulator is up and running?
<nipuna> Pressing the refresh button does not do any change either.
<nipuna> appdevs
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Tuesday, and happy Pancake Day! 🙌
<nik90> popey, ping
<popey> hello nik90
<popey> Sorry for bugspam
<nik90> popey, nah I like seeing these small papercut bugs :)
<popey> :)
<nik90> about bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1543496, I think with the UC 1.3 migration it is mostly gone.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1543496 in Ubuntu Clock App "‘Shutter’ effect animation on title bar when opening bottom edge should not be present." [Undecided,New]
<popey> Great!
<popey> I was copy/pasting bugs from a design review doc, so sorry if I missed things which are fixed but not landed.
<nik90> About https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1543476, may I ask why you want the clear button to be shown?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1543476 in Ubuntu Clock App "stopwatch: Start & Clear should be visible before stopwatch started" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> oh these are from design review?
<popey> yes
<nik90> I was under the impression that the new design doc only shows a "start" button in the stopwatch page.
<popey> These come from updated design specs for buttons
<popey> which I'm attempting to get access to for you
<nik90> Ok. I will target all these bugs against the 3.7 milestone which is intended for MWC.
<popey> Awesome, thank you nik90
 * popey files one more
<nik90> the new design is more or less done thanks to bartosz and michael predotka.
<nik90> will follow up with them about what's left.
<popey> Apologies if there's a lack of detail. if you have any more questions which are design specific we can poke JMulholland :)
<popey> his name is all over this  😃
<nik90> sure, no problemo
<popey> JMulholland: specifically, could you tell me what colour is appropriate for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1543501 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1543501 in Ubuntu Clock App "settings: wrong font colour (purple) for section titles" [Undecided,New]
<davidcalle> popey: what's your solution for Marvin to interact with the app? I'm looking into autopilot for scopes and I'm not fond of it. Not for running tests, just a sequence of taps on the screen.
<popey> davidcalle: good question. currently don't have a solution
<popey> davidcalle: would like a really simple streamlined way of injecting presses, press-hold and swipe
<popey> dpm: am i right in saying there's currently no possible way to run x86 unity8 on any known device?
<popey> (specifically installing clicks in said environment)
<popey> (which I assume is why you're using debs)
<popey> Pondering if it's really worth pushing fat packages to the store, given nobody uses them on x86 devices
<davmor2> davidcalle: lego mindstorm robotic arm?
<davidcalle> davmor2: :D
<davmor2> popey: I think that is mostly because you don't have access to the click store from the desktop so people use the ppa that they can install though right?
<davmor2> popey: might be different if more people were trialling unity8 on desktop maybe
<popey> davmor2: You do have access to the click store on some builds I've seen, but installing clicks fails
<dpm> popey, I'm not sure I understand the question, but here's what I did, in case that helps:
<popey> davmor2: I don't think we're ever going to support clicks on the desktop
<popey> dpm: my point is about having fat (armhf/i386/amd64) clicks in the store
<dpm> - installed the unity8-mir-desktop-session package (or whichever the right name is) on my xenial desktop
<dpm> ah, I see where you come from
<popey> We used to have an image that worked, but now we don't seem to be able to install clicks on the desktop so why bother putting x86 builds in the store?
<dpm> not that I know of, but best to ask kgunn or pmcgowan
<popey> "Snappy will fix this" of course (c) ogra
<popey> okay
<dpm> popey, we've never been able to install clicks on the desktop to the best of my knowledge
<popey> ditto
<popey> We could save space on user devices by doing thin packages
<popey> (only a few are fat)
<dpm> at least when I used to run the unity8 in LXC session a while ago, click was not working, and there were no plans to make it work
<dpm> ok
<beuno> yeah, so we have think packages now for snappy
<popey> They were uploaded fat only because the assumption was there that at some point soon there'd be a click desktop
<dpm> yeah
<popey> But if that won't happen then we can save space and bandwidth
<beuno> I don't think it'll happen for clicks, no
<dpm> popey, yeah, I'd say let's remove the fat clicks and think of a way to do it when we move to snaps for core apps
<dpm> I mean let's trim the fat, not remove them :)
<popey>  😃
<popey> Ok, will do for next set of uploads.
 * popey looks for a dholbach
<dholbach> popey, which app is it?
<popey> file manager
<dholbach> sure, let me take a look
<popey> thanks :)
<popey> you can leave when you're done ㋛
<dholbach> done
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<faenil> popey: hey, isn't the calendar supposed to have a local calendar instance?
<faenil> or do I have to add an online calendar to be able to save anything?
<ogra_> faenil, there used to be a "Personal" calendar
<ogra_> (local instance)
<faenil> yeah...I remember that
<popey> click kebab, tick personal calendar
<popey> sorry, faenil click kebab, choose calendars, tick personal one
<popey> (on a hangout, biab)
<karni> kebab.. now I'm hugry
<popey> :)
<faenil> popey: there's on Add online calenda
<faenil> ok
<faenil> I reset configs and caches, fyi
<popey> faenil: you dont see personal at all?
<popey> faenil: wonder if this is to blame http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/revision/753
<faenil> popey: nope
 * faenil clicks
<faenil> popey: cannot read "collectionId" of undefined
<popey> can you file a bug please faenil ?
<ogra_> popey, i doubt that ... thats only for the "New Event"
<ogra_> iirc that Personal calendar even comes from syncevolution
<faenil> popey: I wanted to understand if it's because I reset config,cache and .local/share folders
<popey> well, i still see it here, and I didnt do that
<popey> so quite likely
<ogra_> (you get it on desktop too if you use a fresh evolution install)
<popey> I don't know if this is a calendar or evolution issue
<faenil> also, adding a new calendar returns a QDbusError
<faenil> this is on Xenial+Unity8 on laptop
<popey> ah
<popey> you should have said that 15 mins ago :)
<faenil> popey: yep, I should have
<faenil> doing 3 things at a time decreases my efficiency :)
<popey> :)
<davmor2> faenil: only 3 pfff ;)
<faenil> davmor2: on 3 diff laptops, that's what smashes my brain :D
<popey> bartbes: https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-terminal-app/add-control/+merge/282280
<popey> bartbes: see comments.. :)
<faenil> mmm
<faenil> OnlineAccountsUi: unrecognised option '--socket' and 'profile"
<faenil> ...
<Elleo> popey: would you happen to have an old click of something fairly big like file manager or document viewer or similar? (I'm fixing some UDM stuff with click updates and need a large click I can keep re-updating to test with)
<popey> Elleo: i have everything
<Elleo> popey: awesome :)
<popey> Elleo: http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2016/
<Elleo> popey: perfect, thanks
<popey> np
<bartbes> popey: I do think it should highlight, but I really just lack the experience with qml to do it
<popey> ditto :)
<popey> bartbes: I'll leave a comment
<bartbes> well, I've got a launchpad account too :P
<popey> bartbes: yeah, i thought you just hated bzr ㋛
<bartbes> hate's a strong word, but I'll reply, at least
<popey> :)
<bartbes> now.. how do I subscribe..
<popey> to the merge?
<popey> subscribe to the bug I think
<faenil> popey: who's working on calendar at the moment?
<popey> Nobody consistently full time.
<popey> We've had a bunch of patches recently from renatu and gary
<faenil> ok, thanks :)
<faenil> popey: didn't we move to buteo for calendar as well?
<faenil> meanwhile, laptop doesn't have sync-monitor and all the syncevolution stuff installed, that's surely one of thep roblems
<popey> faenil: not yet afaiaa
<faenil> popey: I see, so buteo is only for contacts atm, right?
<popey> yes
<faenil> cool, thanks
 * faenil installes sync-monitor and all its deps
<popey> that would help
<faenil> apparmor denials now...dconf permission denied
<faenil> aw :(
<popey> kenvandine: do you know if there's a plan to add a notification for app updates (like we have for system updates) in system settings?
<kenvandine> popey, no solid plan... we want a background service for handling updates
<kenvandine> settings can't do that
<popey> ah
<kenvandine> there was talk ages ago about creating that, but nobody has done it
<kenvandine> a background service that also handled actually applying the updates as well as installs from the scope
<kenvandine> just providing an API for use to use
<kenvandine> like update-manager for the phone :)
<kenvandine> us to use
<popey> ogra_: if you get a moment, can you pair one of your ouya controllers with your ubuntu phone and reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1542305 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1542305 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Pressing button on bluetooth game pad shuts unity down" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ogra_> popey, thats possible ?!?
<popey> yup
<ogra_> wow, i didnt know
<popey> just want to make sure it's not just me or my device
<ogra_> will take a bit til i have some time for that though (and i need to find batteries)
<popey> hehe
<ogra_> not much in use anymore :)
<popey> yeah
<popey> one reason why i'm playing with it with ubuntu
<ogra_> time that we create an ubuntu-tv unity8 image for it ;)
<popey> hah
<popey> you're the only person I know who has one
<RPiAwesomeness> Does anyone here have experience with the javascript scopes? I'm running into some issue that's crashing it and I don't know how to fix it
<RPiAwesomeness> I've tried googling around a bit, but haven't found anything
<davidcalle> RPiAwesomeness: what's crashing what? :)
<RPiAwesomeness> My scope is crashing
<davidcalle> RPiAwesomeness: are you able to start your scope?
<RPiAwesomeness> It starts but then freezes up and this is in the console:
<RPiAwesomeness> Error: libunity-scopes.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<davidcalle> RPiAwesomeness: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<davidcalle> s/version/release
<RPiAwesomeness> 15.10
<davidcalle> RPiAwesomeness: running Unity or another desktop?
<RPiAwesomeness> Unity
<davidcalle> (hold on, feeding baby :))
<RPiAwesomeness> No problem :)
<davidcalle> RPiAwesomeness: maybe "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libunity-scopes3" could fix it, first time I'm seeing your issue
<RPiAwesomeness> davidcalle:  Package libunity-scopes3 is not available, but is referred to by another package
<RPiAwesomeness> I reinstalled libunity-scopes1.0 and that resolved that issue but now I'm getting this: "error while loading shared libraries: libboost_system.so.1.55.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<RPiAwesomeness> davidcalle: Should I reinstall the SDK? I just updated it, but maybe reinstalling it would make sure everything is up to date?
<RPiAwesomeness> davidcalle: Okay, strange. I created a new project with the sample weather scope code and that runs fine
<RPiAwesomeness> davidcalle: Well, I got it running. However, now I'm running into a new issue with getting the data from the API I'm trying to use
<RPiAwesomeness> That's more of a Node/JS issue than a scope issue though
<ahoneybun> I can't get PageHeader to work
<ahoneybun> it tells me it is not a Type
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-10
<ahoneybun> mhall119, still kicking?
<ahoneybun> mm I can't use PageHeader, ToolbarItems or anything
<ahoneybun> they just don't exist to the SDK
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, check your manifest
<ahoneybun> for?
<ahoneybun> framework?
<ahayzen> yah
<ahoneybun> I've changed it to them all and no luck
<ahoneybun> g2g
<ahoneybun> right now it is ubuntu-sdk-15.04-qml
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, that is old
<ahoneybun> which one?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/manifest.json.in#L4
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, "framework": "ubuntu-sdk-15.04.3-qml", is the latest
<ahayzen> that is in "stable"
<ahoneybun> same error
<ahoneybun> cannot assign to non-existent property "tools"
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, you have done an import Ubuntu.Components 1.3 ?
<ahoneybun> yea
 * ahayzen hasn't actually used that component yet but plans to later in the week
<ahoneybun> funny that line is underlined red though
<ahoneybun> is usually bad
<ahoneybun> g2g
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, is "tools" even a thing? https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.Components.PageHeader/
<ahoneybun>  tools: ToolbarItems {
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Wednesday, and happy Plimsoll Day! 😃
<popey> renatu: when you get a moment could you resolve the conflicts in https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-add-guest-search-field/+merge/284121 ?
<popey> dbarth: got any ideas on a test plan for https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/ubuntu-calendar-app/push-helper/+merge/280697 ? :)
<renatu> popey, sure
<popey> thanks renatu
<dbarth> popey: hey
<popey> yo
<dbarth> popey: mostly i create an event and set a reminder 5 min. in the future
<popey> ok, nice and simple then
<popey> I'll give it some testing on device here
<popey> thanks
<dbarth> then i check the indicators plays it; then i move that 2 min. turn off notification in system settings > notifications > calendar app
<dbarth> and check that it won't play
<dbarth> and then i use the clock to set an alarm, and confirm that the alarm fires event if notifications are off
<popey> ok
<renatu> popey, conflicts solved
<popey> thanks renatu
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-11
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Thursday, and happy Get Out Your Guitar Day! 😃
<JanC> I'm sure it's also marketeers-say-they-love-you-day
<DanChapman> dpm hey! after the next build of dekko in your ppa it should include translations. The only issue is you will have to reconfigure your accounts as the paths have changed slightly due to a minor bug.
<DanChapman> Let me know if they work ok :-)
<mweimann> Hi there! What's this "IRC Hackaton" about? Is there something exciting happening here today?
<popey> the what?
<mweimann> Eh in context of the "Scopes Showdown" https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/showdown/ at bottom of the page
<popey> oh!
<popey> davidcalle: ^
<balloons> well popey, it seems the upgrades aren't breaking file manager everyday it least. It's been continuing to work
<popey> \o/
<m_jimmer> Does anyone know how to get the current x and y of the current selected word in TextEdit ?
<m_jimmer> Also I can not get to the bottom of the emulator in order to press next at the welcome screen.  I also can not resize the window that holds the emulator.  Know of a work around ?
<jimmer> Not sure if someone answered my question.  y computer overheated :/
<kazord> hi everyone
<kazord> need little bit of help for an ubuntu scope
<kazord> comment-input args are ? Submit trigger do nothing
<kazord> (tryed https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/cpp/sdk-15.04.1/previewwidgets/)
<kazord> appdevs somewhere ?
<davidcalle> kazord: hey
<kazord> hi davidcalle
<davidcalle> kazord: what are you trying to achieve?
<kazord> building a scope
<kazord> want to let user change text color :) , using previewWidget with type comment-input
<kazord> but on button clic
<davidcalle> kazord: so you are trying to get the callback of the submit, right?
<kazord> yes
<davidcalle> kazord: hold on, I think I have a code example
<kazord> it try to open ./0 file (i can see in cerr output)
<kazord> cod exemple, nice, i will enjoy that
<davidcalle> kazord: using c++, go, js?
<kazord> c++
<kazord> if it's js, it's ok too, i know js and will be able to translet my need :)
<davidcalle> kazord: I have found a go scope using it http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~twitter-scope-team/twitter-scope/trunk/view/head:/src/twitter.go#L1920 and kyleN (big consumer of the API) can probably answer your questions :)
<kazord> maybe coment-input is broken
<kazord> twitter use rating input lol
<davidcalle> kazord: I'm trying to reproduce what you are saying and yes, it tries to open a file, that's odd
<davidcalle> kazord: I'll ask one of the API devs when they are around tomorrow, looks like you have found a bug
<kazord> do you have a some c++ code of scope::perform_action reimpl ?
<davidcalle> kazord: this I do: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/unity-scope-click/trunk/view/head:/scope/clickapps/apps-scope.cpp#L109
<kazord> thanks, will help, didn't use the good func ...
<m_jimmer> I know that this is going to be a odd question but I am wondering if someone can help me with this switch Line 10--11 http://pastebin.com/WxGEUdi1
<dobey> m_jimmer: what help? c++ isn't shell :)
<dobey> m_jimmer: seems like you need to learn how to use the << operator
<m_jimmer> dobey, what ?
<m_jimmer> dobey,  Full function  http://pastebin.com/j3EtjU04
<dobey> m_jimmer: well you just have string literals inside the case statements
<m_jimmer> they are const QByteArray command;   Oh yeah I see what you are saying.  In that last paste there was no assignment operator
<dobey> well i don't know what your app is doing there exactly, but i don't think windows and ssh go together
<m_jimmer> err my horrible Internet.  yeah I think that there is 100% ssh in windows like with putty or powershell
<m_jimmer> dobey,  but the app is uploading a sshkeys after generation via ssh 0o chicken or egg deal though.
<m_jimmer> dobey,  but see https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/powershell/2015/06/03/looking-forward-microsoft-support-for-secure-shell-ssh/
<m_jimmer> ssh is now supported in doZ. But obvis I am not a doZ  expert ;)
<dobey> m_jimmer: well, it depends on what client you are using. you can use openssh inside mingw too
<dobey> i meant as a server on windows though
<dobey> but sure; putty also doesn't do keys in the normal openssh way either. so you'd have to support it differently
<dobey> anyway, i gotta go
<dobey> later
<m_jimmer> cya thanks for the insight :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-12
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, I took out "tools:" and it worked but it was very oddly placed
<ahoneybun> I'm still getting the wrong tab name though
<ahoneybun> in the SDK it works fine but on the phone it shows the next tab name instead of the current one
<kazord> someone (like appdevs) : how to enable translation in c++ scope ?
<ahoneybun> mhall119, around?
<ahoneybun> how do I use head.actions to load a qml file?
<RPiAwesomeness> I'm working on a Javascript scope, but I think I've run into a bug with retrieving settings
<RPiAwesomeness> Does anyone know if they can help me, or if not, where I can report this?
<RPiAwesomeness> Do any appdevs know how I would retrieve a number setting value in a Javascript scope?
<RPiAwesomeness> I've had no luck so far
<RPiAwesomeness> Never mind, I figured it out
<RPiAwesomeness> Had to call the .get_double() function
<ilhami> hey guys.
<ilhami> when will Ubuntu allow non-canonical apps to run in the background?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-13
<McIntire1van> So my MainView is resized from the code, but the window itself does not resize along with it, how do I change that? https://i.imgur.com/WFDvag6.png is an example of the MainView being smaller than the window
<olli> hi
<olli> appdevs, I seem to be missing something but can't figure myself atm... I am on xenial on ubuntu desktop and want to install some of the core apps
<olli> but it seems like we aren't building them for xenial
<DanChapman> olli, Yeah alot of them need updating in the core apps ppa. dpm has a ppa though with a few packaged for xenial https://launchpad.net/~dpm/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial
<DanChapman> McIntireEvan, did you figure out your MainView/Window resize issue?
<McIntireEvan> DanChapman: Nope, not yet
<DanChapman> McIntireEvan, you need to wrap the MainView in a QQuickWindow http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-window-window.html You will then be able to set the window sizes. MainView just inherits from Item so the QQuickView automagically places it in a Window at run time.
<DanChapman> McIntireEvan, here's an example http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/machines-vs-machines/trunk/view/head:/app/machines-vs-machines.qml
<McIntireEvan> DanChapman: Thanks, that makes a lot of sense! I tried it, and i had a few difficulties due to the fact that in the C++ that loads everything it is defined a s a QQuickView, but looking a tthe docs I found ResizeMode, would setting it to QQuickView::SizeRootObjectToView instead of wrapping the whole thing in a window do what I want?
<McIntireEvan> DanChapman: Blah, scratch that, it already has that option set
<McIntireEvan> DanChapman: Turns out setting it to QQuickView::SizeViewToRootObject makes it work perfectly :) Thanks for the help, it at least pointed me in the right direction and got me looking at some different code
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-14
<rs_> I there any tutorial available for creating ubuntu app using https://github.com/go-qml/qml
<rs_> I am novice here. This is going to be my first app
<rs_> any help would be great
<mrqtros> Hi all
<mrqtros> Where I can find logs of my scope or "Scopes" app?
<mrqtros> alecu ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-02-06
<daker> kalikiana or zsombi do you guys know why the color of the first item is different(UbuntuListView) https://i.imgur.com/tfvDqh1.jpg
<kalikiana> daker: Might be selected?
<zsombi> daker: because the first one is marked as selected and the list is not focused
<zsombi> daker: you need to update the currentIndex of that list in order to navigate properly
<zsombi> I guess you are using UbuntuListView
<zsombi> which has automatic selected item coloring
<daker> zsombi: yes it's UbuntuListView no a ListView
<daker> i am not doing any selection, i'll try to make simple demo to see if it's a bug
<kalikiana> daker: there's always a selection
<kalikiana> so if you have styling for it, you'll see it
<kalikiana> UbuntuListView does have styling for it
<daker> kalikiana: ah so that's why i am see it ?
<kalikiana> Yes
<kalikiana> fwiw it's useful for a user to see what is selected
<daker> kalikiana: do we have a component to trigger notification or in-app notification ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-02-07
<kalikiana> daker: There's only "real" notifications as far as I'm aware. So they need to go through the push service.
<kalikiana> renatu: I attached a working test case using ActionSelectionPopover to bug 1662220 - looks like it's indeed a ListItem bug
<ubot5> bug 1662220 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[ListItem] Popupmenu shows traces of disabled actions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662220
<daker> kalikiana: ok
<salem_> kalikiana, hey, some days ago I left a comment here pointing a regression in staging. Could you take a look? Looks like it was included in the latest release:  https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/organizedWindow/+merge/314631/comments/820497
<bfiller> kalikiana, yes please, it's an unfortunate regression
<bfiller> makes us get the swipe tutorial on every start of messaging-app
<zsombi> salem_: isn't the MainWindow a new component?
<zsombi> oh, the change affects the org name set in the UCApplication... hmmm
<kalikiana> salem_: Hmmm I wonder if you're hitting a race condition? The organizationName would be set to a default once when Ubuntu.Components is first imported
<kalikiana> When UCApplication is instanciated, as a singleton
<kalikiana> But that code has existed before
<kalikiana> salem_: zsombi The only difference I can see is that setOrganizationName has moved from setApplicationName to the constructor... but maybe that's exactly it
<zsombi> kalikiana: yes, you set it to an empty string, and then later, where you've used to set it to empty you use the getter in the setter
<zsombi> so if meantime that is eventually changed, the value will stay
<kalikiana> zsombi: So, the rationale for moving it was indeed to allow the app to change it - before, the name would be reset whenever you set applicationName
<zsombi> kalikiana: so, if the app would set it, then teh value would stay now
<kalikiana> Yes
<zsombi> then teh app couls set ti to an empty string, in which case they woudl be back to where we were
<zsombi> *could set it
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-02-08
<kalikiana> _salem: bfiller_ Would one of youse be so kind and file a bug for the organizationName regression? I'll be looking into the fix, so feel free to assign it to me right away
<cult-> hello, i would like to raise awereness of a broken library in ubuntu repository, i contacted the maintainer in email but he hasn't responded. what should I do?
<cult-> ubuntu-bug libodb-dev for xenial 16.04, more info: http://www.codesynthesis.com/pipermail/odb-users/2016-May/003280.html
<cult-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libodb/+bug/1588330
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1588330 in libodb (Ubuntu) "Incompatible builds of libodb and libodb-mysql" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<salem_> kalikiana, sure, just filed one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1662868
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1662868 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Changes to organizationName management break qt-labs-settings" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> zsombi, kalikiana: is there a context menu in the uitk already? I found some bug reports for that but they seem to be open still
<zsombi> mzanetti: none atm...
<mzanetti> zsombi, what would you suggest? just doing it all by mysel of is there something that would help in the uitk?
<zsombi> mzanetti: the Menu was suppose dto work as ContextMenu, not sure the rendering is available in QPA theme or not...
<zsombi> mzanetti: if not, ActionSelectionPopover could substitute it for now, but that has an ugly layout...
<kalikiana> What's the state of the Menu* API in terms of the QPA then?
<kalikiana> We can't really have a ContentMenu until we have both sides of it.
<oSoMoN> kalikiana, thanks for driving bug #1576282, I hadn’t followed the discussion but your experiments and the conclusion are very interesting
<ubot5> bug 1576282 in Ubuntu App Platform "Snaps built from deb can't be gettext translated" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576282
<bfiller> kalikiana, salem_ : was there any resolution to issue salem_ reported yesterday about the organization being blank? or do you need more information
<kalikiana> bfiller: Not just yet, but I'll push an MR soon
<kalikiana> I know what the problem is
<bfiller> kalikiana, ok thank you
<shashank__> xampp installation issue in ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<shashank__> need help?
<shashank__> localhost and phpmyadmin not starting
<shashank__> although have followed all the instructions as given on the ubuntu forums.
<kalikiana> shashank__: This may not be the best place for you to be asking. See the topic of the channel.
<kalikiana> We're mostly talking about QML and click/ snappy here.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-02-09
<sumo> Hi, I just wanted to ask if there is anything like Plasmoids/Gnome Extensions/ Widgets planned for Unity 8 and how to get started with writing one for Unity 8
<kalikiana> t1mp: How would you like to review https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/organizedCrime/+merge/316825 ? I'll be asking salem(Tiago) once they get online to check it as well
<t1mp> kalikiana: on it
<kalikiana> Grand, thanks!
<daker> kalikiana: or zsombi do you guy know if this is a bug(UbuntuListView with ListItemLayout, SlotsLayout.position: SlotsLayout.Trailing) https://i.imgur.com/xgsJNcr.jpg ?
<zsombi> daker: ehm, where should I look at? :)
<daker> ProgressionSlot & the green indicator (SlotsLayout.position: SlotsLayout.Trailing) are getting out the primary page while draging to show the leadingActions
<zsombi> daker: do you have a size set for the UbuntuListView?
<kalikiana> daker: forgot to set "clip: true" by any chance?
<daker> kalikiana: yep that's it!
<daker> so it's not a bug :)
<zsombi> obviously not, if clip helps ;)
<daker> hm well clip: true causes the ProgressionSlot & the green indicator to have a fixed position even if i change the size of the primary page
<daker> but the other element which have a ProgressionSlot follow the resize
<daker> ahah well no i think i have found something maybe it's a bug, i'll make a demo to confirm
<daker> zsombi: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23960245/
<daker> open the qml demo
<daker> drag the first item to the leadingActions
<daker> restore the item to hide the leadingActions
<daker> drag the spliter to increase the size the primary page
<daker> here is the reported bug with a video https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1663223
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1663223 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "UbuntuListView trailing elements don't follow the splitter in APL " [Undecided,New]
<kalikiana> bfiller: Can you test https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/organizedCrime/+merge/316825 ? I'm asking since salem isn't around.
<kalikiana> It should fix your bug, I added a unit test that sets values from C++ before loading QML, and verifies that the values are kept.
<bfiller> kalikiana, yes I will test
<daker> Question : does the app need to be in the store to be able to send a push notification ?
<bfiller11_> kalikiana, can I get the debs for that MR from jenkins (amd64 xenial+overlay)? don't want to have to build it. Or maybe you can create a silo I can test from
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-02-10
<renatu> mhall119, hi could you review this mr? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-docviewer-app/no-file-hint/+merge/316865
<renatu> mhall119, and this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calculator-app/snap-mir/+merge/316889
 * Mirv updates qt58 cloud part description a bit now that Qt 5.8.0 is actually released
<ltinkl> kalikiana, so to continue, I branched trunk and submitted against staging, is that correct?
<kalikiana> ltinkl: Aha. I was about to ask that. You need to branch lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging - not trunk
<kalikiana> Otherwise your diff includes all the changes since the latest stable trunk
<ltinkl> kalikiana, that explains it :) ok, will resubmit
<ltinkl> kalikiana, now it looks better: https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/asyncDbusClipboard/+merge/316965
<kalikiana> Thanks!
<kalikiana> artmello: ^^
<kalikiana> ltinkl: Did you consider how this could be unit-tested?
<ltinkl> kalikiana, well hard to do imo - as it's a race condition
<ltinkl> kalikiana, and the MockContentService used in the test won't cut it
<kalikiana> ltinkl: How about making the mock service sleep when it initializes or responds? And then one could see if the test slows down when initializing the QML
<kalikiana> Simplifying the problem, the service shouldn't affect creating the component, right?
<ltinkl> kalikiana, but it does, since it's a singleton and it's used in a Connections from QML
<kalikiana> ltinkl: Well, I'm trying to narrow down what's affecting startup of Unity in the context of the bug report
<kalikiana> That's what you're trying to fix
<kalikiana> It can affect startup so long as initialization is synchronous
<kalikiana> Right?
<ltinkl> kalikiana, the problem is: unity8/qtmir is starting up, we have a TextField somewhere in our GUI which contains the call to UCContentHub, calls content-hub over DBUS, but at the same time content-hub is asking qtmir for authorization
<ltinkl> kalikiana, I assume content-hub somehow also queries the clipboard, but the implementation of QPlatformClipboard is in qtmir :) so we get a nice circular dependency and DBUS gets stuck, until one of the calls times out
<kalikiana> Hmmm
<ltinkl> kalikiana, the tricky (blocking) part is creating QDBusInterface in your CTOR, you don't even have to make any calls
<kalikiana> ltinkl: Maybe the mock service should actually just time out the first call? To mimic what's happening at login, regardless of the actual reason
 * ltinkl thinking if it would really prove anything
<kalikiana> ltinkl: Do you know if the real content hub eventually returns anything useful right now?
<kalikiana> Or does it just timeout with an error
<ltinkl> kalikiana, heh ye, that's another prob - your implementation uses calls that (at least here) do not even exist on dbus
<kalikiana> ltinkl: How do you mean don't exist?
<ltinkl> kalikiana, if I introspect my content-hub, it e.g. doesn't have "RequestPasteByAppId"
<ltinkl> kalikiana, or the "PasteSelected" signal
<kalikiana> Interesting.
<ltinkl> kalikiana, PasteboardChanged and PasteFormats is there
<kalikiana> Maybe let's wait til artmello could provide some input - I don't actually know that much about contenthub
<ltinkl> kalikiana, yeah, me neither
<kalikiana> ltinkl: Do you mind if I copy your explanations into the MR description?
<ltinkl> kalikiana, sure. go ahead
<kalikiana> Thanks
<ltinkl> kalikiana, hmm, the popover is also wrong: if I select some text and do Ctrl+C, it gets copied to clipboard which I can paste using Ctrl+V; but the Paste icon is disabled (because content-hub doesn't have it)
<artmello> ltinkl, kalikiana: hey, sorry was afk
<artmello> ltinkl, kalikiana: reading. content-hub still do not return anything because silo 2179 still did not land
<artmello> ltinkl, kalikiana: we hoped it would land together with uitk changes but we got delayed after mir update. right now we are blocked with bug #1661704
<ubot5> bug 1661704 in mir (Ubuntu) "mir_window_request_persistent_id_sync seg faults when called twice" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661704
<artmello> ltinkl, kalikiana: so, yeah, none of those dbus calls are available on content-hub so far
<ltinkl> artmello, I see, thx; please have a look at my branch, it blocks u8 startup, quite severe
<artmello> ltinkl: sure, checking it right now
<kalikiana> ltinkl: You've got some unit test failures
<ltinkl> kalikiana, yup, looking into it
<ltinkl> kalikiana, do you have an easy way to run a single test (instead of the "make test" beast)?
<kalikiana> ltinkl: Sure. Change into the folder of the test and run 'make check' (assuming you're using Make). See also the file README, section Tests.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-02-12
<kleshwong> Hi, I'm trying to write a C++ app which need an appindicator.
<kleshwong> But it keep complaining "undefined referece to `app_indicator_new`"
<kleshwong> can anyone help?
<kleshwong> I had done #include <libappindicator/app-indicator.h>
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-02-10
<fred1> Hi, I am using linker flags -L/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf -lcrypto and -lssl on Ubuntu 16.04 arm build host and target. Installed libssl version is 1.0. I can confirm the *.so are in that directory, but when I compile, I get undefined references during link stage to:
<fred1> SSL_library_init, SSL_load_error_strings, SSLv23_client_method, SSLv3_client_method, TLSv1_client_method, TLSv1_1_client_method, TLSv1_2_client_method, SSL_CTX_new, SSL_CTX_set_verify, SSL_CTX_ctrl, SSL_CTX_free, SSL_new, SSL_set_fd, SSL_set_connect_state, SSL_connect, SSL_get_error, SSL_free, SSL_free, SSL_free, SSL_write, SSL_read, SSL_write
<fred1> Any ideas? TIA
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-02-11
<LeeC> I just watched Jono Bacon's "Creating Your First Ubuntu App" YouTube and thought I would give it a try. But I'm currently running Linux Mint with Cinnamon. Seems like the wrong platform for PyGTK and Glade type dev.  What flavor of Ubuntu would be best?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2020-02-08
<paddyez> hi, where do I find memsest_s memmove_s in eoan? I included string.h #define __STDC_WANT_LIB_EXT1__ 1 before but it does not seem to be in the lib?!
<paddyez> manpage for memset_s seems also to be missing
